# [OCN] Creative's fall from glory



## Liability

hahahaha

Go newegg!


----------



## David_1337

This is for the creative must die sort of people.
Its not mine. =P


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *David_1337* 
Already posted.








http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...s-w-vista.html


Not already posted.... read the OP







Continuing from the other thread, but so important that it deserved a new thread, with a better title


----------



## Murlocke

Creative really needs to shapen up or they are going to find themselves going bankrupt soon. As it is I would not buy another creative card because I refuse to support a company like that.


----------



## Truambitionz

Man this whole thing is turning into something epic.
Now even NewEgg has stepped in with a comment.
I hope this slaps some reality into these people.


----------



## PiratesRule

I'll believe it when it says so on Neweggs site.

This can easily be faked by registering with a different email and then changing it once registered.


----------



## Licht

*Holy-crap....*


----------



## legoman786

Newegg + Customers - 1, Creative - -1


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PiratesRule* 
I'll believe it when it says so on Neweggs site. Plus I just checked and I can still buy one.


They said it would be effective tommorow.... also, go to the post and click on the user name... the profile shows [email protected] as the registered email addy, and you must confirm in order to do it. Unless someone has some 1337 hax0r skills, it's legit


----------



## PiratesRule

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R3ap3R* 
They said it would be effective tommorow.... also, go to the post and click on the user name... the profile shows [email protected] as the registered email addy, and you must confirm in order to do it. Unless someone has some 1337 hax0r skills, it's legit









Yeah, I just noticed the "tomorrow" part. If true, my props to Newegg.

I wonder if I should return my Auzentech X-Fi Prelude...


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PiratesRule*


I'll believe it when it says so on Neweggs site. Plus I just checked and I can still buy one.



Quote:



As such, effective tommorow morning newegg.com will suspend sales of the sound cards in question


We'll know tomorrow if it is true, but it most likely is true because they need to have access to that email to post with it.

EDIT: Was a little late, I see you edited your post


----------



## not2bad

If this is true, Newegg ROCKS!! They really do care for their customers.


----------



## txtmstrjoe

NewEgg wins.

(To Creative): Fatal1ty.


----------



## Licht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murlocke*


We'll know tomorrow if it is true, but it most likely is true because they need to have access to that email to post with it.

EDIT: Was a little late, I see you edited your post










I want to remind everyone you can make it look like an email is coming from an address it really isn't. I am not familiar with the method of doing it but it is possible and Yahoo! mail even has a filter for it.


----------



## R3ap3R

This user's post sums it up nicely:

Quote:



Even the Titanic sank.. Though you Creative are not on your maiden voyage...you have built a awesome business with a product that worked and people (customers) that supported you. Sailing away becoming a "Legend" in your own minds...Your company has got a big head thinking you now are undistructable. Daniel_K was picking up where you left off...where you dropped support. He was forum hit...OUR "magic" man....

By not heading the issues of YOUR SUPPORTERS..you too will go down like the Titanic. The Creative 'bashing' does not end in just this forum....YOU now made a tidal wave of commotion on the whole internet. The letter that you sent Daniel_K..is now probably the most read thing at this time...and it is showing people..your customers (past & present)..how you drop support to make another quick buck.

We all realize that your chip is also in a competitors brand..who im sure we will all ignore also. As there is a NEW MAN stepping up...A player who has been in the business for a long time also....a Famous MOTHERBOARD manufacturer (hint 4 letters and starts with an A) that has one hell of a nice looking soundcard.

You now have found your iceberg (Danile_K & all your customers)...Read the forums...you pissed many off...and theres no one to blame, but yourselfs for lack of FEEDBACK, DRIVERS & SUPPORT.


----------



## Mebby

Hmm.. *Hopes for a price drop so I can get a nice audio card for my XP system*


----------



## Murlocke

Hehe.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Licht*


I want to remind everyone you can make it look like an email is coming from an address it really isn't. I am not familiar with the method of doing it but it is possible and Yahoo! mail even has a filter for it.



but surely that addy is registered to newegg.... can't imagine they left it open


----------



## trueg50

$100 says this is an April fools prank.

If it isn't then I bet Creatives driver department won't be getting their Chrismas bonus' this year if they put out any more crappy drivers.


----------



## prosser13

Fake Fake Fake Fake...

Follow these steps:

1. Register an account under your username
2. Validate the account with normal email address
3. Make post
4. Change email address

Your account will be disabled, but the shown email address will change and there will be no note that the account is disabled.


----------



## willbushby

So what has happend
creative no longer supports vista?


----------



## prosser13

Buggy Vista drivers to the point of being unusable.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trueg50*


$100 says this is an April fools prank.


If that wasn't against the TOS i'd take you up on that.









Wether or not its some dude messing around or not we'll know tomorrow... However I hope it is true and creative needs to learn that they arn't as awesome as they think.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trueg50*


$100 says this is an April fools prank.

If it isn't then I bet Creatives driver department won't be getting their Chrismas bonus' this year if they put out any more crappy drivers.



Can't be an April fools day joke.... somewhere in that epic thread I read that Forbes predicted a 30 - 40 % drop in stocks on opening bell tommorow


----------



## PiratesRule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


Fake Fake Fake Fake...

Follow these steps:

1. Register an account under your username
2. Validate the account with normal email address
3. Make post
4. Change email address

Your account will be disabled, but the shown email address will change and there will be no note that the account is disabled.


I was thinking it could be something like that....


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

creative sucks, I said it first. The Hundred Gunner was right again!

I swore I wouldn't buy another creative product a long time ago. This set the nail in the coffin for me.

They HAVE abysmal support for their products, and the INSIST on keeping their support that way.

I had to spend $30 for a repair on a zen touch UNDER WARRANTY. That doesn't include shipping.

My SB live 24-bit had a crackling problem.

My x-fi xtreme music had to be returned the next day because it wouldn't work.

EVERYONE I know in real life who has had a creative mp3 player has had hardware problems with it. My cousin went through 2, I went through 2, some of my friends went through one (they were smarter and didn't bother with the warranty to get back another crappy product).

My speakers' headphone jack is broken. The headphones have to be plugged in at the right angle for left headphone to make a sound.

My audigy 4 is the only creative product that I've never had a problem with.

I'll give credit where credit is due, though: creative is very fast and very reliable with mail-in rebates. Unfortunately, that's not enough. Their products suck, and their support for those products suck.

creative? Never again.


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Lol Creative owned.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


Fake Fake Fake Fake...

Follow these steps:

1. Register an account under your username
2. Validate the account with normal email address
3. Make post
4. Change email address

Your account will be disabled, but the shown email address will change and there will be no note that the account is disabled.



If that was the case, surely the "real" newegg would step in the room after recieving the confirmation email.


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PiratesRule*


Yeah, I just noticed the "tomorrow" part. If true, my props to Newegg.

I wonder if I should return my Auzentech X-Fi Prelude...


NO WAY I'm returning mine........Creative's been acting a fool and all, but I'm not sacrificing my sound quality.


----------



## ErBall

if thats an april fool joke, its a damn elaborate one.


----------



## h4rdcor3

Wow, i've never seen such a massive backlash against a company from so many people


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


If that was the case, surely the "real" newegg would step in the room after recieving the confirmation email.










Think how big Newegg is and think of the amount of spam/troll emails they'll get.

They won't realise anything has happened until someone points it out - try searching "Newegg Creative"...when it gets near the top THEN they'll realise.

The net is a big place.


----------



## mth91

Creative ought to stick to their mp3 players, my zen vision m is a winner by far. I bet the same goes for the new zen.


----------



## R3ap3R

I did enough tracking on this (wasted my whole day







) that I changed the title to OCN for the source since I was the first to catch the Newegg post in the Creative thread (look and see, I replied first)









Can't get too excited though... it is sad really; I will miss Creative, but never again


----------



## prosser13

http://forums.creative.com/creativel...user.id=129676

Who thinks my email address is "[email protected]"?

Requests for new emails taken!


----------



## dglkn

we'll find out if it's a hoax tomorrow.

However, GREAT READ!

Even if it is a hoax, it gives us a pretty good idea of the "backlash" (the term used earlier) the company is facing from the customers.


----------



## Sylon

It's about time, my Audigy 4 under Vista is as about as stable as a one legged table. Crashes all the time, and forces me to restart. Burn in hell for all I care.


----------



## Captain Han

wow, i am sort of glad i am using oxygen HD and not soundblaster (i switch for the dts encoding feature)

WHY IS THERE NO NEWEGG IN CANADA.

well, i guess we'll see tomorrow if that's true or not. If newegg really pwns creative then they're really pwned.


----------



## TnB= Gir

I'm gonna get rid of this creative card and get that razer barracuda. It looks nice and they actually have vista support.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Han*


wow, i am sort of glad i am using oxygen HD and not soundblaster (i switch for the dts encoding feature)

WHY IS THERE NO NEWEGG IN CANADA.

well, i guess we'll see tomorrow if that's true or not. If newegg really pwns creative then they're really pwned.



Watch... I'll bet they only take off the most commonly returned items out of the 5K; they never said they were removing all Creative products, just certain ones... plus, Creative markets a crapload of other products under different names; they will pull based on items that have issues with Vista, rather than over the whole sentiment of right/wrong


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


http://forums.creative.com/creativel...user.id=129676

Who thinks my email address is "[email protected]"?

Requests for new emails taken!



LOL









But if there was a [email protected], he would recieve a confirmation email; hence, if the newegg one was fake, there will be some "official" response and probably investigation....


----------



## prosser13

This is fake!

http://forums.creative.com/creativel...user.id=129676

Anyone convinced yet?

"* E-Mail: [email protected]"

EDIT: R3AP3R - it's a Sunday afternoon/evening, whose going to be at work to check? =s


----------



## TnB= Gir




----------



## Starscream

I ♥ my X-Fi.


----------



## R3ap3R

That is different... there is no [email protected], but there is most likely a [email protected] who will respond when he gets the confirmation email for changing the email addy


----------



## Swifterzor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Licht*


I want to remind everyone you can make it look like an email is coming from an address it really isn't. I am not familiar with the method of doing it but it is possible and Yahoo! mail even has a filter for it.


You cannot however, receive emails intended for that particular email. In this case, the authentication email was sent to, and obviously delivered to [email protected].


----------



## Outcasst

Check out this thread.

http://forums.creative.com/creativel...ssage.id=23909


----------



## R3ap3R

Fail, Creative..... may you rest in peace


----------



## prosser13

Yes - and as my edit states, who will be watching the Newegg webmaster address at around 7pm on a Sunday evening?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*











Fail, Creative..... may you rest in peace


----------



## 003

This is ******ed, a lot of people were under the impression that the guy modding the drivers was being sued by creative. If they actually took the time to read the letter, they would clearly see it is written quite politely and is just a cease and desist letter, the words "sue" and "lawsuit" are never even used. I'm sorry but I have to side with creative on this one, even though I don't really like their products.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murlocke*











Hehe.



hey xanti


----------



## Starscream

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


Yes - and as my edit states, who will be watching the Newegg webmaster address at around 7pm on a Sunday evening?










A company as big as Newegg I'd imagine...


----------



## Mr.Mid??ange

Holy Toledos!

Good. Creative pissed me off, back when they stopped support with the SB Live. Ugg.


----------



## Murlocke

56 posts in 30 minutes.. never seen a thread grow this fast.


----------



## TriplePlay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


I'm gonna get rid of this creative card and get that razer barracuda. It looks nice and they actually have vista support.


That's a good point. Here comes big business for Razer, Asus, Turtle Beach, M-Audio, and a few smaller sound card makers.


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starscream*


A company as big as Newegg I'd imagine...


I get 20 spam a day, and my email address is not on any websites.

The main work email address, on one small website (it's own), gets around 20 spam an hour.

Imagine the amount of spam Newegg will have had. People will have used the email address to register on a forum many times - it won't be anything unusual.

I'd be surprised if anyone did pick up on it, unless someone emails Newegg and tells them.


----------



## reberto

Now here is the all important question. ASUS Xonar, HT Omega Clario, or bluegears b-Enspirer?


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Creative Rep*

'Ok, I see a lot of negativity here. Please lets cut the bad talk. We try our best to get working drivers and sure we might not be the best coders but god knows you're really only paying for the low end cards anyway, if people want the professional stuff they would be getting the true pro stuff, its a get what you pay for thing, so don't complain so much, we'll get the drivers working eventually.'


it was found on a comment feedback

http://forums.creative.com/creativel...ssage.id=23909


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *003*


This is ******ed, a lot of people were under the impression that the guy modding the drivers was being sued by creative. If they actually took the time to read the letter, they would clearly see it is written quite politely and is just a cease and desist letter, the words "sue" and "lawsuit" are never even used. I'm sorry but I have to side with creative on this one, even though I don't really like their products.


Thats just a nice way saying stop it or we are going to take legal action.


----------



## Outcasst

http://boycottcreative.com/BoycottCreative.html


----------



## Swifterzor

I'm sure Microsoft wouldn't have a problem with backing Daniel_K if there was a lawsuit. After all, people won't use Vista because a lot of things don't work properly...he was helping to make creative cards work with it.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


it was found on a comment feedback

http://forums.creative.com/creativel...ssage.id=23909


I paid 279.99 for my x-fi when it was released and thats no where near low end for a freaking sound card.

Even if its a $20 product they need to support it. If they say it works with vista it has to... I don't care if its $20.


----------



## Chipp

Your previous title was far from professional or descriptive, nor am I convinced as to the accuracy or legitimacy of this news. It is awfully close to April 1st...


----------



## legoman786

53 viewing as of right now


----------



## bdattilo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Your previous title was far from professional or descriptive, nor am I convinced as to the accuracy or legitimacy of this news. It is awfully close to April 1st...


You need a rep button.


----------



## R3ap3R

Here is the "official" petition.... been around all day anyway:

http://www.petitiononline.com/crtvlabs/petition.html

@ Chipp: The stocks, man, the stocks... hell of a costly April Fool's joke









Users destroying their cards, forums rampant, and no mods or admins to police it









Foul language throughout, links to the Pirate Bay and porn popping up??? No way it is a joke... it is a riot of angry consumers...


----------



## prosser13

I'm guessing Chipp is referring to the Newegg situation and not the entire daniel_k situation?


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


I'm guessing Chipp is referring to the Newegg situation and not the entire daniel_k situation?



You never know... Forbes was on top of it on a Sunday, and this started on Friday.... by close Friday, Creative's stocks were already starting to slip and people were "digging" like crazy... I could see Newegg keeping "an eye" on the situation... maybe that's why they can't enact it until tommorow since it is Sunday? I don't know.


----------



## txtmstrjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


Now here is the all important question. ASUS Xonar, HT Omega Clario, or bluegears b-Enspirer?


They're all based on the CMI8788 APU; the Xonar D2 has the best bundle.

I've got the HT Omega Claro; sweet card.

And it never crashed my system the way my X-Fi XtremeMusic did.


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


Users destroying their cards, forums rampant, and no mods or admins to police it










Hey, I'm yet to destroy my card. But once I replace it...


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


I'm guessing Chipp is referring to the Newegg situation and not the entire daniel_k situation?


Indeed - I do not doubt for a minute that plenty of people are quite pissed at Creative Labs, but I am apprehensive to accept that a major corporation would announce they are suspending sale of another major cooperations products in a forum.


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


You never know... Forbes was on top of it on a Sunday, and this started on Friday.... by close Friday, Creative's stocks were already starting to slip and people were "digging" like crazy... I could see Newegg keeping "an eye" on the situation...


Why post on a forum when you could put an official announcement on the site?

There is no official backing, the only "proof" we have is an easily fake-able email


----------



## zacbrain

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!!!!


----------



## PaRaDoX

I love how you have to BUY drivers from creative.... and pay some stupid amount for unhelpful tech support that tells you to just buy the drivers

-_-


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Indeed - I do not doubt for a minute that plenty of people are quite pissed at Creative Labs, but I am apprehensive to accept that a major corporation would announce they are suspending sale of another major cooperations products in a forum.



Then cut out Newegg from the title, and name it "the demise of Creative".... I can edit the OP to cut out the Newegg quote, and change the link to "newegg's post" to "supposedly" or "rumor". edit: changed


----------



## gymenii

Newegg would not post this type of response in a public forum.

Never, never, never....simply ludicrous.


----------



## RickJS

I doubt this is real at all.


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


Then cut out Newegg from the title, and name it "the demise of Creative".... I can edit the OP to cut out the Newegg quote, and change the link to "newegg's post" to "supposedly" or "rumor". Can I do that?


Which would make it the same as the thread I created?









Merge time maybe...


----------



## txtmstrjoe

If this is a hoax, what kind of repercussions could the perpetrator(s) be subjected to if he/she/they is/are caught?

We're talking about defaming two huge companies here (with more than ample resources to hire a crack legal team)...


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Lol, 83 viewers...


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gymenii*


Newegg would not post this type of response in a public forum.

Never, never, never....simply ludicrous.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *RickJS*


I doubt this is real at all.


webmaster(at)newegg.com would beg to differ. Thats the email address that the account is linked to, and there is only one webmaster(at)newegg.com


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


Which would make it the same as the thread I created?









Merge time maybe...



Sure, but my title









It sources OCN


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *txtmstrjoe*


If this is a hoax, what kind of repercussions could the perpetrator(s) be subjected to if he/she/they is/are caught?

We're talking about defaming two huge companies here (with more than ample resources to hire a crack legal team)...


Yes, they would most likely be sued for identity theft of some sort. The IP is tracked on each forum so they'd easily be able to get their address.

If it is a joke, the person who posted it sure wasn't thinking right.


----------



## R3ap3R

EPIC


----------



## Licht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


but surely that addy is registered to newegg.... can't imagine they left it open










They don't need to i don't think, again i'm unsure of the specifics.

---Well, its decided. Since my first Creative card arrived partially DOA. The drivers were horrible. And Creative basically blew me off when i emailed them. I'm getting my money back for my card from Newegg and buying an Auzentec out of spite.

New card : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16829156005

I'll have it probably 2-3 weeks but i'll be excited when i get it.


----------



## ThePope

If this is real. Its a very unprofessional way to go about doing things. Also The OP is so unorganized. I think this thread should be locked until, Newegg sends out an official statement. Until then this should not be considered news.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


Lol, *92* viewers...


Thats better









I have my doubts on the validity of this news...


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


webmaster(at)newegg.com would beg to differ. Thats the email address that the account is linked to, and there is only one webmaster(at)newegg.com


http://www.overclock.net/3631488-post21.html

Any questions?

I proved it with a "[email protected]" email address later in this thread =/


----------



## txtmstrjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murlocke*


Yes, they would most likely be sued for identity theft of some sort. The IP is tracked on each forum so they'd easily be able to get their address.

If it is a joke, the person who posted it sure wasn't thinking right.


Identity theft?

How about slander, defamation of character..? (If such things apply to corporate entities.)


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


Lol, 93 viewers...


Updated.

Record for OCN I believe.


----------



## silverwing

Attachment 69408

Phail


----------



## carl25

Digg it


----------



## txtmstrjoe

Based on the number of viewers of this thread, you'd almost think it was about a girl OCer new to OCN...

j/k, guys.


----------



## prosser13

Why Digg something which is likely a massive hoax? =/


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carl25*


 Digg it 


The last time that happened the site was down for a few days...


----------



## R3ap3R

Thread title was changed







Captures the whole story better, and keeps arguments down


----------



## carl25

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Licht*


They don't need to i don't think, again i'm unsure of the specifics.

---Well, its decided. Since my first Creative card arrived partially DOA. The drivers were horrible. And Creative basically blew me off when i emailed them. I'm getting my money back for my card from Newegg and buying an Auzentec out of spite.

New card : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16829156005

I'll have it probably 2-3 weeks but i'll be excited when i get it.


if i'm not mistaken creative makes x fi stuff


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murlocke*


Updated.

Record for OCN I believe.


93 viewers







I knew it was big, but I didn't expect that... woot, my thread is a record


----------



## JeremyFr

I'm not going to read all the pages of this thread, but I will say these few small points.

I manage a computer shop in my area, and I personally try to talk each and every person interested in a Creative soundcard out it, and in most case's succeed due to there absoloute lack of interest in releasing quality products with quality drivers let alone properly supporting there exhisting customer base.

Personally I have not owned or used a Creative product since my old Audigy Platinum and it all stems down to issues like this. There support is horrific, they've ruined a perfectly good name in E-Mu Systems, and they make lousy product's anymore.

I truely hope this is the end of their lackluster reign.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carl25* 
if i'm not mistaken creative makes x fi stuff

Its supposed to be a X-Fi card and Auzentec's site claims it is as well. Before i saw that i thought X-Fi was Creative exclusive.


----------



## Delphi

Man creative is going down the tubes, bet they didnt see all of this coming by do that. lol


----------



## txtmstrjoe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Licht* 
Its supposed to be a X-Fi card and Auzentec's site claims it is as well. Before i saw that i thought X-Fi was Creative exclusive.

Creative decided to license out the X-Fi APU and other associated technologies to Auzentech; the Prelude is an optimized X-Fi card.


----------



## l V l

LOL. Doesn't this mean Fata1ity loses money too? Haha, not like he doesn't have enough money, but I still think he is a great inspiration to gamers.


----------



## SugarySnack

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l V l* 
LOL. Doesn't this mean Fata1ity loses money too? Haha, not like he doesn't have enough money, but I still think he is a great inspiration to gamers.

An inspiration? I think most people buy Fata1ity stuff because it usually glows red


----------



## Licht

Quote:


Originally Posted by *txtmstrjoe* 
Creative decided to license out the X-Fi APU and other associated technologies to Auzentech; the Prelude is an optimized X-Fi card.









Biggest mistake Creative ever made now i think.


----------



## Delphi

Man if only Daniel K made some kick arse drivers for the XFI







i still downloaded the other ones he made as a keep sake


----------



## zorpnic

This is a letdown in my devotion to Creative. Been a fan. Had many of their cards. Now, if I get the chance to, I'm out of there and I'm getting a Prelude. Ruh roh. They're X-Fi, too. Can't win for losing anymore these days. It's going to be a long haul for Creative to dig themselves out of this one. A lot of long nights in the developer's think tank to get it back on track. By then, the market share will be elsewhere, hopefully.


----------



## R3ap3R

Really bad PR move, to say the least... they should have hired the guy and licensed the drivers... not threatened to sue him OPENLY in a public forum


----------



## txtmstrjoe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Licht* 







Biggest mistake Creative ever made now i think.

Hmmm, not really.

It's really just good business. They're basically following the lead that the GPU manufacturers established years ago.

Make one basic product (GPU, APU), then allow other companies to manufacture other products based on the original basic design. They get their money through licensing fees and the privilege to use the basic product design.

The big mistake, though, is instigating a huge backlash from the consumer community by cutting off one of the rare sources for improved performance. This is the real reason why Creative is being criticized all over the place the last couple of days.


----------



## Grafixs

Well I for one have never supported a product but I have always been a fan of saving money.

Creative X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Professional Series on the Egg with $50 MIR

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16829102005

Honestly I would hate to see them go because I mean who else is there for quality sound (drivers excluded)


----------



## Kluit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grafixs*


Well I for one have never supported a product but I have always been a fan of saving money.

Creative X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Professional Series on the Egg with $50 MIR

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16829102005

Honestly I would hate to see them go because I mean who else is there for quality sound (drivers excluded)


Auzentech, M-Audio, E-mu, ESI, ASUS, those all have cards which have better sound quality then Creative's cards. (of the shelf, not talking about modded ones)


----------



## txtmstrjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grafixs*


Well I for one have never supported a product but I have always been a fan of saving money.

Creative X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Professional Series on the Egg with $50 MIR

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16829102005

Honestly I would hate to see them go because I mean who else is there for quality sound (drivers excluded)


I think the key detail here is that X-Fi is an APU (Audio Processing Unit), just like G92 is a GPU.

Who else is there for quality sound? As an alternative to explore, try C-Media's CMI8788.


----------



## R3ap3R




----------



## that7dude

lol wow


----------



## Licht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*












This would mean Creative is about to feel some pain.


----------



## R3ap3R

The original screenshot was longer, but it got cut because I used on online tool to create the poster....


----------



## The Mad Mule

Haha I just realized that this is the third change that this thread title has gone through.


----------



## R3ap3R

We got linked on http://boycottcreative.com under sources for news.... wow, the internet works fast


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

I went auzentech prelude because of the superior quality of auzentech's cards and the promised X-Fi capabilities. Thus far I haven't been disappointed with auzentech's offering, but I'm hoping that their card will not be damaged by any recent activities at Creative.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


*I went Auzentech Prelude because of the superior quality of auzentech's cards and the promised X-Fi capabilities. Thus far I haven't been disappointed with auzentech's offering*, but I'm hoping that their card will not be damaged by any recent activities at Creative.


Ditto.


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

I predict that creative is going to come out and say soon, "omg it was just a joke." I'm betting that this is true, but they're going to try to play it off as if it were a joke.

Like vastech company who threw mail-in rebates in the dumpster, they played it off as a "mistake made by a lazy employee; nah, man, we're not really like that! It was just that one guy!"


----------



## Stephen Chan

This is either really funny or really sick, I'm not sure.

Either way I'm still laughing


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


I went auzentech prelude because of the superior quality of auzentech's cards and the promised X-Fi capabilities. Thus far I haven't been disappointed with auzentech's offering, but I'm hoping that their card will not be damaged by any recent activities at Creative.


Me too......I mean after all Creative is the one behind the drivers.......which work for me......if Auzentech codes their own drivers after this then I have nothing to worry about though.


----------



## R3ap3R

Seen in that thread:

Quote:



Monday Morning meeting at Creative:

Phil: It appears our action plan from the Friday meeting regarding that Daniel_K nuisance has backfired a bit. We need a plan to try to limit the damage. Any Suggestions?

Exec1: Seems they are pretty upset about the whole lack of Vista support, suppose we release the drivers needed to fully support it.

Phil: But that would damage our release of our newest card the Super Xtreme VST Card with full Vista support. Resulting in not making our Quarterly sales goals and our bonuses would be way less.

Exec1: Good Point...wouldn't want to do anything to effect my bonus.

Phil: Any other suggestions?

Exec2: What about that Dale guy we had deliver our message. Isn't he just a low level tech grunt?

Phil: Yes

Exec2: Why don't we just issue a statement saying that he alone is responsible for the message and we did not authorize such a message.

Phil: Perfect. That should secure my job and we can also say we have fired him for posting the message. And that Vista drivers are "in development" but we have no date as Microsoft totally screwed up sound support on Vista.

Phil: Ok thats the action plan. Now who's up for a round of golf?



Lol


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Hundred Gunner* 
I predict that creative is going to come out and say soon, "omg it was just a joke." I'm betting that this is true, but they're going to try to play it off as if it were a joke.

Like vastech company who threw mail-in rebates in the dumpster, they played it off as a "mistake made by a lazy employee; nah, man, we're not really like that! It was just that one guy!"

If someone believes that a huge company passively threatening to sue any single person on a forum for just trying to help is a joke than that person is a moron.









It will most likely be "We apoligize for XXXXX, the employees involved were let go." (AKA Nothing happened)


----------



## R3ap3R

Newegg just gutted prices on several Creative items ::: source

Looks like it might just be legit after all


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R3ap3R* 
Seen in that thread:

Quote:

Exec2: What about that Dale guy we had deliver our message. Isn't he just a low level tech grunt?

Phil: Yes

Exec2: Why don't we just issue a statement saying that he alone is responsible for the message and we did not authorize such a message.
Lol










Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Hundred Gunner* 
I predict that creative is going to come out and say soon, "omg it was just a joke." I'm betting that this is true, but they're going to try to play it off as if it were a joke.

Like vastech company who threw mail-in rebates in the dumpster, they played it off as a "mistake made by a lazy employee; nah, man, we're not really like that! It was just that one guy!"

Yes, exactly what I thought lol


----------



## BizzareRide

:lol: Woot! Newegg, hahaha thats hilarious..probably fake though.


----------



## nepas

IF this is a fake,the damage that has been done is very serious,if not then well quite frankly they deserve it


----------



## jinja_ninja

Aha, so this is why my AudigyZS2 card has limited functionality in Vista compared to XP. The goddam drivers suck









Creative have been riding the "Monopoly Wave" for too long now. The time has come for some good competition to hopefully provide a better product and service.

I have had THREE Creative MP3 players die on me, not to mention two of my friends', too.

Lets hope this shakes them up a little!


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R3ap3R* 
Newegg just gutted prices on several Creative items ::: source

Looks like it might just be legit after all









Thanks for the plug.









Now I've seen you've posted my thread in your thread and your thread in mine. lol. Setting up a network are we?


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BizzareRide* 
:lol: Woot! Newegg, hahaha thats hilarious..probably fake though.


Go look on newegg.com yourself... prices were just cut on some of Creative's top items... so low, it is almost tempting but then I just think about how bad Creative FAILED... don't want to buy something that may never see a driver update again


----------



## Evostance

Lmao they screwed up bigtime now

Quote:

I've been on to the beta drivers website

http://connect.creativelabs.com/default.aspx

looked at the 'report a driver issue' for the latest beta drivers

http://connect.creativelabs.com/beta.../AllItems.aspx

There is some angry people leaving abusive messages which is not on, but look at a reply from the creative coders after someone left a load of abuse

'Ok, I see a lot of negativity here. Please lets cut the bad talk. We try our best to get working drivers and sure we might not be the best coders but god knows you're really only paying for the low end cards anyway, if people want the professional stuff they would be getting the true pro stuff, its a get what you pay for thing, so don't complain so much, we'll get the drivers working eventually.'

I know they have a hard job but that response from the coders is just a bad as the abuse that people are hurling at them, and what do they mean 'but god knows you're really only paying for the low end cards anyway, if people want the professional stuff they would be getting the true pro stuff, its a get what you pay for thing, so don't complain so much, we'll get the drivers working eventually'

That just sounded terrible and has left me with an even worse perception with them who develop the drivers ....

Can someone from creative or a coder elaborate on this statement ?


----------



## Jephir

Super Smash Bros!!!










EDIT: Oops, looks like I've caused confusion. This was from here: http://digg.com/hardware/THIS_IS_WHA...IS_MORNING_PIC

Although selling it on eBay would be a good idea...


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Hold crap - so is Creative's poor drivers for Vista the whole reason that their stock value is plummeting? I guess I don't feel so bad now for buying a bluegears card.







Although I've used Creative cards since the early nineties, my beef with them was their mp3 players, which were terrible.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jephir* 
Super Smash Bros!!!

Your not serious right? I have friends that would of loved to have that card....


----------



## Starscream

@ Jephir: You could've sold that on eBay or something. But hey, at least you're sticking it to the man


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jephir* 
Super Smash Bros!!!



REP+..... welcome to OCN


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R3ap3R* 
REP+..... welcome to OCN









It wasn't him:
http://digg.com/hardware/THIS_IS_WHA...IS_MORNING_PIC

(Link contains swearing in comments for everyone who is offended by that...)


----------



## nepas

@jephir:saw this on the creative forums a few mins ago,well no going back for whoever did this


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jinja_ninja* 
Aha, so this is why my AudigyZS2 card has limited functionality in Vista compared to XP. The goddam drivers suck









Creative have been riding the "Monopoly Wave" for too long now. The time has come for some good competition to hopefully provide a better product and service.

I have had THREE Creative MP3 players die on me, not to mention two of my friends', too.

Lets hope this shakes them up a little!

God yes, their MP3 players SUCK! I got a Zen Jukebox when they first debuted in 2002, and both mine and my then girlfriend's died AT THE SAME TIME! No kidding, within the same month they wouldn't power on, and it was a few months after the year warranty. And to add insult to injury, it was while we were backpacking in Europe.

I do agree though, I'm tired of Creative's domination of sound card sales. Time for bluegears, HT Omega, Turtle Beach and Auzentech to shine.


----------



## Sazar

Wow, this info is so sudden, it's hard to believe.
What a shame a single post has done.
And i have a full creative 5.1 setup lol. Good thing I stick to xp anyway.


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

I've been saying for the longest time now Creative is the absolute worst of the worst when it comes to hardware. I'm on my THIRD creative sound card. Their MP3 players are wretched. Their support stinks. I could care less if Creative goes under...I hope they do.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sazar* 
Wow, this info is so sudden, it's hard to believe.
What a shame a single post has done.
And i have a full creative 5.1 setup lol. Good thing I stick to xp anyway.


I am still adjusting to the news myself









It is sad... but it was just a matter of time until the customers revolted


----------



## Fox_Smash

Creative = FAIL
they messed up really bad and that mistake will cost them a LOT.


----------



## Xombie

ROFL.

Nice one R3ap3R.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xombie* 
ROFL.

Nice one R3ap3R


Thanks!


----------



## Xombie

I'll edit for ya.


----------



## weidass

well, all i can say is they deserve it. all of it, and i hope beyond measure, that the newegg post, (even though most likely fake) is real, and that other retailers follow suit.

I swore off creative a long time ago, and couldnt have been happier that i did.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jephir* 
Super Smash Bros!!!










Um, I know we're all pissed at Creative here, but that was kind of foolish. There are lots of XP users out there who might have bought that card.


----------



## Mootsfox

They don't want the guy to make money off their drivers? HOW IS THAT FAIL?


----------



## David_1337

Jephir said:


> Super Smash Bros!!!
> 
> "You should send it in for a warranty repair. Tell them it self destructed when you loaded Vista SP1." ~bossm4n


----------



## Happydude123

lol creative got ownt


----------



## PiratesRule

That picture of the broken X-Fi is from 4/15/2007. Old and lame. If you don't believe me save the image and view the properties.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 









They don't want the guy to make money off their drivers? HOW IS THAT FAIL?


Read everything... basically: Creative advertises, on the box, specific features and vista compatibility. Then, the retroactively take 'em away. Then, a respected driver modder who has helped 100's of thousands of people, creates a Vista driver that does what the box advertises.... Instead of offering to buy the driver, since Creative's sucks, they threaten the dude with a lawsuit in a public forum









Worse yet is that he is a respected member of that forum as well, and Creative supported his endeavors for the past year until he put them to shame with drivers that worked....


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PiratesRule* 
That picture of the broken X-Fi is from 4/15/2007. Old and lame. If you don't believe me save the image and view the properties.


I agree... lame.... at least I created all of mine on the fly


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R3ap3R* 
I agree... lame.... at least I created all of mine on the fly









Multi Quote is your friend.


----------



## OCec3

Haha, sod you creative, i'll stick by my Supreme FX


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murlocke* 
Multi Quote is your friend.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murlocke* 
Multi Quote is your friend.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murlocke* 
Multi Quote is your friend.









Like that? j/k... no, I saw the first post and hit reply b4 I saw the next post....


----------



## Jephir

Oops, looks like I confused some people. I didn't smash that card, the picture was from here: http://digg.com/hardware/THIS_IS_WHA...IS_MORNING_PIC

But thanks for welcoming me to OCN


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jephir* 
Oops, looks like I confused some people. I didn't smash that card, the picture was from here: http://digg.com/hardware/THIS_IS_WHA...IS_MORNING_PIC

But thanks for welcoming me to OCN










^^ This he says after snagging three rep







Mod remove them plz?


----------



## Jephir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R3ap3R* 
^^ This he says after snagging three rep







Mod remove them plz?









Actually, snagging 2







I got the other 1 from posting in the deals forum. But remove them if you wish, I guess it wasn't fair.


----------



## grunion

My Platinum works in Vista, what's the issue, what'd I miss


----------



## Xombie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
My Platinum works in Vista, what's the issue, what'd I miss









You only think it works.

But I can assure you it doesn't.


----------



## HappyVirus

So....there's 103 people viewing this thread....


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
My Platinum works in Vista, what's the issue, what'd I miss









Most the issues were fixed but for the first 8 months of vista there were major issues that creative completely ignored.

My worse issues now are the fact that most of my MP3s and Games have very bad sound quality compared to when in XP. ALchemy or no Alchemy.


----------



## mth91

Fortunately for me, I don't have one of their soundcards. I have a zvm that is awesome.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
My Platinum works in Vista, what's the issue, what'd I miss









I feel the same way.

I kinda get pissed when people start shouting "fail" or anything like it on these forums, it's childish and I've been noticing it a lot more recently (whether or not it's been happening a lot).


----------



## R3ap3R

It's an OCN record


----------



## SomeDooD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R3ap3R* 









It's an OCN record









I've seen more.... >_>


----------



## OCec3

Amazing....


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SomeDooD* 
I've seen more.... >_>


It is 113 right now... where is your proof?


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SomeDooD* 
I've seen more.... >_>

cool you want a cookie. and

back to OP> i have not had a single problem with my Xfi card... oh wait yes i do. mic will work when it wants to, wont stay in entertainment mode changes settings on me


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R3ap3R* 









It's an OCN record









Hardly.

When we got dugg with the GPU list, there was about 300 OCners and around 600-700 guests in that thread. The site crashed under the load too.


----------



## R3ap3R

Can we get a mod to approve torrent links? They are for legit drivers by Dan_K, no piracy.


----------



## Erwin_Rommel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Hardly.

When we got dugg with the GPU list, there was about 300 OCners and around 600-700 guests in that thread. The site crashed under the load too.


thats epic man, do you have a link to that thread? I kinda wanna see it now


----------



## forcifer

where are these torrent links??? o.o might get X-FI for those prices if they are decent drivers...


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *forcifer*


where are these torrent links??? o.o might get X-FI for those prices if they are decent drivers...



Thanks the anarchy on the site, there is a whole thread devoted to it right on creative's site, lol ::: over here


----------



## Erwin_Rommel

You people really need to relax lol, this really isn't that big of a deal, I'm pretty sure (although not 100%) that no other sound card company out there has support for vista either,
and if creative doesn't want some guy copying their files, tweaking them, and then taking donations like it was his own work, so be it, because I'm sure if creative is ballsy enough to do this, then that means their own Vista drivers are probably right around the corner.


----------



## PiratesRule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *forcifer*


where are these torrent links??? o.o might get X-FI for those prices if they are decent drivers...












Edit: Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erwin_Rommel*


You people really need to relax lol, this really isn't that big of a deal, I'm pretty sure (although not 100%) that no other sound card company out there has support for vista either,
and if creative doesn't want some guy copying their files, tweaking them, and then taking donations like it was his own work, so be it, because I'm sure if creative is ballsy enough to do this, then that means their own Vista drivers are probably right around the corner.



You missed something: The author of the drivers is publically claiming that Creative *intentionally *disabled features that could have been enabled, and that those features are advertised right on the box! The same boxes that say "VISTA READY"... wait, isn't there already a class action for misuse of those Vista stickers? lol


----------



## xdaseinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PiratesRule*











Edit: Sorry couldn't resist










HAHA
I'm copying that pic


----------



## t4ct1c47

Is there really a need for two threads on the same news source?


----------



## _^MeRcY

this is a epic thread


----------



## xdaseinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erwin_Rommel*


You people really need to relax lol, this really isn't that big of a deal, I'm pretty sure (although not 100%) that no other sound card company out there has support for vista either,
and if creative doesn't want some guy copying their files, tweaking them, and then taking donations like it was his own work, so be it, because I'm sure if creative is ballsy enough to do this, then that means their own Vista drivers are probably right around the corner.


You should take the time to read before you post.


----------



## Captain Han

omg post #1320 from creative forums:

Quote:



Probably getting late some places, lol..... I can't wait to see what happens tommorow!

IF THIS ALL GETS DELETED: The discussion will be carried on over @ http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...all-glory.html... people there are posting 24/7 :smileyhappy:


lol consider closing this thread before another 100 pages of rant drops on ocn lol

and ya the newegg messge is *fake*, some one appearent from microsoft just posted "Creative sucks" and has a registered email of [email protected] lol (post 1321)


----------



## R3ap3R

What's awesome is that it was so atrocious, it didn't build up from peer pressure; it exploded.... for example, the very first response to the OP was:

Quote:



My god, you guys got some balls on you, either that or you'r all bordeline mad.
He offered a service you guys cant/wont, and in so madde a lot og YOUR customers happy about their product again.
Now you wanna whipe him out and keep him silent by threatning about legal actions.
This is a beyond ******ed, shame on you, shame on you.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Han*


omg post #1320 from creative forums:

lol consider closing this thread before another 100 pages of rant drops on ocn lol



Someone pointed out that it is on http://boycottcreative.com too


----------



## Erwin_Rommel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


You missed something: The author of the drivers is publically claiming that Creative *intentionally *disabled features that could have been enabled, and that those features are advertised right on the box! The same boxes that say "VISTA READY"... wait, isn't there already a class action for misuse of those Vista stickers? lol










ah.... well thats kinda bull****... but still not worthy of an all out apocalyptic war against creative. Trust me, just go outside, take a deep breath of fresh air, and go make some sex with your girlfriend or something, everything will be alright.


----------



## ThePope

146 people viewing! I foresee this thread bring OCN many new members!


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

i wish a mod would delete this thread so we dont crash.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erwin_Rommel*


ah.... well thats kinda bull****... but still not worthy of an all out apocalyptic war against creative. Trust me, just go outside, take a deep breath of fresh air, and go make some sex with your girlfriend or something, everything will be alright.



LOL.... apparently the egg is upset... forbes said 30% drop in stocks tommorow... this is a _little_ out of hand... we are going to kill creative, but maybe they deserve it


----------



## Tyrker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThePope*


146 people viewing! I foresee this thread bring OCN many new members!










Linking to this thread from another forum discussing the same thing is going to cause a lot more to flood in







.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


i wish a mod would delete this thread so we dont crash.



It would take 500 people at least


----------



## weidass

Tbh, i think this subject deserves all the attention it can get.
Its about time something big happened, and i hope it does.

Just so u know, ive posted in the general section on the AVForums.com, due to the fact that, although its about sound cards primarily, its also about the service offered by creative (or lack of) and i think people, including retailers, should know about it.

Linky : http://www.avforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=6731423


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


i wish a mod would delete this thread so we dont crash.


It'd take alot, I don't think 2,700 viewers would crash OCN now.. our servers have been greatly improved since the last digg.


----------



## R3ap3R

Lol... I posted in there for the fun of it









EDIT: Holy crap! If i constantly refresh on my new creative post, the view number jumps by ~ 10 every 5 seconds... that's crazy... almost 200,000 views on the OP in ~ 60 hours...


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murlocke*


Your not serious right? I have friends that would of loved to have that card....


Well if people will shoot Apple products with guns because they hate them so bad... I suppose this isn't as serious lol

I have plenty of creative products, but I'm not going to smash them up. I value my dollar over any type of "hatred" against a company.


----------



## weidass

173 viewers


----------



## Fishie36

Yeah, creative sucks.

Now for something a bit more intelligible.

Creative really sucks. Their drivers in both vista and even xp are extremely terrible. They don't even let you download all the software for basic functionality like stereo surround off their site, you have to actually get that off the CD and if you lose it they charge you for a new one.

Not only that, the ports on my sound card are beginning to die, you have to jiggle 'em sometimes, that's just bad quality. I'll probably throw it out and go back to onboard for my next build.


----------



## ljason8eg

Anyone know creative's stock symbol?? I've searched for it and can't find "creative labs." I just want to be able to watch the bloodshed tomorrow! LOL


----------



## weidass

I think its CREAF.

altho, according to yahoo its CREAF.PK


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


Anyone know creative's stock symbol?? I've searched for it and can't find "creative labs." I just want to be able to watch the bloodshed tomorrow! LOL


http://finance.google.com/finance?q=OTC%3ACREAF


----------



## R3ap3R

ZOMG! From here is the phone number for the guy who wrote the letter in the OP:

Investor Contacts
Phil O'Shaughnessy
408 546 6773


----------



## zorpnic

I lost functionality of use of my SPDIF on my X-FI E-Pro at some interval. I tried playing DVDs, and it doesn't come out digital. No premiums for owners of their high end gear.

Now, or at least from then to now (the inception of Vista's driver series up to the current time), with no real output for a digital signal, they're up $#!7 creek without a paddle in a holey boat.


----------



## Chipp

Reaper, sorry to change your thread title again, but we're getting a ton of publicity on other sites for this thread and I assume we will continue to do so unless (or until) this is proven fake - I simply wish for Overclock.net to appear as professional as possible.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


ZOMG! From here is the phone number for the guy who wrote the letter in the OP:

Investor Contacts
Phil O'Shaughnessy
408 546 6773


ROFL someone going to call him


----------



## XxSilent22xX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


ROFL someone going to call him


LOL!! I Am!!!!!


----------



## R3ap3R

5000+ views already









@ Chipp: I took out any reference of Newegg....


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fishie36*


Not only that, the ports on my sound card are beginning to die, you have to jiggle 'em sometimes, that's just bad quality. I'll probably throw it out and go back to onboard for my next build.


Ah, so you have the same problem as I do. Except for me it's on the headphone jack for my creative speakers.

Garbage, all garbage.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


5000+ views already









@ Chipp: I took out any reference of Newegg....










It was the "epic" line I felt didn't jive with professional.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


It was the "epic" line I felt didn't jive with professional.



K.... I didn't even notice, lol... I did think it was pretty epic, surely you agree, but I understand and respect your position, cheers


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Wow... I've NEVER seen this type of.... consumer EXPLOSION since.... since Enron folded!


----------



## HardContact

Wow, whether this is fake or not I'm honestly not sure. But I think Creative has had a lot of pent up tension from their utter lack of support, and this is just the spark that was needed to set off the bomb. Personally when I made my 1st build here in October I knew about Creative's horrible reputation and this is EXACTLY the reason why I went with HT Omega instead, whom by the way give full support on Vista


----------



## alexgheseger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*


Wow... I've NEVER seen this type of.... consumer EXPLOSION since.... since Enron folded!


Yeah, this one is gonna cost a few jobs over at creavtive. It's a pity, they could have saved themselves a lot of trouble if they just gave this daniel_k a fat cheque.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


K.... I didn't even notice, lol... I did think it was pretty epic, surely you agree, but I understand and respect your position, cheers










Thanks for the understanding.


----------



## thombone

C'mon over And show some support please, if you already have an account there or whatever.

That place is loaded with fanboys.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=305717


----------



## TnB= Gir

Alright everyone. Go buy good, non-creative sound cards now! I just hope the prices don't get jacked up as a result of this. I want to get that razer barracuda next time woot has it.

Off topic, I wonder how many e-chicks daniel_k is picking up right now LOL


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thombone*


C'mon over And show some support please, if you already have an account there or whatever.

That place is loaded with fanboys.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=305717



Thanks, and thanks for returning the favor in your post over there


----------



## XaNe

lolz Fail they better change there mind


----------



## R3ap3R

So far, so good


----------



## SAVAGE!!!

LOL Creative had this comming. I never really like them anyways they can bite the dust for all I care.


----------



## sgtdisturbed47

Weird, since I have never had an issue with Vista and my X-FI Platinum Fatal1ty Champion. I think there were some issues with the Audigy 2 XS Platinum that I used to own, primarily blue screens and a strange loss of drivers, forcing me to reinstall them.


----------



## stumped

And it took us this long to use our buying power to send a message to them? c'mon, this should have been pulled during the Audigy 2 series.


----------



## Murlocke

With permission from a mod, I have submitted this thread to digg. It allows us to get a big chance for alot of new members as well forcing creative to make good drivers or face consumers. Our servers should be able to handle the load now.

http://digg.com/hardware/Creative_s_..._fighting_back

Please digg if you have account. (Make a account if you don't!)


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murlocke*


With permission from a mod, I have submitted this thread to digg. It allows us to get a big chance for alot of new members as well forcing creative to make good drivers or face consumer revolt. Our servers should be able to handle the load now.

http://digg.com/hardware/Creative_s_..._fighting_back

Please digg if you have account. (Make a account if you don't!)



Added to the OP, REP +


----------



## MNiceGuy

I can't believe the reaction this is generating.

I can't possibly see how this could be an April Fool's Joke. Even if someone from Creative officially said "just kidding!" enough damage has already been done to cost a company (that can't afford to lose money right now) dearly.

I think this is a result of a accumulated consumer frustration with under-par hardware and poor driver support. To put it another way, I think Creative is now getting the backlash for their mistakes, Nvidia's mistakes, ATi's mistakes, and so on. The original thread was enough to "break the camel's back" as people in Creative's forums put it.

I couldn't be happier that something like this has happened. We're in a day and age where mediocre is OK and 'close enough' is all it takes to cut it. There have really been some poor products out lately and it seems they were all born out of a company's desire to hype a product, rush it to the shelves, and make a quick buck.

Maybe this will make the other players realize that they have to start cleaning things up or the same could hold true for them in some fashion.


----------



## danewfie

its really sad that so many people are making a big deal of this.

Nothing is going to come from this, so just relax.

Also anyone that has a brain knows that creative makes the superior products. Anyone that decides to stop selling creative products would be making a huge mistake and would cost their own business thousands.

not every company is perfect and every company has their reasons for doing what they do. I cant believe this comes as a shock to so many people.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danewfie*


its really sad that so many people are making a big deal of this.

Nothing is going to come from this, so just relax.

Also anyone that has a brain knows that creative makes the superior products. Anyone that decides to stop selling creative products would be making a huge mistake and would cost their own business thousands.

not every company is perfect and every company has their reasons for doing what they do. I cant believe this comes as a shock to so many people.


Enough is enough... Consumers have been having issues with them for years. They have lost thousands of consumers over recent events (mostly vista) and they can't just ignore this.. it would cost them millions.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danewfie*


its really sad that so many people are making a big deal of this.

Nothing is going to come from this, so just relax.

Also anyone that has a brain knows that creative makes the superior products. Anyone that decides to stop selling creative products would be making a huge mistake and would cost their own business thousands.

not every company is perfect and every company has their reasons for doing what they do. I cant believe this comes as a shock to so many people.


lol do you really think that creative will just ignore this? they only have a few choices, 1. loose a lot of customers, and fail. or 2. give in to the customers and earn back their trust to keep their reign.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danewfie*


its really sad that so many people are making a big deal of this.

Nothing is going to come from this, so just relax.

Also anyone that has a brain knows that creative makes the superior products. Anyone that decides to stop selling creative products would be making a huge mistake and would cost their own business thousands.

not every company is perfect and every company has their reasons for doing what they do. I cant believe this comes as a shock to so many people.


Creative makes DECENT products. I don't think that everyone should be in such a huff as this, but they really aren't superior to anyone in the sound card market. It's like calling Zalman superior...


----------



## RickJS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danewfie*


its really sad that so many people are making a big deal of this.

Nothing is going to come from this, so just relax.

Also anyone that has a brain knows that creative makes the superior products. Anyone that decides to stop selling creative products would be making a huge mistake and would cost their own business thousands.

not every company is perfect and every company has their reasons for doing what they do. I cant believe this comes as a shock to so many people.


WRONGO. They do NOT make superior products because others do beat them. No company should be given a chance because their not perfect. I don't give a damn if youre perfect or not, you do not screw me over. Ever.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danewfie*


its really sad that so many people are making a big deal of this.

Nothing is going to come from this, so just relax.

Also anyone that has a brain knows that creative makes the superior products. Anyone that decides to stop selling creative products would be making a huge mistake and would cost their own business thousands.

not every company is perfect and every company has their reasons for doing what they do. I cant believe this comes as a shock to so many people.


well, for alot of people - the only way to get X-Fi working on Vista is these drivers which Creative has just decided to drop for them. Some people can have X-Fi on their computers just fine, but for people like me - it doesn't work properly and results in all kind of errors. Even busted my entire OS at one time.


----------



## Arkanor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


http://forums.creative.com/creativel...user.id=129676

*Who thinks my email address is "[email protected]"?*

Requests for new emails taken!


I don't.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


lol do you really think that creative will just ignore this? they only have a few choices, 1. loose a lot of customers, and fail. or 2. give in to the customers and earn back their trust to keep their reign.



The boycott site looked up Alexa tracking from many big sites (ours included) and they estimate that this knowledge has thusfar been seen by over 30 million people worldwide










Digg, people, Digg ftw


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danewfie*


its really sad that so many people are making a big deal of this.

Nothing is going to come from this, so just relax.

Also anyone that has a brain knows that creative makes the superior products. Anyone that decides to stop selling creative products would be making a huge mistake and would cost their own business thousands.

not every company is perfect and every company has their reasons for doing what they do. I cant believe this comes as a shock to so many people.


No not every company is perfect but I can't bring myself to feel sorry for Creative in this case. They advertised products as Vista ready when in fact they weren't. One person came along and actually resolved this (which their in-house engineers apparently couldn't) only to be asked to stop to avoid conseqences. There seem to be an awefully lot of upset people with a history of bad support from Creative either way...


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*


seem to be an awefully lot of upset people with a history of bad support from Creative either way...



You could say they pissed off one or two people, lol


----------



## stumped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danewfie*


its really sad that so many people are making a big deal of this.

Nothing is going to come from this, so just relax.

Also anyone that has a brain knows that creative makes the superior products. Anyone that decides to stop selling creative products would be making a huge mistake and would cost their own business thousands.

not every company is perfect and every company has their reasons for doing what they do. I cant believe this comes as a shock to so many people.


and you're shocked that people are fed up with being "forced" to rebuy products that are physically no different than what they have, just to get drivers or software that they already bought in the first place? Prove to me that that's not a shady practice and then i'll buy another creative product. They know they make better physical products, but the software severely handicap the so called "product."

*It's about time we use our buying power and show them that this type of practice is not allowed and will no longer be tolerated!*


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RickJS*


WRONGO. They do NOT make superior products because others do beat them. No company should be given a chance because their not perfect.* I don't give a damn if youre perfect or not, you do not screw me over. Ever.*


Well said.

Did anyone notice the stock charts for these guys? They obviously aren't doing something right.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thombone*


C'mon over And show some support please, if you already have an account there or whatever.

That place is loaded with fanboys.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=305717


I retracted my statement about Newegg, apparently the information is false and I can not support that post in that forum.


----------



## txtmstrjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danewfie*


its really sad that so many people are making a big deal of this.

Nothing is going to come from this, so just relax.

*Also anyone that has a brain knows that creative makes the superior products.* Anyone that decides to stop selling creative products would be making a huge mistake and would cost their own business thousands.

not every company is perfect and every company has their reasons for doing what they do. I cant believe this comes as a shock to so many people.


There's the rub for me.

I've long thought that Creative's stuff isn't the best. Of course, that's purely my subjective opinion. Everyone's got a different pair of ears, and we all hear things a little differently.









But things such as driver support and hardware incompatibilities are objective facts. This is where Creative really dropped the ball.

This whole story is about Creative's corporate avarice finally being exposed; the clients are finally responding with what is the closest thing to violence. An entire segment of the market now wants to hurt the company where it hurts most; a threat to stop the flow of green into the coffers is a kick to the jewels.

And for what? For suggesting that Creative is being robbed by someone who actually helped their gimped product become better?

I guess Creative forgot that they already got their money when *the end-user bought their cards*...


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


The boycott site looked up Alexa tracking from many big sites (ours included) and they estimate that this knowledge has thusfar been seen by over 30 million people worldwide









Digg, people, Digg ftw










Excellent!


----------



## whe3ls

well i was going to buy a creative card and well and zen wont charge.... and i cant use it in vista


----------



## MrCobra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erwin_Rommel*


You people really need to relax lol, this really isn't that big of a deal, I'm pretty sure (although not 100%) that no other sound card company out there has support for vista either,


Had to register for this one. Welcome to me...

As one of those "You people" that have posted in the Creative forums, what is going on IS a big deal.

Creative intentionally crippled the drivers to disable full functionality of their cards and state that the functionality that users paid for will NOT be available until the X-Fi 2 cards come out. That is a total lie and is only trying to push people to new hardware. Nothing wrong with wanting to make money, but you don't do it at the expense of your customers. Never bite the hand that feeds you.

After reading yesterday about what was going on, I ditched my X-Fi in favor of an ASUS Xonar card. It works beautifully and even has EAX support. Creative are already moaning about that because EAX was one of the sole reasons that many people have purchased CL cards over the years.


----------



## danewfie

over the countless computers i've designed and made for people not one creative card has failed me. Not only do they sound just as great 5 years down the road but their drivers do work. Alot of the time when someone says oh the drivers screwed up my computer has something else going on with their system.

Not once have I had a problem with vista and creative, but hey nobody is perfect. Look at what nvidia did to vista.

Technology isnt perfect either, if you expect every thing on a computer to work 100% of the time then you obviously should try working in the IT field.


----------



## stumped

Look at the numbers!!!


----------



## aksthem1

Well I have just found out about this. Kinda crazy. Read description.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


















Look at the numbers!!!










It was almost 1337 a minute ago. I wish I could have gotten a screenshot of that.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *aksthem1*


Well I have just found out about this. Kinda crazy. Read description.


That's great!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrCobra*


Had to register for this one. Welcome to me...

As one of those "You people" that have posted in the Creative forums, what is going on IS a big deal.

Creative intentionally crippled the drivers to disable full functionality of their cards and state that the functionality that users paid for will NOT be available until the X-Fi 2 cards come out. That is a total lie and is only trying to push people to new hardware. Nothing wrong with wanting to make money, but you don't do it at the expense of your customers. Never bite the hand that feeds you.

After reading yesterday about what was going on, I ditched my X-Fi in favor of an ASUS Xonar card. It works beautifully and even has EAX support. Creative are already moaning about that because EAX was one of the sole reasons that many people have purchased CL cards over the years.


Welcome to the forums and thanks for the input.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aksthem1*


Well I have just found out about this. Kinda crazy. Read description.



wow!


----------



## Benny99

Time to buy a Auzentech Prelude!!!!

Pretty sad cause their drivers seem fine in Vista lol


----------



## game

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aksthem1*


Well I have just found out about this. Kinda crazy. Read description.


Even though I've already forgotten the name of that website, it's still pretty shocking that a business would stop selling Creative products this fast..


----------



## danewfie

for those that are new to business ...

look at what happened with the 680i board ... look at what they promised would be supported.

what happened? oh those cpu's will only be supported in the 780i boards.

Think of all the people that bought that board expecting to be able to upgrade to the new cpu's.

This is nothing new in the world of business. Get used to it. Many companies have reasons for not offering support on certain products. Mainly due to the fact that what they currently have wont work properly with new tech.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Benny99*


Time to buy a Auzentech Prelude!!!!

Pretty sad cause their drivers seem fine in Vista lol


No, not the Prelude. They liscence their X-fi from Creative. you've got to go elsewhere!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


It was the "epic" line I felt didn't jive with professional.


Putting on the business suit for this one are we?


----------



## Licht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


















Look at the numbers!!!










I see my name.


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danewfie*


for those that are new to business ...

look at what happened with the 680i board ... look at what they promised would be supported.

what happened? oh those cpu's will only be supported in the 780i boards.

Think of all the people that bought that board expecting to be able to upgrade to the new cpu's.

This is nothing new in the world of business. Get used to it. Many companies have reasons for not offering support on certain products. Mainly due to the fact that what they currently have wont work properly with new tech.


ok the only new cpu the 680i wont support is the new quad


----------



## Benny99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


No, not the Prelude. They liscence their X-fi from Creative. you've got to go elsewhere!

Putting on the business suit for this one are we?


OH man...


----------



## stumped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danewfie*


for those that are new to business ...

look at what happened with the 680i board ... look at what they promised would be supported.

what happened? oh those cpu's will only be supported in the 780i boards.

Think of all the people that bought that board expecting to be able to upgrade to the new cpu's.

This is nothing new in the world of business. Get used to it. Many companies have reasons for not offering support on certain products. Mainly due to the fact that what they currently have wont work properly with new tech.


but the difference is, is this was a *PHYSICAL* limitation imposed by intel. What creative is doing is software limitation, and lousy support, that really doesn't even exist (i have yet to find it)


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aksthem1*


Well I have just found out about this. Kinda crazy. Read description.












WOW


----------



## ignite

Post from the Creative forums


----------



## dralb

I am glad to see everyone on-board and making a statement. It is nice to see consumers taking a stand


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


but the difference is, is this was a *PHYSICAL* limitation imposed by intel. What creative is doing is software limitation, and lousy support, that really doesn't even exist (i have yet to find it)


Right. This is the same as if one of the OCN members created a BIOS that allowed the 680i to work flawlessly with 45nm quads only to have Nvidia come and tell him/her to knock it off.


----------



## whe3ls

i dont even have onboard audio lol


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ignite*


Post from the Creative forums



















Sorry just being honest...that's funny


----------



## stumped

Quick, wait for creative to hit rock bottom,then buy up all their stock for pennies on the dollar!


----------



## ThePope

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ignite*


Post from the Creative forums




















How exactly do people think destroying there cards is going to help. Creative are the ones laughing because they have your money....And you dont have your card anymore.. Good trade off no? lawl.


----------



## dralb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


Quick, wait for creative to hit rock bottom,then buy up all their stock for pennies on the dollar!


lol if this is a ploy to do just that









edit: destroying the card is pointless. Not buying one is the only real way to effect anything. Wrecking a good piece of hardware is just a waste.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThePope*


How exactly do people think destroying there cards is going to help. Creative are the ones laughing because they have your money....And you dont have your card anymore.. Good trade off no? lawl.


I can tell you they're not laughing because the people who DON'T own one see someone who does DESTROYING it.... meaning the product sucks so bad they don't see a better use for it than breaking it. It's symbolic. I wish people like you weren't so bloody dense.


----------



## ignite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThePope*


How exactly do people think destroying there cards is going to help. Creative are the ones laughing because they have your money....And you dont have your card anymore.. Good trade off no? lawl.


So true. It's still a good laugh. I wouldn't doubt it if it was just an old picture that someone linked for this though.

Here's a better one. Gave me a good laugh









Quote:



Don't Buy Creative Stuff

It breaks.










http://forums.creative.com/creativel...read.id=118096


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*


I can tell you they're not laughing because the people who DON'T own one see someone who does DESTROYING it.... meaning the product sucks so bad they don't see a better use for it than breaking it. It's symbolic. I wish people like you weren't so bloody dense.


You dont have to be a jackass about it, stop ruining my forum


----------



## dralb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*


I can tell you they're not laughing because the people who DON'T own one see someone who does DESTROYING it.... meaning the product sucks so bad they don't see a better use for it than breaking it. It's symbolic. I wish people like you weren't so bloody dense.



lol, thats what research is for. If I took half the things posted on a forum as truth, I would be dense.


----------



## WhiteCrane

lmao. wow. 
"Stop helping people without breaking the law."


----------



## MrCobra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Benny99*


Time to buy a Auzentech Prelude!!!!


Creative still makes the chipsets that are on there and provide the drivers as well. If you want to ditch Creative then you need to buy a card that doesn't put revenue back in the pockets of Creative.

The Xonar is a very nice and very capable card. It even supports EAX.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*


I can tell you they're not laughing because the people who DON'T own one see someone who does DESTROYING it.... meaning the product sucks so bad they don't see a better use for it than breaking it. It's symbolic. I wish people like you weren't so bloody dense.


QFT







I am using onboard now till I can buy a new card


----------



## ThePope

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*


I can tell you they're not laughing because the people who DON'T own one see someone who does DESTROYING it.... meaning the product sucks so bad they don't see a better use for it than breaking it. It's symbolic. I wish people like you weren't so bloody dense.


Why are you assaulting me on my opinion. I find it very ignorant of you to be calling names. Also, FYI, I do own a creative card, and have no intension of destroying it for some stupid movement.


----------



## Blewby

Hey R3ap3R,

Glad your post is helping getting the word out.
I posted the "Titanic" thread that you also posted here








Something really needed to be done..and after this weekend....well







its mind blowing...even this forum is rockin.

Any of you thinking of getting a Auzentech card...well it uses the same XFI chip...so...???

Thought I would join to say Thanks!


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThePope*


Why are you assaulting me on my opinion. I find it very ignorant of you to be calling names. Also, FYI, I do own a creative card, and have no intension of destroying it for some stupid movement.


You were being dense. It's objectively true.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dictionary.com*

Dense: #5 Slow to apprehend; thickheaded.


You clearly didn't understand the underlying reason for this happening, therefore you were slow to apprehend the concept of destroying the card. Therefore, you were dense. It's not attacking you, it's describing exactly what you are/were.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes*


I can tell you they're not laughing because the people who DON'T own one see someone who does DESTROYING it.... meaning the product sucks so bad they don't see a better use for it than breaking it. It's symbolic. I wish people like you weren't so bloody dense.


I wish people like you weren't such an ass to someone with a different viewpoint then your own.


----------



## Benny99

So Besides the Xonar what other sound cards are worthy


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blewby*


Hey R3ap3R,

Glad your post is helping getting the word out.
I posted the "Titanic" thread that you also posted here








Something really needed to be done..and after this weekend....well







its mind blowing...even this forum is rockin.

Any of you thinking of getting a Auzentech card...well it uses the same XFI chip...so...???

Thought I would join to say Thanks!


Welcome to OCN hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I wish people like you weren't such an ass to someone with a different viewpoint then your own.


Just calling a spade a spade my friend.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Benny99*


So Besides the Xonar what other sound cards are worthy










Auzen's non-Prelude offerings are all solid performers that have zilch to do with Creative. Also look to M-Audio, ESI, HT Claro, etc.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blewby*


Hey R3ap3R,

Glad your post is helping getting the word out.
I posted the "Titanic" thread that you also posted here








Something really needed to be done..and after this weekend....well







its mind blowing...even this forum is rockin.

Any of you thinking of getting a Auzentech card...well it uses the same XFI chip...so...???

Thought I would join to say Thanks!


Welcome to OCN! After the drama dies down, make your way over to the New Members area and intro yourself









Well written post, btw... you belong here









This forum is always rocking, 24/7









@ Mod: How many hits per day? Something like 3 Mil a week I read under Venor info.


----------



## Benny99

Alright Thanks Chipp!

Does the HT claro have vista support ?


----------



## R3ap3R

We would love to, but we don't know who he is.... apparently he reads this, so I am asking him to stop or at least use more discretion, but that's about it dude... get on with your mouth too; that doesn't fly here









Edit: This guy was also dropping f-bombs on the digg comments


----------



## Murlocke

styckx, there is no member on this forum by the name "MJC420". I am the one who submitted that digg article and its not me posting those links.. I've only posted the digg article. No idea who this guy is but there is no reason to swear every other word in your post.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


Hey Reaper, someone's made a shirt of your "Fail" poster. http://www.cafepress.com/creativesucks.248321686



LOL!! I am famous









Other pics from that thread too! LOOK:: http://www.cafepress.com/creativesucks


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *styckx* 
Yeah, they used my baby stroller fail pic.

BTW, sorry for out bursting but that guy is epically annoying. Not trying to start anything here but I'm sure you know heavily spamming stuff really discredits the site they are actually trying to promote.









We're a very professional site and just trying to get the word out, thats all. I would edit your above post before a mod sees it. That type of stuff doesnt fly here.


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Benny99* 
Alright Thanks Chipp!

Does the HT claro have vista support ?

It does, and lots of it! Their latest driver update was in late February. And unlike Creative, drivers for XP and Vista have the same features/software


----------



## zacbrain

why would creative go down? they might try to fix there drivers then, but they also make mp3's and thoese are awesome. better then the zune which is better then the ipod.









lol. although yeah creative drivers sounded horrid on vista.

also yeah. reaper. stop spamming links. lol.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *styckx* 
Yeah, they used my baby stroller fail pic.

BTW, sorry for out bursting but that guy is epically annoying. Not trying to start anything here but I'm sure you know heavily spamming stuff really discredits the site they are actually trying to promote.









That's cool... stick around dude.... most of us don't put up with spam (spam = banhammer)









Edit: @ zac: I only posted it once in our internal chat room... don't look at me for spam, I have been keeping it all inside


----------



## Benny99

Hmm HT Omega is $155 In Australia not a bad Price.

Would this be a better performer than the Auzentech X-Plosion.


----------



## MNiceGuy

If they don't go down, they will be hurting. It's going to be a lot harder for a descredited company to sell anything and I'd say Creative fits right into that category now. Not only that but Creative hasn't been doing so hot the last few years in terms of stock prices.


----------



## dralb

Does creative sell to OEM's (Dell, HP, etc.) I am curious as to how much of their business id enthusiast. I assume more than other pieces of hardware, just never thought of it before.


----------



## styckx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R3ap3R* 
That's cool... stick around dude.... most of us don't put up with spam (spam = banhammer)









Edit: @ zac: I only posted it once in our internal chat room... don't look at me for spam, I have been keeping it all inside









I probably will. I used to be into the overclocking scene. My last PC I unlocked the multipliers by dropping a u-shaped phone cord wire into my CPU socket.









31 now and just to old and entirely to lazy to do that stuff anymore


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dralb* 
Does creative sell to OEM's (Dell, HP, etc.) I am curious as to how much of their business id enthusiast. I assume more than other pieces of hardware, just never thought of it before.

I had a Dell Dimension 8400 that came with a Creative card installed.


----------



## im_not_an_artard

This is too funny, I had never tried my Audigy in Vista, stayed with XP till i had to sell my comp, looks like a lotta problems

also i know for a fact that their zen micro performs horribly with vista

my friend has twice had errors that caused him to have me come over and fix his mp3 player, took about 1hr each time, creative really messed up there, plus hes on his 3rd zen micro


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *danewfie* 
Also anyone that has a brain knows that creative makes the superior products. Anyone that decides to stop selling creative products would be making a huge mistake and would cost their own business thousands.

Actually, the point is that they DON'T make superior products, and people at this point have had enough of it. From all the creative products I've owned, I conclude that creative products are merely mediocre. Support, though, is absolutely abysmal, terrible beyond anything else.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *danewfie* 
for those that are new to business ...

look at what happened with the 680i board ... look at what they promised would be supported.

what happened? oh those cpu's will only be supported in the 780i boards.

Did it say on the 680i boxes "Future CPUs will be supported?" These creative cards say, "vista compatible," when they are not.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThePope* 
How exactly do people think destroying there cards is going to help. Creative are the ones laughing because they have your money....And you dont have your card anymore.. Good trade off no? lawl.

Yeah, it reminds me of That 70's Show episode where Kelso says, "I was gonna give you this $5, but *rip, rip*. Clever, huh?"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes* 
I can tell you they're not laughing because the people who DON'T own one see someone who does DESTROYING it.... meaning the product sucks so bad they don't see a better use for it than breaking it. It's symbolic. I wish people like you weren't so bloody dense.

Good point, but no need to be a goddamn ass about it. I mean seriously, you go off on me telling me I'm "mean to people" for using satire, yet you're out and about making personal attacks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
why would creative go down? they might try to fix there drivers then, but they also make mp3's and thoese are awesome.

I've never met anyone in real life who didn't have problems with a creative mp3 player. I've gone through 2, my cousin has gone through 2, and all of my friends who have owned one have gone through at least 1.

So:

1. Their mp3 players suck, and once people realize that, no one will buy them

2. I doubt they can do well enough in the mp3 market alone (especially considering #1)

See? Proof:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *im_not_an_artard* 
my friend has twice had errors that caused him to have me come over and fix his mp3 player, took about 1hr each time, creative really messed up there, plus hes on his 3rd zen micro

(And there are a lot more members than he and I who have reported problems with creative mp3 players. Not all that many people own creative mp3 players, so all these reports of bad products make up a good percentage of the population, unlike complaints against say iPods or Zunes who have a much greater population, so you would expect to hear some about them anyway).


----------



## styckx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
We'd love for you to stick around, but please clean up that first post. If the mods ban you for it, good luck getting a new account.









Done. New accounts would be easy though.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *styckx* 
Done. New accounts would be easy though.









you would be suprised.... dynamic IP tracking can make it difficult for all but the most determined user.


----------



## R3ap3R

No way!! Just under 10,000 views! MOD: _Please_ make sticky until such time that the thread is no longer relevant


----------



## styckx

So anyway, I'm throughly enjoying this demise of Creative, I knew something was up when my SB Live 24Bit(lol) USB wouldn't work on Vista. No CMSS, No working line in. It was a fantastic card to play music in bland left and right channels.

Old hardware is supposed to be easier to adopt as newer OS come out. Knock MS all you want but XP made HUGE strides in native hardware support as did Vista. Creative was the only hardware I've ever used with Vista that was just an utter useless failure to even try to get working correctly.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Hundred Gunner* 

I've never met anyone in real life who didn't have problems with a creative mp3 player. I've gone through 2, my cousin has gone through 2, and all of my friends who have owned one have gone through at least 1.

So:

1. Their mp3 players suck, and once people realize that, no one will buy them

2. I doubt they can do well enough in the mp3 market alone (especially considering #1)

thats just you. lol. its not like OH MY GOD The hundred gunner's doesnt like it. D:

/apple has a stranglehold on the martket and i think its bad for it. its like killing what mp3's need. also there are bunches of other mp3 players that came out with better features and etc. just saying the zen had a good osund to it. so did the zune.

even then its like... ok.. still i like cowon. zune and creative. not a fan of apples. but thats cause i like a lot of other features. i sold my zune cause i wanted a cowon. and i still do. i mean touch screen. sd card compatible(32gigs) flac and it actually supports other types of vid formats. also can use linux and java support and etc. its a wonderful mp3 audio life is 53Hours video life is 10

all for 120$ for 4 gigs. also touchscreen. but yeah i mean common who listens to anyone on here.


----------



## gill

It will stay up the top aslong as its relevant mate, no need for a sticky imo.

Anyway, what exactly happened here (didnt read the whole of this mega thread







) From what i gather some guy was making drivers to give xp features in vista because creative wouldnt. And creative made him stop for some reason regarding him 'stealing' their tech? is that the gist? fill me in pls


----------



## dralb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gill* 
It will stay up the top aslong as its relevant mate, no need for a sticky imo.

Anyway, what exactly happened here (didnt read the whole of this mega thread







) From what i gather some guy was making drivers to give xp features in vista because creative wouldnt. And creative made him stop for some reason regarding him 'stealing' their tech? is that the gist? fill me in pls









Basically. They sent him a letter as he was offering drivers support for Vista and Creative was not. Also, thet Creative was doing this intentionally (not supporting products) with the assumption that they want you to buy new products instead of offering a driver update for existing ones. This spawned a whole movement of people bashing Creative and making it widely known that they appreciated the drivers and do not appreciate the tactics Creative is using to boost sales. . It has been a long time coming as Creative was not supporting their products.


----------



## dglkn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gill* 
It will stay up the top aslong as its relevant mate, no need for a sticky imo.

Anyway, what exactly happened here (didnt read the whole of this mega thread







) From what i gather some guy was making drivers to give xp features in vista because creative wouldnt. And creative made him stop for some reason regarding him 'stealing' their tech? is that the gist? fill me in pls









yes, but the popularity of the thread was due to Newegg.com supposedly responding in the creative forums by saying they would discontinue selling their "vista-capable" products tomorrow. But the email address could've been easily faked.

There are big rebates on newegg for these cards right now, but we'll find out eventually.


----------



## gill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dralb* 
Basically. They sent him a letter as he was offering drivers support for Vista and Creative was not. Also, thet Creative was doing this intentionally (not supporting products) with the assumption that they want you to buy new products instead of offering a driver update for existing ones. This spawned a whole movement of people bashing Creative and making it widely known that they appreciated the drivers and do not appreciate the tactics Creative is using to boost sales. . It has been a long time coming as Creative was not supporting their products.

Ahhh i see cheers.

Also it seems they did a mass ip ban cause i dont think i have ever been on the creative site (let alone forums) and im banned







so i cant read the post...Its says my foul language and abuse wont be tolerated


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

I'm not one for shameless plugging, but I started a thread discussing viable alternatives to Creative in the Sound Cards/Audio sub-forum. Feel free to give me some advice and help out anyone else in my position.


----------



## Duckydude

This is ridiculous, before this, everyone liked Creative for the most part and there usually wasn't that many complaints about their drivers. As of right now, their drivers for Vista are working quite well. Just because some guy from Creative said that their drivers could not be released and fixed by someone else does not mean that you should boycott their cards, return them, break them. Creative is not the best company, but they certainly don't suck, this was simply a mistake from one of their employees. Please get over this and keep enjoying your Creative sound cards







.


----------



## gill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dglkn* 
yes, but the popularity of the thread was due to Newegg.com supposedly responding in the creative forums by saying they would discontinue selling their "vista-capable" products tomorrow. But the email address could've been easily faked.

There are big rebates on newegg for these cards right now, but we'll find out eventually.

I was referring to reaper wanting THIS thread sticked. Im pretty sure this thread can stay up top without a sticky, dont you?


----------



## normanwall

Yeah I think Creative has really taken the wrong approach to this. They should be paying him to improve their drivers.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h4rdcor3* 
Wow, i've never seen such a massive backlash against a company from so many people

Did you happen to catch the Digg HDDVD fiasco?








http://digg.com/tech_news/HD_DVD_key...digital_revolt
Sorry for going off topic


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
thats just you. lol. its not like OH MY GOD The hundred gunner's doesnt like it. D:

Did you miss the part where I showed you a specific quote of someone who said he (or his friend, rather) had gone through _three_ (3) zen micros? My cousin and one of my friends went through 2 of those, and I went through two (2) zen touches. Other friends have gone through other creative mp3 players as well.

That's just too many in my small circle of friends; something must be up with the quality.


----------



## dralb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dglkn* 
yes, but the popularity of the thread was due to Newegg.com supposedly responding in the creative forums by saying they would discontinue selling their "vista-capable" products tomorrow. But the email address could've been easily faked.

There are big rebates on newegg for these cards right now, but we'll find out eventually.

No way I believe the newegg post. If they wanted to pull them, they would. A company as large as them would never publicly denounce a harware manufacturer in a form (or at all) That is not good for business. I know I would think twice about allowing my product to be sold by a company that stoops to that. I knoe they are very good to their customers, but they would (will??) remain impartial.


----------



## Transonic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *styckx* 
Done. New accounts would be easy though.









Not as long as there's an eye in the sky.







...


----------



## R3ap3R

...bet his voicemail is stuffed come morning









He is the guy who wrote the letter that started this


----------



## Murlocke

Guys lets not share his phone number. Hes probably just doing his job and was told to post that.

If you put his phone number in your post please remove it (Theres a few in here). Its harassment and shouldnt be tolerated and is a good way to get this thread locked...


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dglkn* 
yes, but the popularity of the thread was due to Newegg.com supposedly responding in the creative forums by saying they would discontinue selling their "vista-capable" products tomorrow. But the email address could've been easily faked.

There are big rebates on newegg for these cards right now, but we'll find out eventually.


This is an epic topic regardless of Newegg or not









And some sites are not selling Creative right now, with statements that they support the boycott.


----------



## AKAeric

So it has been 2 1/2 days since the initial post that set this off. That post has been seen over 190,000 times and that thread has over 1,400 replies. That is over 53 views per minute since Friday.


----------



## Melcar

Holy crap man. The **** does roll down it seems. Most of this is amusing at the least.

All my sound/music related crap is either from Creative or Logitech. Creative cards are nowhere near the best at what they do, but they're good pieces of hardware. Their drivers do suck, however, but just like anything in the computing world, it can be fixed.

As far as I know, there is no smoking gun document out there that specifically accuses Creative of intentionally crippling their drivers. Not saying it can't happen... hell, companies do that sort of thing all the time. However, it can well be that their software engineers are just not good. Whatever the cause, no one has come out with any real proof of nearly 80% of the allegations being thrown about. So what if their cards were advertised as "Vista compatible"? Have you guys forgotten all the junk that also was "Vista compatible" and amounted to nothing more than a shiny paper weight? I did not see this level of outrage towards Intel, for example, or even towards MS for that matter. We all know that Vista "broke" many things.

All I see here is some guys getting pissed off at Creative, getting a few e-messages out, and everyone screaming for Creative's head on a platter. It's like somebody threw a snow ball at a cliff and caused an avalanche. What Daniel_K was doing was awesome, don't get me wrong. It was no different from, say, modded graphics drivers. The dude got careless (or greedy) and got burned, end of story. Creative is well within it's rights to do what it's doing. It sucks, but that's how it is. They don't want an unauthorized third party to mess with their software, fine, I see no problem with that. They sent a "nice" formal notice to Daniel_K for him to stop, and honestly, the guy got lucky that they were not *******s about it.

So, break your cards and speakers if you want; that manner of symbolism never amounted to anything anyways. All these tantrums will probably do squat to Creative... Creative was in hot water way before all this, and if they go down, it will be because of their recent financial (and legal) problems, and not this. It's just a lucky shot.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Duckydude* 
This is ridiculous, before this, everyone liked Creative for the most part and there usually wasn't that many complaints about their drivers. As of right now, their drivers for Vista are working quite well. Just because some guy from Creative said that their drivers could not be released and fixed by someone else does not mean that you should boycott their cards, return them, break them. Creative is not the best company, but they certainly don't suck, this was simply a mistake from one of their employees. Please get over this and keep enjoying your Creative sound cards







.

I agree with you somewhat. I never really heard much Creative bashing until this came up but I think that it could be because I've used integrated audio and a cheap Altec Lansing speaker setup for the last five years.

When a company can't seem to polish up drivers and then a forum user comes along and fixes things, it REALLY puts egg on the face of said company. Maybe they don't deserve the downright crucifixion they are getting but something is definitely shady here.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murlocke* 
Guys lets not share his phone number. Hes probably just doing his job and was told to post that.

If you put his phone number in your post please remove it (Theres a few in here). Its harassment and shouldnt be tolerated and is a good way to get this thread locked...


Edited, but it wasn't the guy who posted it... it was the guy who signed the letter in the OP. Also, it is publically available under contact us > investor relations.


----------



## HrnyGoat

The X-Fi in itself is a very good chipset, but Creative decided to cut corners to save costs, and also force people to buy more of their hardware. For example:

- Cards use very low quality op-amps that significantly reduce sound quality
- Capacitors are often of insufficient rating, and are generally of poor quality
- Poor front panel implementation, Creative wants to buy their front panel unit
- Front panel unit has even worse op-amps than than the card itself
- Not able to use s/pdif without buying a breakout connector, lose mic input
- Drivers

Auzentech has done a very good job with their implementation of the hardware and drivers, and the Prelude will likely be my next card. I don't really care that much that some money will go Creative, I just want the best gaming card I can get.

On top of that, their MP3 players are pretty lousy, breaking often and being much larger (and uglier) than their iPod competition. The worst thing though is how they rebranded an SB Live! card as the X-Fi Xtreme Audio, when it is in no way or shape an X-Fi card.

Man, look at all those linkbacks...


----------



## dralb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Duckydude* 
This is ridiculous, before this, everyone liked Creative for the most part and there usually wasn't that many complaints about their drivers. As of right now, their drivers for Vista are working quite well. Just because some guy from Creative said that their drivers could not be released and fixed by someone else does not mean that you should boycott their cards, return them, break them. Creative is not the best company, but they certainly don't suck, this was simply a mistake from one of their employees. Please get over this and keep enjoying your Creative sound cards







.


I agree. I lol at the whimsy of forum trolls. That is why I think it is stupid to destroy a card. It is done for attention more than anything else. All the people selling and breaking their cards are sheep. I work in a motorcycle chop and I am bombarded with forum junkies that come in an honestly think because they saw it online, then it is true. If their bike has been running fine for years and years, but all of a sudden they see that that model is probe to a handling issue or vibration at a certain RPM, then theirs is effected too. Not many people think for themselves anymore. It seems to be more important to agree and belong, lol.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AKAeric* 
So it has been 2 1/2 days since the initial post that set this off. That post has been seen over 190,000 times and that thread has over 1,400 replies. That is over 53 views per minute since Friday.











I wonder why there are no mods present? What I would pay to see the look on their faces in the morning


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dralb* 
I agree. I lol at the whimsy of forum trolls. That is why I think it is stupid to destroy a card. It is done for attention more than anything else. All the people selling and breaking their cards are sheep. I work in a motorcycle chop and I am bombarded with forum junkies that come in an honestly think because they saw it online, then it is true. If their bike has been running fine for years and years, but all of a sudden they see that that model is probe to a handling issue or vibration at a certain RPM, then theirs is effected too. *Not many people think for themselves anymore. It seems to be more important to agree and belong, lol.*

very true

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R3ap3R* 
I wonder why there are no mods present? What I would pay to see the look on their faces in the morning









lol. Roll into the office, a little groggy with a case of the Mondays...already thinking about the next weekend. Logs into moderator account and OH MY.......!?!?!?


----------



## lordikon

Holy crap! 116 viewing this article at 10:30pm MST, and about 30 links from other sites linking to this thread. Amazing, never seen anything like it.

Oh, and I'm currently proud to not own a single Creative product. Haven't since the 90's







.

EDIT: 30 ref-backs I guess, looks like many are dupes from the same threads in the other links. Still....amazing.


----------



## Benny99

awsome!!


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
Holy crap! 116 viewing this article at 10:30pm MST, and about 30 links from other sites linking to this thread. Amazing, never seen anything like it.

Oh, and I'm currently proud to not own a single Creative product. Haven't since the 90's







.


Caught a screenshot when it was @ 280 in here







Keep on not owning Creative products... you made the right choice


----------



## p-saurus

I've never been happy with my X-Fi (although some research on my part before I bought it would have helped. X-Fi + Nforce 4 is no good) but this might be enough to make me try out one of the new ASUS boards or something comparable in my next build. I own Creative sound card and a Creative MP3 player and both have suffered greatly since I moved over to Vista. Although I'm not as outraged as some over this whole fiasco, it might be enough to make me reconsider doing business with a company I'm already not especially happy with.


----------



## shajbot

I hope this makes my card worth like $500.


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HrnyGoat* 
- Not able to use s/pdif without buying a breakout connector, lose mic input
- Drivers

These I understand, but these:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HrnyGoat* 
- Cards use very low quality op-amps that significantly reduce sound quality
- Capacitors are often of insufficient rating, and are generally of poor quality
- Poor front panel implementation, Creative wants to buy their front panel unit
- Front panel unit has even worse op-amps than than the card itself

Can you provide any evidence for this?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HrnyGoat* 
The worst thing though is how they rebranded an SB Live! card as the X-Fi Xtreme Audio, when it is in no way or shape an X-Fi card.

Yeah, I always thought those two looked extremely familiar... Didn't they also rebrand it as some kind of audigy before they pretended it was an x-fi? Audigy SE or something?

So it went like this:

$30 SB Live! --> $30 SB Audigy SE --> $70 SB x-fi extreme audio?

Piss on creative.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Whether or not all these threads and posts are justified, there is no doubt that they will create a stir. I am really curious to see what happens to their stock price and also whether or not this mess could possibly get any attention from the mainstream media.


----------



## lecastor

Creative Has failed. Big Time. =\\


----------



## dglkn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy* 
Whether or not all these threads and posts are justified, there is no doubt that they will create a stir. I am really curious to see what happens to their stock price and also whether or not this mess could possibly get any attention from the mainstream media.

So let's start the "HI MOM" comments now and see if we get on TV.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy* 
Whether or not all these threads and posts are justified, there is no doubt that they will create a stir. I am really curious to see what happens to their stock price and also whether or not this mess could possibly get any attention from the mainstream media.

Imagine OCN getting talked about on fox news or something... we'd get like a million views in a day, totally kill the OCN servers. :|

It wouldn't be surprising if they said something like "Consumers are in a uproar over creative's driver support, forums around the net are raising up and signing petitions, etc, etc" I doubt they'd actually say any site names


----------



## DarkStar189

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AKAeric* 
So it has been 2 1/2 days since the initial post that set this off. That post has been seen over 190,000 times and that thread has over 1,400 replies. That is over 53 views per minute since Friday.










its funny to go to that thread, and click the refresh button and watch the views go up 2-3 every 1-2 seconds.


----------



## dglkn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murlocke* 
Imagine OCN getting talked about on fox news or something... we'd get like a million views in a day, totally kill the OCN servers. :|

It wouldn't be surprising if they said something like "Consumers are in a uproar over creative's driver support, forums around the net are raising up and signing petitions, etc, etc" I doubt they'd actually say any site names









yeah it's like the no-pants on the train day that they cover. they've never actually said that it started at ImprovEverywhere


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Hundred Gunner* 
These I understand, but these:

Can you provide any evidence for this?

Yeah, I always thought those two looked extremely familiar... Didn't they also rebrand it as some kind of audigy before they pretended it was an x-fi? Audigy SE or something?

So it went like this:

$30 SB Live! --> $30 SB Audigy SE --> $70 SB x-fi extreme audio?

Piss on creative.


yes, the oamps are of low quality
and the capacitors have a high rate of going bad on a number of cards
and the front panel connector is horrid because it doesn't connect to almost anything other then Creative's panel. Unless there is an adaptor I dont know bout.


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
yes, the oamps are of low quality
and the capacitors have a high rate of going bad on a number of cards











I'm on board with you guys - I don't like creative and I don't doubt that they cut corners and stuff. I'd just like to see an article or something backing the claim.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dglkn* 
So let's start the "HI MOM" comments now and see if we get on TV.


ROFL









G4 sent me a confirmation email that they are aware of the issue, and will "most likely" be covering this story!! I sent them like three emails over the past couple days, including one just a couple hours ago with OCN linked... one can only hope that OCN could handle a hit like that if it were to happen!

I hope it makes the "EPIC FAIL" portion of Attack of the Show, or at least makes "The Feed"....









EDIT: YouTube videos are starting to pour in!


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R3ap3R* 
Caught a screenshot when it was @ 280 in here







Keep on not owning Creative products... you made the right choice









I heard rumors that Forbes was predicting their stock dropping significantly. Does anyone have a source to corraborate this? I can't find anything doing a search for "Creative" or "Creative Labs" on Forbes.com.


----------



## noob eater4726

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R3ap3R* 
ROFL









G4 sent me a confirmation email that they will be covering this story!! I sent them like three emails over the past couple days, including one just a couple hours ago with OCN linked... one can only hope that OCN could handle a hit like that if it were to happen!

I hope it makes the "EPIC FAIL" portion of Attack of the Show, or at least makes "The Feed"....









EDIT: YouTube videos are starting to pour in!

Nice. I'll be watching Attack of the Show for this, they should have you on there!


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
I heard rumors that Forbes was predicting their stock dropping significantly. Does anyone have a source to corraborate this? I can't find anything doing a search for "Creative" or "Creative Labs" on Forbes.com.

I read something about that about 70 - 80 pages in on the OP @ Creative


----------



## reberto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Hundred Gunner* 









I'm on board with you guys - I don't like creative and I don't doubt that they cut corners and stuff. I'd just like to see an article or something backing the claim.

Refer to this thread
http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...will-void.html


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noob eater4726* 
Nice. I'll be watching Attack of the Show for this, they should have you on there!

Not happenin'... I'm just a nobody who followed the breaking story around and wasted 2 days of my life.


----------



## noob eater4726

or with a strech the LOOP portion


----------



## MrCobra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Melcar* 
As far as I know, there is no smoking gun document out there that specifically accuses Creative of intentionally crippling their drivers.

You only have to look at what's going on to realize it. The modded drivers are just that, modded. They basically remove the code that checks for H/W id and OS type.

Code:



Code:


if (hwid == XFI && OS != VISTA)
{
   AllowAllHWFunctionality();
}

Pretty crappy example, but code very much like that is strewn all over the place in the original drivers. The modded drivers have those types of *artificial* checks removed.

I don't expect Creative to support 5+ year old H/W, but they can at least support their current H/W and provide the functionality in their drivers that the cards under Vista are very capable of. The modded drivers PROVE that it does work.

Creative got caught lying to and scamming their customers to push newer H/W and that is ultimately what they have problems with.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
Refer to this thread
http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...will-void.html

But just because it can be made better does not inherently mean it's substandard to begin with. The hardware is decent, but the implementation of it with software is often terrible. Thats the issue being raised here.


----------



## Aura

Goddamn, I'm trying to sell my card and Creative decides to sacrifice themselves on a pyre.

I have a Creative Professional Series E-MU 0404. Absolutely love it.

Edit - I reach 666 posts in an epic thread. WIN


----------



## MNiceGuy

Anyone thought about this angle:

Let's say, hypothetically, that stocks plummet and Creative goes down hard. Do you think this will set a new precendent for popular hardware companies that choose to release products with poor customer/driver support?

Compared to this ordeal, comapanies in the past have gotten off easy. Think about Nvidia's 7950GX2 both in general performance and Vista support. What about the promise of 45nm quad on the 680i? Not to pick on the big N but I can't think of another example atm.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Goddamn, I'm trying to sell my card and Creative decides to sacrifice themselves on a pyre.

I have a Creative Professional Series E-MU 0404. Absolutely love it.

Edit - I reach 666 posts in an epic thread. WIN


That is win! And to think that I was happy @ 420 posts


----------



## neonlazer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


I reach 666 posts in an epic thread. WIN


Did the devil start this?









On topic, I do not really care much for creative as of now, the last driver released for my card(audigy 4 which i guess is sort of mid-range) was released 3/16/07...ouch?..i even have a older creative sound card...other than it being 5.1 ..i guess thats what it is..i looked up everywhere on there site and found it finally but all it said was that support and drivers discontinued...i was unable to even try to download them...


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*


Anyone thought about this angle:

Let's say, hypothetically, that stocks plummet and Creative goes down hard. Do you think this will set a new precendent for popular hardware companies that choose to release products with poor customer/driver support?

Compared to this ordeal, comapanies in the past have gotten off easy. Think about Nvidia's 7950GX2 both in general performance and Vista support. What about the promise of 45nm quad on the 680i? Not to pick on the big N but I can't think of another example atm.



To be honest, I have, or had, some money vested in Creative. As of open tommorow however, it will be auto-dumped. What I think is that it will hurt, but it may just (hopefully) usher in an era of open-source platforms for drivers and whatnot.... this may set the precendance for other companies to follow suit... not all companies embrace open source technology, but no company should publically decry the customer in the way that Creative did... what they did is abborhable... I am still in some kind of shock at the absolute magnitude we are talking... Hundreds of thousands of customers lost over the course of one weekend; many of whom used to be loyal Creative fans.... many more retail stores and employees who will no longer recommend, and may even decry, Creative products... yeah, Creative better be quick if they want to have a future... want to be they get bought out by another company once the dust settles (Like Yahoo, also going broke)?


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


To be honest, I have, or had, some money vested in Creative. As of open tommorow however, it will be auto-dumped. What I think is that it will hurt, but it may just (hopefully) usher in an era of open-source platforms for drivers and whatnot.... this may set the precendance for other companies to follow suit... not all companies embrace open source technology, but no company should publically decry the customer in the way that Creative did... what they did is abborhable... I am still in some kind of shock at the absolute magnitude we are talking... Hundreds of thousands of customers lost over the course of one weekend; many of whom used to be loyal Creative fans.... many more retail stores and employees who will no longer recommend, and may even decry, Creative products... yeah, Creative better be quick if they want to have a future... want to be they get bought out by another company once the dust settles (Like Yahoo, also going broke)?


The part about them getting on the OP a little doesn't mean near as much to me as the fact that the drivers were easily modded to do what Creative claimed they could not. Makes you wonder who else out there messes with software to enhance the bottom line.


----------



## lordikon

ahhh the power of the internet at it's best. All it takes is a single weekend, and one forum post to put hundreds of Creative employees in a panic when they get back to work on Monday. Put in that in your pipe and smoke it Creative.

From this point on I am guessing they will either be forced to properly support their hardware, or will be heavily **** on by the internet community, which will cost them some $$$.

EDIT: Added Creative's stock listing to my iPod Touch. Hopefully this will be interesting.


----------



## R3ap3R

We were stumbled upon! http://blacklotus90.stumbleupon.com/


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


To be honest, I have, or had, some money vested in Creative. As of open tommorow however, it will be auto-dumped. What I think is that it will hurt, but it may just (hopefully) usher in an era of open-source platforms for drivers and whatnot.... this may set the precendance for other companies to follow suit... not all companies embrace open source technology, but no company should publically decry the customer in the way that Creative did... what they did is abborhable... I am still in some kind of shock at the absolute magnitude we are talking... *Hundreds of thousands of customers lost over the course of one weekend*; many of whom used to be loyal Creative fans.... many more retail stores and employees who will no longer recommend, and may even decry, Creative products... yeah, Creative better be quick if they want to have a future... want to be they get bought out by another company once the dust settles (Like Yahoo, also going broke)?


I doubt 100,000+ customers are going to boycott Creative over this.

They have probably lost 100,000 customers since their height in 1994 though.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


To be honest, I have, or had, some money vested in Creative. As of open tommorow however, it will be auto-dumped. What I think is that it will hurt, but it may just (hopefully) usher in an era of open-source platforms for drivers and whatnot.... this may set the precendance for other companies to follow suit... not all companies embrace open source technology, but no company should publically decry the customer in the way that Creative did... what they did is abborhable... I am still in some kind of shock at the absolute magnitude we are talking... Hundreds of thousands of customers lost over the course of one weekend; many of whom used to be loyal Creative fans.... many more retail stores and employees who will no longer recommend, and may even decry, Creative products... yeah, Creative better be quick if they want to have a future... want to be they get bought out by another company once the dust settles (Like Yahoo, also going broke)?


Honestly, what I might do - now don't hate me - is to see how much lower their stock drops tomorrow and the next day. If it gets really low, I'll buy a bunch and wait a year for them to sort themselves out and cash in.


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

someone on the creative forums had a very interesting thought. Maybe they're doing this because they are about to release their own official drivers for vista. then wouldn't you all feel stupid =P


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y*


someone on the creative forums had a very interesting thought. Maybe they're doing this because they are about to release their own official drivers for vista. then wouldn't you all feel stupid =P


If they do, it'll be admitting that they were sandbagging them to force people to buy the new, costlier cards


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

reaper, please take the link out of your sig on creative, thats just as bad as liniking in your post every time. in fact, you cant tell the difference.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y*


someone on the creative forums had a very interesting thought. Maybe they're doing this because they are about to release their own official drivers for vista. then wouldn't you all feel stupid =P


I read that to.. but the thing is.. they should of said "Our fixed drivers are coming soon".

They also should of PMed the guy and not posted about him in the public like that. Very unprofessional. I'm not sure if that mod did that on his own or what, but I would be very surprised if he still has his job by the end of tomorrow if he did that on his own will.

Infact, I'm pretty sure theres going to be quite a few lay offs at creative tomorrow involving that public post.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y*


reaper, please take the link out of your sig on creative, thats just as bad as liniking in your post every time. in fact, you cant tell the difference.


Sadly, I don't see it breaking any rules.

If you have a problem with a user, please use the report function. A moderator will review it and take action if needed.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


Sadly, I don't see it breaking any rules.

If you have a problem with a user, please use the report function. A moderator will review it and take action if needed.



I removed it anyway... I can spam there the old fashioned way, lol


----------



## MNiceGuy

Exactly

Calling him out in public was a mistake.

You'd think that if the official drivers were coming then they would have announced something to put the fire out before it got to the point is has now. Also, if a FORUM user was able to reach 'Vista Ready' before Creative, that certainly doesn't make Creative look good regardless of what they do from this point forward.

Also, why weren't these things launched with offical Vista drivers in the first place? It was advertised to do so and should have right out of the box on day one of launch.


----------



## 13 3 @ 7 l 3 13 0 y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


Sadly, I don't see it breaking any rules.

If you have a problem with a user, please use the report function. A moderator will review it and take action if needed.


it doesn't have to break rules, It makes us look bad, and do you really deem me posting that enough of an issue to warrant your response? chill out, everyone here is too hell bent on being a bounty hunter.


----------



## R3ap3R

When everything is deleted, you can find everything archived @ http://creative.edited.us/


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


Here is the "official" petition.... been around all day anyway:

http://www.petitiononline.com/crtvlabs/petition.html

@ Chipp: The stocks, man, the stocks... hell of a costly April Fool's joke









Users destroying their cards, forums rampant, and no mods or admins to police it









Foul language throughout, links to the Pirate Bay and porn popping up??? No way it is a joke... *it is a riot of angry consumers*...


I doubt this is the worlds 1st, but it's the 1st internet riot I've ever seen









Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


ahhh the power of the internet at it's best. All it takes is a single weekend, and one forum post to put hundreds of Creative employees in a panic when they get back to work on Monday. Put in that in your pipe and smoke it Creative.

From this point on I am guessing they will either be forced to properly support their hardware, or will be heavily **** on by the internet community, which will cost them some $$$.

EDIT: Added Creative's stock listing to my iPod Touch. Hopefully this will be interesting.


never before has news like this probably spread so fast, lol.

I gave up on trying to catch up @ page 9!







I jsut got up an hr or two ago. this is, just... wow!

That newegg post is interesting. ahas anyone e-mailed newegg to ask about it's validity yet?

I was ready to boycott ever buying a another new creative product when i got my x-fi and upgraded to vista. till this day i still have occasional problems, but at least it works, mostly. any chance sum1 could PM me somewhere I could get some of these Daniel K drivers b4 they dissapear? Speaking of Daniel K, I'm gonna go have to ask my dad if he secretly has been making Creative sound card drivers


----------



## lordikon

LOL.

Check this out.

Look at the name under "Investor Contacts". Same guy who wrote the original "cease and desist" post in the Creative forums. Same guy who will be no doubt be getting contacted by investors about this as well. I'd hate to be him right now.

Here is that stock symbol I mentioned earlier, in case anyone wants to monitor it: CREAF. They're currently at $4.45, but the stock market isn't open today (Sunday). Lucky for them.


----------



## R3ap3R

This thread has averaged ~ 30 views per minute for six hours


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


This thread has averaged ~ 30 views per minute for six hours










1 view every 2 seconds?! HOLY CRAP!


----------



## Cait Sith Cat

That wasn't a newegg post; at least, it cannot be verified as one by anyone except Creative.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


This thread has averaged ~ 30 views per minute for six hours










And were only at 41 diggs


----------



## ModderMan

It seems that because of this kurfuffle, alot of threads concerning audio have sprung up like weeds.


----------



## R3ap3R

Creative's stock standings

Creative's quarterly data... bet they fall short this quarter


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


Refer to this thread
http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...will-void.html


I see. So basically, replacing those "crappy" components yielded better sound quality?


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murlocke*


And were only at 41 diggs











What's wrong with that picture, lol...... DIGG ppl, digg...


----------



## Krud

terrible... i gotta see if i can get a refund for my xtrememusic


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


What's wrong with that picture, lol...... DIGG ppl, digg...


getting a digg account right now, lol.


----------



## Cait Sith Cat

Registration to Digg? That's why only 43 people have done it. I regged because I'm bored, but I wouldn't if I were doing anything important.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cait Sith Cat*


Registration to Digg? That's why only 43 people have done it. I regged because I'm bored, but I wouldn't if I were doing anything important.


They really should allow digging with registration.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krud*


terrible... i gotta see if i can get a refund for my xtrememusic


Keep it!

It's not like Creative has suddenly become the anti-christ here. I've never had any issues with the drivers provided for me directly from Creative's site.

I assure you that the XtremeMusic is a very competent and quality card, and for the price you will not find anything better.


----------



## R3ap3R

Got hit over @ http://palomides.net/viewtopic.php?t=34745 as well









edit: and http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=56549


----------



## shajbot

Apparently too many preteens hit puberty at the same time, Creative company takes toll.


----------



## Krud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Keep it!

It's not like Creative has suddenly become the anti-christ here. I've never had any issues with the drivers provided for me directly from Creative's site.

I assure you that the XtremeMusic is a very competent and quality card, and for the price you will not find anything better.


i dont really want to support them, but i am torrenting dan k's driver as we speak. there are so many seeds.


----------



## ModderMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krud* 
i dont really want to support them, but i am torrenting dan k's driver as we speak. there are so many seeds.









Im not surprised how many seeds there are with all the comotion and such.


----------



## DesertRat

dugg


----------



## R3ap3R

I've had enough... I'll see how it looks in the morning, nite OCN






























OH YEAH: DIGG, DIGG, DIGG~


----------



## NuclearCrap

http://forums.creative.com/creativel...p=true#M118482

*sighs*

Somebody continue it, I'm not gonna bother with them anymore.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap* 
http://forums.creative.com/creativel...p=true#M118482

*sighs*

Whoever that guy is he needs to stop spamming an OCN link around the web..


----------



## R3ap3R

136 guests.... welcome guests... it is not that hard to register, and let us know your opinion... all are welcome


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murlocke* 
Whoever that guy is he needs to stop spamming an OCN link around the web..


Making us look like an ass is what he's doing.....


----------



## NuclearCrap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R3ap3R* 
136 guests.... welcome guests... it is not that hard to register, and let us know your opinion... all are welcome









Yeah better to discuss it here than on the Creative forums where we'll all be oppressed.


----------



## NuclearCrap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R3ap3R* 
Making us look like an ass is what he's doing.....

We should PM that idiot and tell him to stop......


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap* 
We should PM that idiot and tell him to stop......


I have.... I told him i would report to his ISP, and he logged out








Messed up part is I don't even have a way of getting his IP, lol ....


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap* 
We should PM that idiot and tell him to stop......

Agreed


----------



## highwhey

this is far from being a joke...anyways, I bought a few creative mp3's in the past, all of them have broken/died and their customer service was crap....and I thought microsoft's middle eastern cs was horrible.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *highwhey*


this is far from being a joke...anyways, I bought a few creative mp3's in the past, all of them have broken/died and their customer service was crap....and I thought microsoft's middle eastern cs was horrible.



I don't even bother calling their CS..... it is easier to throw the product away than to go through the horror...


----------



## txtmstrjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shajbot*


Apparently too many preteens hit puberty at the same time, Creative company takes toll.












KLASSIK


----------



## NuclearCrap

Certain people on Creative forums are so supportive of that immoral company.


----------



## Clox

Wow this is craziness! I've owned numerous Creative soundcards over the years and honestly they were great up until the lack of driver support for Vista although it didn't effect me. I am all for the average joe that knows how to write/tweak/enhance drivers and offer to share the wealth throughout the community which is solely CL's responsibility, yet I understand also CL's side since Daniel K (although he should be paid for his efforts!!) was asking for donations and is not entitled to any profit being that this is CL's product and does cross the line. What I find hard to believe is that CL's software team is not competent enough to do the work for themselves which I have read in other posts, I don't understand how a company this big would even think about hiring less than the best programmers. 
Anyways, Kudos to Daniel K and to the whole community of people who are sticking it out for him..... Creative should hook him up.

Not sure if it's been posted yet but heres an example of how pi$$ed people are getting (found on Dig):

*"THIS IS WHAT I DID TO MY XFI THIS MORNING [PIC]"*


----------



## NuclearCrap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clox*


Wow this is craziness! I've owned numerous Creative soundcards over the years and honestly they were great up until the lack of driver support for Vista although it didn't effect me. I am all for the average joe that knows how to write/tweak/enhance drivers and offer to share the wealth throughout the community which is solely CL's responsibility, yet I understand also CL's side since Daniel K (although he should be paid for his efforts!!) was asking for donations and is not entitled to any profit being that this is CL's product and does cross the line. What I find hard to believe is that CL's software team is not competent enough to do the work for themselves which I have read in other posts, I don't understand how a company this big would even think about hiring less than the best programmers. 
Anyways, Kudos to Daniel K and to the whole community of people who are sticking it out for him..... Creative should hook him up.

Not sure if it's been posted yet but heres an example of how pi$ people are getting (found on Dig):

*"THIS IS WHAT I DID TO MY XFI THIS MORNING [PIC]"*



Whoever did that just lost to Creative. The only way to hurt them is to boycott their products and/or ask for refunds.


----------



## lordikon

It is funny reading the posts on Creative's forums. I think there are actually users on there for "damage control". I feel for some of their employees. If this really ends up affecting Creative in a bad way I'm sure there could be an effect on some of the 'innocent' employees that had no idea that the company was intentionally shafting its customers.

I can just see a sign hanging in the office saying something like "No accidents in 57 workdays." "Whoops, better change that. In fact, sell the sign for scrap metal, we need the money."


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *highwhey*


this is far from being a joke...


I was called a moron for saying this isn't a joke


----------



## loony

This is the point where i say, Thank God I have a Crappy Crystal SoundFusion pci Sound Card with no more driver support since 2003. At least it has done the job for me and has been working like a charm since i bought it.


----------



## AKAeric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Hundred Gunner*


I was called a moron for saying this isn't a joke










There, There. It's all going to be OK.... =P

Its the internet, people will call you a moron for existing.


----------



## Clox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap*


Whoever did that just lost to Creative. The only way to hurt them is to boycott their products and/or ask for refunds.


Agreed, I would have gladly mad use of that card for them


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loony*


This is the point where i say, Thank God I have a Crappy Crystal SoundFusion pci Sound Card with no more driver support since 2003. At least it has done the job for me and has been working like a charm since i bought it.


First time I've been ok with my onboard sound.....onboard sound FTW?


----------



## txtmstrjoe

It MUST be reality, and not an elaborate and slightly premature April Fool's joke.

Wikipedia said so...


----------



## Kluit

theoraticly speaking, and it won't happen in a fast rate I think, but what if Creative would go bankrupt? What would this mean for Auzentech, they were lincensed to use the X-Fi chipset, but if Creative stops existing, does this also mean X-Fi stops existing?


----------



## txtmstrjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kluit*


theoraticly speaking, and it won't happen in a fast rate I think, but what if Creative would go bankrupt? What would this mean for Auzentech, they were lincensed to use the X-Fi chipset, but if Creative stops existing, does this also mean X-Fi stops existing?


Some of Creative's personnel would be headhunted by the other APU manufacturers, and a company would probably buy the rights to the X-Fi and all associated technologies.

The X-Fi would probably still be supported, in some way.


----------



## Cait Sith Cat

YouTube - Disturbed - Land Of Confusion


----------



## AKAeric

they wouldn't stop existing. And some other company would buy creative out to get to its patents/trademarks/copyrights.


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AKAeric*


There, There. It's all going to be OK.... =P

Its the internet, people will call you a moron for existing.


Really? The internet sounds like a scary place









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kluit*


theoraticly speaking, and it won't happen in a fast rate I think, but what if Creative would go bankrupt? What would this mean for Auzentech, they were lincensed to use the X-Fi chipset, but if Creative stops existing, does this also mean X-Fi stops existing?


Auzentech could buy it from them? I dunno, just speculating.

But is Auzentech actually the 2nd biggest next to creative?


----------



## Cait Sith Cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Hundred Gunner*


Really? The internet sounds like a scary place









Auzentech could buy it from them? I dunno, just speculating.

But is Auzentech actually the 2nd biggest next to creative?


realtek is, heh.


----------



## phospholipid

HOLY GOD I GOT IT POSTED ON THE CONSUMERIST

http://consumerist.com/373901/creati...rty-programmer

i sent an email and its posted! the consumer has THOUSANDS of viewers!


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


HOLY GOD I GOT IT POSTED ON THE CONSUMERIST

http://consumerist.com/373901/creati...rty-programmer

i sent an email and its posted! the consumer has THOUSANDS of viewers!


lol, that's awesome. It'll be interesting to see if this makes any major headlines. TV, newspaper. It is just amazing to watch this thing spread like a wildfire (reletively) over the course of a couple of days. If this thing gets even 1 minute of major TV time, the **** hath hittith the fan.

EDIT: Speaking of which, might be a good story to give a tip to your local news companies. If they get enough tips on the same story it might light a fire under their ***.


----------



## Mr. Mojo

wow...just wow

I figured I'd check in after a weekend binge of GW, and this is what I find.

I've always been a bit apathetic when it comes to Creative. I never actively boycotted them, but my last experience was enough to put me off buying an x-fi for my current rig. I bought an Audigy2 ZS from a guy here on OCN and I liked it when I was running XP. After switching to Vista, I noticed I lost alot of functionality. I posted here on OCN and was basically told to replace my POS sound card. I tried emailing Creative, and after about a week I got a reply telling me the same thing. Instead, I pulled the Audigy out and gave it away, and went back to on-board. I couldn't see paying $70+ for something I got free with my mobo. Yeah, the on-board sound is not as good, but I don't have $300 speakers either, so the difference is minimal. The on-board sound also has full functionality in Vista.

PS - I gave the Audigy to a friend. He tried installing it and found out about the reduced functionality in Vista so it's currently sitting in a drawer at his house. It's not a bad card, it's just a bad card to use with Vista, and it is entirely Creative's fault. Do they care that I'm not using a card they've already been paid for? Of course not. I'm just a guy that was too cheap to buy their flagship product. What they should be concerned about is the fact that I design and build PC's for a living. I'm not a big volume seller, I'm just a local "mom and pop" type guy, but if they burn enough of us it will begin to hurt their bottom line. I won't refuse to sell a Creative product if that is what the end-user is set on (unlike Creative I try not to anger paying customers), but I will make it a point to inform them of this situation.

Edit: just saw the post about Consumerist...I know for a fact that major news outlets do view that site on a regular basis. I've seen CNN and Fox News both directly name the Consumerist. That isn't a guarantee they'll pick up on this, but it's a start.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


lol, that's awesome. It'll be interesting to see if this makes any major headlines. TV, newspaper. It is just amazing to watch this thing spread like a wildfire (reletively) over the course of a couple of days. If this thing gets even 1 minute of major TV time, the **** hath hittith the fan.


i highly doubt any tv time, highly, but this will affect creatives sales
god i hope that post by the webmaster from newegg is real


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Wow, you guys are really tearing creative down...

I really don't like them. But this is starting to get old... Maybe it's just late lol


----------



## gymenii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Hundred Gunner*


Wow, you guys are really tearing creative down...

I really don't like them. But this is starting to get old... Maybe it's just late lol


Agreed, this has been an interesting event to watch. But you can never underestimate the impact of angry people massing in large numbers.

I wonder how many OCN users posting " I need help" threads got ignored because of this.


----------



## AKAeric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gymenii*


Agreed, this has been an interesting event to watch. But you can never underestimate the impact of angry people massing in large numbers.

I wonder how many OCN users posting " I need help" threads got ignored because of this.


I personally ignored 5.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AKAeric*


I personally ignored 5.


----------



## AKAeric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*












awesome.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


----------



## sorrowfool

Okay, so what exactly is the problem people are having with the cards? I have had my X-Fi for 3 months on Vista and never had a problem. Is it only certain versions or what?


----------



## AKAeric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sorrowfool* 
Okay, so what exactly is the problem people are having with the cards? I have had my X-Fi for 3 months on Vista and never had a problem. Is it only certain versions or what?

There are features for your card that dont work in Vista.


----------



## sorrowfool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AKAeric* 
There are features for your card that dont work in Vista.

Huh, I haven't played around with it too much, but I guess ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Swifterzor

There were over 120 people viewing this thread at the same time a few hours ago.


----------



## Benny99

I was one of them









I feel special!


----------



## [Alsharifi]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 









haha pwnage!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I like Creative hardware. There drivers are there only real downfall. There Vista support has been very subpar and I for one have been dissapointed. I actually managed to get some Creative drivers sorted for me that actually worked. It was a leaked ISO.

In anycase the fact that they are not allowing this dude to create 3rd party drivers is a silly move. Creative are only creating damage to themselves. People who want to use creative products under vista would buy them if they knew it was supported. Thus guy was doing Creative a favor and if anything should employ him rather than boot him.


----------



## KSIMP88

Bye bye Creative...

OK, I need a sound card... what do I buy? M-Audio? Turtle Beach? I'm thinking Turtle Beach.


----------



## Moynesy

Kinda see why everyone is angry, but ive had my X-fi for 2months now, and well, the Vista drivers dont have any problems, i still get sound dont I? it works nicely and sounds great.

Ye, it isnt great that they wont allow this guy to help people out and assit their own hardware but everyone seems to getting way over board lol imo.

On the Newegg front, i feel the onyl reason they moved to what they are doing, is not because they feel for the customers or that they feel Creative is wrong lol, not atoll, but they even said themselves, amount of returns they are getting of Creative products, they just couldnt be F**ked with it, if a product they see is not liked or not gonna sell well, just remove it, stop selling untill it all blows over.

Well thats how i see it and untill I feel my X-fi isnt gonna work, or my audigy in other PC works bad, then i will continue being a happy creative user. ?Just seems to me that alot of Audio enthusiasts are stuck far up their own A**es that they wont more and more from Creative.

If you dont want to use their product then thats ok but ffs dont go bad mouthing everything, creative will probably live on, it will blow over. Its not like their selling faulty hardware with no support and saying "dont care, u bought it, not our problem".

Yes they could do more but lol, dont cry.

Well thats my










If i came out harsh, its because i dont see the problem as some people make it out to be.


----------



## jinja_ninja

For those people trying to "defend" Creative:

- Two broken Zen Micros (both just a few months after warranty period)
- One broken Zen Vision (within warranty, but horrendous support)
- One Creative Zen Micro with a dodgy headphone jack
- Difficulty finding fully working 5.1 drivers for XP and Live! series card
- Limited functionality in Vista with Audigy2 ZS compared to XP (only get 5.1 support, no working equalizers and other options)

And that is just MY experience over the past few years.

Enough said.


----------



## Moynesy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jinja_ninja* 
For those people trying to "defend" Creative:

- Two broken Zen Micros (both just a few months after warranty period)
- One broken Zen Vision (within warranty, but horrendous support)
- One Creative Zen Micro with a dodgy headphone jack
- Difficulty finding fully working 5.1 drivers for XP and Live! series card
- Limited functionality in Vista with Audigy2 ZS compared to XP (only get 5.1 support, no working equalizers and other options)

And that is just MY experience over the past few years.

Enough said.

Well thats your own arguement. Ive had similar problems from other hardware manufactures, They are all the same around the world, nothing changes.

Myself, ive had Creative headphones, speakers, audio cards, and not a single hardware failure yet.
My Creative Fatality headset mic broke, only cause i threw it at the wall after an arguement with my brother, even then it with stood a good kick arounds before.

Im not "Defending" Creative as a fan, just think personally people are taking this as an opportunity to shout at a single company for not doing enough for an Operating System which is newish. (I like Vista alot btw, alot alot







)


----------



## beanbagofdoom

I have had 2 creative products so far.

1) 5:1 surround sound that came with my pc.. returned twice and still doesnt work right.

2) Creative mouse ... have to recconnect it every few start ups as windows doesnt recognise it.

not just going with the negative flow.. i have just never had any reason to mention it lol.


----------



## jinja_ninja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moynesy* 
Well thats your own arguement. Ive had similar problems from other hardware manufactures, They are all the same around the world, nothing changes.

Myself, ive had Creative headphones, speakers, audio cards, and not a single hardware failure yet.
My Creative Fatality headset mic broke, only cause i threw it at the wall after an arguement with my brother, even then it with stood a good kick arounds before.

Im not "Defending" Creative as a fan, just think personally people are taking this as an opportunity to shout at a single company for not doing enough for an Operating System which is newish. (I like Vista alot btw, alot alot







)

That is fine. I'm sure that a good amount of Creative stuff works fine. I was actually quite impressed by their MP3 players which are easy to use, energy efficient and good sound quality. Its a shame that their hardware let me down. Not only that, but I have about 3 friends who's MP3 players died, too.

Despite the fact that a great deal of Creative stuff works fine, the amount of failures have been far too high. I know other manufacturers have similar problems, but at least they provide either good support and/or improvements to their products.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Holy ****.

Creative really needs to explain something here


----------



## thenailedone

Wow... there is no way I am reading 44 pages that was posted in less than 12 hours... but I will post to one day show my grandkids I was part of the action the day Creative almost died...

_edit: lol... 76 members / 809 guests... I wonder if that's why the server seems so slow









Oh, before I forget... to all guests... fold for a cure :d_


----------



## Pegasus

im smashing my xtreme music apart now, pics soon


----------



## unknownSCL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pegasus* 
im smashing my xtreme music apart now, pics soon

















pics or it never happened.


----------



## nugget

Sorry but i find it strange that a creative moderator put a message to a specific user in the open forum.


----------



## 98uk

Fake









Common sense tells you Newegg wouldn't announce a product recall or discontinuation on a partners site. It would be slander and prevent them from any future deals.

Move along, there is nothing to see here.


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nugget* 
Sorry but i find it strange that a creative moderator put a message to a specific user in the open forum.

That message was definitely real...by putting it in an open forum, it serves as a warning to other users. I don't think they expected the response to be quite so...'violent'.


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unknownSCL* 







pics or it never happened.









Pics taken and its done, just need to find the usb cable for my phone so i can upload them


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
That message was definitely real...by putting it in an open forum, it serves as a warning to other users. I don't think they expected the response to be quite so...'violent'.

Prosser.... as in CPC Prosser...









Anyway, there would be huge legal implications if that were true. Newegg would effectively be slating Creative's products which is clearly illegal (IE. There is no proof that the products are not up to scratch).

As much as i would like it to be true, you have to think with a business mind and realise that not even the stupidest retailer would do this.


----------



## l V l

Don't hate me guys... I am too poor to buy a new card and I hate onboard, so I will be using this for a while.


----------



## jinja_ninja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l V l* 
Don't hate me guys... I am too poor to buy a new card and I hate onboard, so I will be using this for a while.









Don't you worry, I'm in the same boat


----------



## Pegasus

Sorry in advance for the bad pictures, my phone SUCKS!

Here's a before shot, you can clearly see the XFI processor is still intact, the caps are fine and the heatsink is there, you should also be able to make it pegasus+overclock.net:









Then I ran upstairs and grabbed a hammer and hit the heatsink once and it flew str8 off along with the xfi cpu, heres the cpu:








and









Here's where it should be:









And here are some shots after bashing the **** out of it:



















In conclusion FU creative.


----------



## 98uk

You could have just given it away...


----------



## unknownSCL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pegasus* 
Sorry in advance for the bad pictures, my phone SUCKS!

Here's a before shot, you can clearly see the XFI processor is still intact, the caps are fine and the heatsink is there, you should also be able to make it pegasus+overclock.net:









Then I ran upstairs and grabbed a hammer and hit the heatsink once and it flew str8 off along with the xfi cpu, heres the cpu:








and









Here's where it should be:









And here are some shots after bashing the **** out of it:



















In conclusion FU creative.

does it blend? thats the question now.


----------



## RickJS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pegasus* 
Sorry in advance for the bad pictures, my phone SUCKS!

Here's a before shot, you can clearly see the XFI processor is still intact, the caps are fine and the heatsink is there, you should also be able to make it pegasus+overclock.net:









Then I ran upstairs and grabbed a hammer and hit the heatsink once and it flew str8 off along with the xfi cpu, heres the cpu:








and









Here's where it should be:









And here are some shots after bashing the **** out of it:



















In conclusion FU creative.


Excuse me if I think you're an idiot.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RickJS* 
Excuse me if I think you're an idiot.

qft


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
Prosser.... as in CPC Prosser...









Is that bad?


----------



## unknownSCL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RickJS* 
Excuse me if I think you're an idiot.

lawl.


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RickJS* 
Excuse me if I think you're an idiot.

Excuse me if I think creative should go and die.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
You could have just given it away...









You still want it? I'm sure creative would fix it for you









Don't hate me hate creative!!!!


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pegasus* 
You still want it? I'm sure creative would fix it for you









Don't hate me hate creative!!!!









I bet you i could get them to fix it. I can work wonders with RMA requests.


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
I bet you i could get them to fix it. I can work wonders with RMA requests.

lmao, they couldn't fix it







They'd have to replace it lol, that thing is DEAD, it's in a bath of water right now


----------



## David_1337

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pegasus* 
Excuse me if I think creative should go and die.

You still want it? I'm sure creative would fix it for you









Don't hate me hate creative!!!!









There are alot of people who would have loved to have that card, but what ever floats your boat.








Get some better pictures if you can.








RMA it and say it exploded when you loaded vista SP1


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *David_1337* 
There are alot of people who would have loved to have that card, but what ever floats your boat.








Get some better pictures if you can.









I'll try... brb


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pegasus* 
lmao, they couldn't fix it







They'd have to replace it lol, that thing is DEAD, it's in a bath of water right now









Or, i could sell it as an extreme modded X-Fi (working order not guaranteed)


----------



## David_1337

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
Or, i could sell it as an extreme modded X-Fi (working order not guaranteed)

lol

Sure, that might work, sell it and blame the shipping company for the damage. xD


----------



## 98uk

Problem then is that the parcel arrives in mint condition with an X-Fi which has been abused worse than Michael Jackson's kids.

Probably not worth the effort


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
Problem then is that the parcel arrives in mint condition with an X-Fi which has been abused worse than Michael Jackson's kids.

Probably not worth the effort









*LMAO*

Pics:

































































But come on guys you gotta hate on creative here, their soundcards aren't durable at all!
1 minute with a hammer is all that was needed to DESTROY an xfi


----------



## unknownSCL

someone needs to change "system specs".


----------



## RickJS

How are you not an idiot to break a perfectly good piece of hardware? Just because you don't like what they do doesn't mean you should break it. Keeping it doesn't help them in any way so why would you do it? Some of OCN are really dumb.


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RickJS*


How are you not an idiot to break a perfectly good piece of hardware? Just because you don't like what they do doesn't mean you should break it. Keeping it doesn't help them in any way so why would you do it? Some of OCN are really dumb.


I did it for the lulz.
Stop getting so raged about something so silly, I chose to break *my* XFI, I payed for it I can do whatever the hell I want with it, if I suddenly feel disguised by the product then it's my choice if I want to smash it too pieces. 
I don't really get why you're getting so wound up









System specs updated


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RickJS*


How are you not an idiot to break a perfectly good piece of hardware? Just because you don't like what they do doesn't mean you should break it. Keeping it doesn't help them in any way so why would you do it? Some of OCN are really dumb.


Hes just retaliating by defacing his equipment that he is unhappy with! Let him do as he pleases!

However much I love what you do - Those things were worth money at some point









Nice pics tho


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pegasus*


But come on guys you gotta hate on creative here, their soundcards aren't durable at all!
1 minute with a hammer is all that was needed to DESTROY an xfi










1 minute with a hammer to your skull is all i need to destroy you.

Creative don't market them as "idiot with hammer proof" do they


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX*


Hes just retaliating by defacing his equipment that he is unhappy with! Let him do as he pleases!

However much I love what you do - Those things were worth money at some point









Nice pics tho










These cards are worthless right now lmao








Thanks for the nice post though









Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


1 minute with a hammer to your skull is all i need to destroy you.

Creative don't market them as "idiot with hammer proof" do they










Lmao!!!! Aim those death threats at creative!!!!


----------



## 98uk

Nah, i rather like them.

My X-Fi has always worked fine with their drivers. My Zen Touch still works as a portable hard disk well, and my 1gb Zen Stone (Â£20) works and looks sexy.

I have nothing against them


----------



## jinja_ninja

All these people who are destroying their Creative parts are being immature.

Please grow up.

Creative doesn't give a damn.
Other people don't give a damn.
You look silly.

If it was a 10 year old part, fair enough. But a reasonably new part, which I presume works on machines other than your own, is perfectly adequate for someone else.


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jinja_ninja*


All these people who are destroying their Creative parts are being immature.

Please grow up.

Creative doesn't give a damn.
Other people don't give a damn.
You look silly.

If it was a 10 year old part, fair enough. But a reasonably new part, which I presume works on machines other than your own, is perfectly adequate for someone else.


Please stop taking the mature position on a forum and looking silly.

No one gives a damn

Just lol and move on. Do you seriously think the next time I get the urge to smash something I'm going to remember your post and not do it?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Nah, i rather like them.


You are of a dieing breed


----------



## RickJS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jinja_ninja*


All these people who are destroying their Creative parts are being immature.

Please grow up.

Creative doesn't give a damn.
Other people don't give a damn.
You look silly.

If it was a 10 year old part, fair enough. But a reasonably new part, which I presume works on machines other than your own, is perfectly adequate for someone else.


THANK YOU!


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RickJS*


THANK YOU!


I LOVE YOU TOO!!!!!!


----------



## NuclearCrap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pegasus*


I did it for the lulz.
Stop getting so raged about something so silly, I chose to break *my* XFI, I payed for it I can do whatever the hell I want with it, if I suddenly feel disguised by the product then it's my choice if I want to smash it too pieces. 
I don't really get why you're getting so wound up









System specs updated










You must've missed my post about destroying hardwares. You're only hurting yourself, Creative is actually happy about being able to keep your money. If you really wanted to express your anger and hurt them in the process, you should've asked for refund claiming that it was false advertising, then burn the money.


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap*


You must've missed my post about destroying hardwares. You're only hurting yourself, Creative is actually happy about being able to keep your money. If you really wanted to express your anger and hurt them in the process, you should've asked for refund claiming that it was false advertising, then burn the money.


Which post? Also guys, I just wanted to smash the thing to pieces and get pics for *your enjoyment* I personally never noticed the difference between onboard and my xfi believe it or not =/
Although that is a good plan, but I would've kept the money...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

To all the guys smashing the Creative cards...Well thats silly as the hardware is not the issue. Its the drivers lol.

I understand your angry with Creative but dont waste your money.


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

This thread is funny. You guys crack me up.

Sadly, the NewEgg thing is fake: the cards are still up for sale.


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


To all the guys smashing the Creative cards...Well thats silly as the hardware is not the issue. Its the drivers lol.

I understand your angry with Creative but dont waste your money.


I bought the thing AAAAAAAGES ago, so I'm not arsed about the money, like I've said I'm not worried about me, I did this for all your enjoyment








Also I gotta admit, hitting that thing with a hammer and watching the heatsink fly off was so much fun!!!!!!


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RickJS*


Excuse me if I think you're an idiot.


...and a very bad photographer...


----------



## 98uk

Smash your HD2900Pro please.

I need entertainment.


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Smash your HD2900Pro please.

I need entertainment.


Would an x800 pro do?
No but seriously I was tempted for a split second to smash my 2900 pro.... But I love it too much unlike the xtreme music!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenailedone*


...and a very bad photographer...


lmao you try taking a picture with that horrid camera


----------



## NuclearCrap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pegasus*


Which post? Also guys, I just wanted to smash the thing to pieces and get pics for *your enjoyment* I personally never noticed the difference between onboard and my xfi believe it or not =/
Although that is a good plan, but I would've kept the money...


We hate Creative and those of us who thought about it surely don't enjoy seeing you guys giving them free money......


----------



## jinja_ninja

As the drivers are the problem and not the hardware...

Why don't you copy the drivers to CD-R and set the CD on fire?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pegasus*


Would an x800 pro do?


no....









I couldn't see that go to waste when my brother still uses an X300. I would feel guilty. If you want to smash it, resist, and post it to me :|


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap*


We hate Creative and those of us who thought about it surely don't enjoy seeing you guys giving them free money......










They had my money ages ago, and I got the card off ebay so technically they already had their money. Stop it already about the money


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


no....









I couldn't see that go to waste when my brother still uses an X300. I would feel guilty. If you want to smash it, resist, and post it to me :|


Do you live in manchester? I could give you it if you do


----------



## 98uk

Swindon/Southampton


----------



## jinja_ninja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pegasus*


Do you live in manchester? I could give you it if you do










Ah, I knew that only a Mancunian could be behind smashing up computer parts


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jinja_ninja*


Ah, I knew that only a Mancunian could be behind smashing up computer parts










hhahaha!!!!!!!! The 2900 pro is next!


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Swindon/Southampton










I dont think I could hand deliver it then..... nvm sorry


----------



## l V l

That was beyond selfish and in my opinion moronic. There are MANY people around this site that could have used that card, there was no need to destroy it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RickJS*


Excuse me if I think you're an idiot.


Agreed.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Guys chill out. It was HIS card, HE payed for it, HE can do whatever he wants with it. You calling him an idiot makes YOU look immature, not him.


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l V l*


That was beyond selfish and in my opinion moronic. There are MANY people around this site that could have used that card, there was no need to destroy it.

Agreed.


Ok.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


Guys chill out. It was HIS card, HE payed for it, HE can do whatever he wants with it. You calling him an idiot makes YOU look immature, not him.


qft!! Seems like on this forum your not allowed to have a bit of fun with something you bought =/


----------



## Moynesy

Well i took a trip onto the Creative forums and it just seems personall embarressing, that alot of links of "FAIL" and "F**king" this into these great forums and this thread.

http://forums.creative.com/creativel...thread.id=7212

This is totally blown overboard and all i can do is laugh at people demanding this and that, and this should FAIL and you should refund etc.

I mean ffs, every company in world is doing it, Hmm, Intel/Nvidia with over pricing products, product after product of same crap, false advertising, even bloody furniture shops do it.

This will all blow over in a few weeks and only be the original grumpy idiots left complaining, shops wont stop sales nor will i stop buying their products and this is same for many people. Personal opinion matters, dont go throwing it at others. IF you dont wanan buy, then by all means DONT buy their products, thats fine just dont through false information around the place. This is as annoying as Xbox V Playstation threads.


----------



## jinja_ninja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pegasus*


Ok.

qft!! Seems like on this forum your not allowed to have a bit of fun with something you bought =/


You're lucky because of Pegasus Fanbois.


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jinja_ninja*


You're lucky because of Pegasus Fanbois.


haha I know..... but they have a point lol


----------



## 98uk

Buy an Asus Xonar. That's probably the best remedy


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Buy an Asus Xonar. That's probably the best remedy


lmao I'm actually curious as to how much they cost, supposedly they don't really do eax 5.0 though? Well according to creative.... is it true?

Edit: Ouch Â£100... can it do eax 5.0 then or are creative actually telling the truth?


----------



## jinja_ninja

I remember having a Terratec soundcard in my age-old P166 system in 1997.


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jinja_ninja*


I remember having a Terratec soundcard in my age-old P166 system in 1997.


I bet it beat the creative card of 1997!


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pegasus*


lmao I'm actually curious as to how much they cost, supposedly they don't really do eax 5.0 though? Well according to creative.... is it true?

Edit: Ouch Â£100... can it do eax 5.0 then or are creative actually telling the truth?


They convert the EAX code on the fly and process it using their own engine. So, in effect, yes they do support EAX5, but it's not technically processing EAX code, but instead, converted output.

I believe it's pretty much what Creative Alchemy does.


----------



## NuclearCrap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pegasus*


Ok.

qft!! Seems like on this forum your not allowed to have a bit of fun with something you bought =/


But you're still a bad photographer.


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


They convert the EAX code on the fly and process it using their own engine. So, in effect, yes they do support EAX5, but it's not technically processing EAX code, but instead, converted output.

I believe it's pretty much what Creative Alchemy does.


So in essense... creative are also saying that creative alchemy doesn't support EAX5 and that creative themselves are misleading customers too?








Wow this gets better and better lmao!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap*


But you're still a bad photographer.










Grrr.... QFT.... lawl


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pegasus*


So in essense... creative are also saying that creative alchemy doesn't support EAX5 and that creative themselves are misleading customers too?


Well, it doesn't technically support EAX5 because it can't use the code. So, instead it has to convert it into something it can understand.

So it doesn't use EAX5 code, but can emulate everything that EAX5 does.


----------



## onlycodered

Wow. This story was on the front page of digg this morning. Great job guys!


----------



## firemaker

You just got popular on digg, watch this!


----------



## 98uk

I'm surprised Newegg and Creative haven't gone out to dispel the rumours yet.


----------



## Pegasus

We're about to die.... 580 guests

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Well, it doesn't technically support EAX5 because it can't use the code. So, instead it has to convert it into something it can understand.

So it doesn't use EAX5 code, but can emulate everything that EAX5 does.


Ah I get you, thanks for the info.... hmm Â£100 though is a bit steep though, think I'll stick with onboard









Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


I'm surprised Newegg and Creative haven't gone out to dispel the rumours yet.


I agree, I mean if that post wasn't from newegg it'll be awhile before they hear about it!


----------



## NuclearCrap

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creativ...ology#Products

Quote:



Products

Creative is most well-known for:

* Sound cards such as the famous Sound Blaster for the PC.
* Gaming sound systems
* CD-ROM and DVD players and controller cards
* Graphics cards
* Web cameras
* Digital audio players and portable media players under the ZEN and MuVo brands.
* Prodikeys, a computer keyboard-musical keyboard combination
* Optical Mice and Keyboards

*Note: All products listed above have issues with Windows Vista in order to market for new products.*


LOL.


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creativ...ology#Products

LOL.


Wow LMAO!!!
Awww they took it out


----------



## NuclearCrap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pegasus*


Wow LMAO!!!
Awww they took it out










What the hell, let's edit that page to hell.


----------



## jinja_ninja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creativ...ology#Products

LOL.


Hahahaha awesome


----------



## Rolandooo

This is madness :O still growing! Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 1245 (18 members and 1227 guests)


----------



## NuclearCrap

Quote:



Daniel_K Incident

In late March of 2008, Creative experienced a massive public relations backlash in response to a post by the Vice President of Corporate Communications, Phil O'Shaughnessy. In a message posted to the Creative public discussion forums, O'Shaughnessy threatened user Daniel_K for his role in the distribution of modified drivers for Creative hardware. Daniel_K, a well-known member of the Creative community, modified official drivers in order to allow compatibility on Windows Vista. O'Shaughnessy took particular issue with the fact that the modified drivers "run on other products for which they are not intended" as well as the fact that Daniel_K was soliciting donations from users in return for his time spent working on them. In addition to demanding that Daniel_K respect Creative's "legal rights in this matter", they also terminated all forum threads regarding Daniel's modified drivers. The action was seen by many as an heavy-handed approach to a user who was making Creative's products operate as advertised. *In addition, some users have smashed up their Creative hardwares in response to the incident.*[4]


*cough*


----------



## thydevil

Creative already lost a customer(me) on January 1st 2008, when my Zen V Plus crapped out, and(to further piss me off) on the first day when I had my $50 Creative headphones(a gift), I put them on my head and my head broke them, but they still work.


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap*


*cough*


----------



## jinja_ninja

I couldn't resist editing this page









Quote:



*Creative Fail Limited* (SGX: C76) is a listed manufacturer of* inferior* computer multimedia products based in Singapore


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creative_Technology

Ah I'm so bad.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Look at us go! A new record!


----------



## 53977

I love Creative!

I love my Vision: M which works in Vista.

People have issues. Creative don't suck it's the driver coders.


----------



## d31337

WOW. This is a lot of ruckus over nothing. The Vista drivers/software has ALWAYS worked just fine for me. I can't see any evidence of breaching the EULA but if he did, I hope Creative whoops his a55.

The internet is turning into a season of The Days of Our Lives. Everyone is waiting for the next big drama bandwagon even if they dont pertain to the subject at all.

Everyone jumped on this guys bandwagon and made a big stink. There wasnt a "problem" of this magnitude until Daniel came along and now everyone wants their 15 minutes of fame.

If he is right and hasnt breached the EULA then more power to him. If he is in the wrong...well, dont drop the soap


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d31337*


WOW. This is a lot of ruckus over nothing. The Vista drivers/software has ALWAYS worked just fine for me. I can't see any evidence of breaching the EULA but if he did, I hope Creative whoops his a55.

The internet is turning into a season of The Days of Our Lives. Everyone is waiting for the next big drama bandwagon even if they dont pertain to the subject at all.

Everyone jumped on this guys bandwagon and made a big stink. There wasnt a "problem" of this magnitude until Daniel came along and now everyone wants their 15 minutes of fame.

If he is right and hasnt breached the EULA then more power to him. If he is in the wrong...well, dont drop the soap










I'll drop the soap down ur throat so you choke to death


----------



## 53977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d31337*


WOW. This is a lot of ruckus over nothing. The Vista drivers/software has ALWAYS worked just fine for me. I can't see any evidence of breaching the EULA but if he did, I hope Creative whoops his a55.

The internet is turning into a season of The Days of Our Lives. Everyone is waiting for the next big drama bandwagon even if they dont pertain to the subject at all.

Everyone jumped on this guys bandwagon and made a big stink. There wasnt a "problem" of this magnitude until Daniel came along and now everyone wants their 15 minutes of fame.

If he is right and hasnt breached the EULA then more power to him. If he is in the wrong...well, dont drop the soap










Daniel_K should burn in hell for stealing other people's work and trying to get money. He has conned people who donate to him.


----------



## NuclearCrap

The story made it to the front page of The Consumerist!

http://consumerist.com/

http://consumerist.com/373901/creati...rty-programmer


----------



## Pegasus

Someone edited wiki:

Quote:



Creative began as a computer repair shop, where instead of repairing products they installed buggy drivers instead Sim developed an add-on memory board for the Apple II computer. Later, they started creating customized PCs adapted for the Chinese language. A **** language for **** parts. A part of this design included enhanced audio capabilities, so that the device could produce speech and melodies. The success of this audio interface led to the development of a stand-alone sound card. The start of the failure known as creative.


----------



## d31337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pegasus*


I'll drop the soap down ur throat so you choke to death


Thats really mature,







atleats all these Ethugs riding Dan K's coat tails are 15 and dont amount to anything but drama queens....yeah, I am talking to you Pegasus.

Learn how to properly maintain a computer and you wouldnt have problems.


----------



## justarealguy

Jeeeeeeeeez

We were dugg. Seriously, CRAP.

OCN is gonna be down really soon.


----------



## thydevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolf_08*


I love Creative!

I love my Vision: M which works in Vista.

People have issues. Creative don't suck it's the driver coders.


I love Creative!

I love my Zen V Plus which doesn't work at all anymore.

People *DON'T* have issues. Creative sucks *and* the driver coders.

I can't seem to install Creative's own applications (the tool that 'fixes' crashed players - they crash like every 3rd time I turn them on), and I can't install the drivers and importing apps in Vista, so that I can convert videos for my Zen V Plus, I could just copy files into it.


----------



## NuclearCrap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


Jeeeeeeeeez

We were dugg. Seriously, CRAP.

OCN is gonna be down really soon.


Thought admin got the quads ready for this? Bring it on!


----------



## d31337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolf_08*


Daniel_K should burn in hell for stealing other people's work and trying to get money. He has conned people who donate to him.


Thank you for saying that.

Yeah, Ill bet if Falcon NW figured out I was building computers with their cases, slapping an a Falcon NW badge on the front, and using their software all while making a profit, they would be a little pi553d.


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d31337*


Thats really mature,







atleats all these Ethugs riding Dan K's coat tails are 15 and dont amount to anything but drama queens....yeah, I am talking to you Pegasus.

Learn how to properly maintain a computer and you wouldnt have problems.


lmao, its posts like this which I make all this worthwhile!!!
It was a joke


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap*


Thought admin got the quads ready for this? Bring it on!


It worked man!!! Absolutely 0 slowdowns and there were 2500 people on!!! well played overclock.net


----------



## d31337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pegasus*


lmao, its posts like this which I make all this worthwhile!!!
*It was a joke :*)


HAHA. Sorry man. The overtone of "joke" wasnt there


----------



## Jimmy2Shoe

It took me some time to find, but Creatives stock symbol is CREAF on the Singapore Stock Exchange:

http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=CREAF.PK


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jimmy2Shoe*


It took me some time to find, but Creatives stock symbol is CREAF on the Singapore Stock Exchange:

http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=CREAF.PK


That's their NASDAQ symbol, they trade under Creative 50 here: 
http://esite.sgx.com/live/st/STStock...=Creative%2050


----------



## NuclearCrap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


Look at us go! A new record!










You spin me right round, baby right round
Like a record, baby right round round round


----------



## 53977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thydevil*


I love Creative!

I love my Zen V Plus which doesn't work at all anymore.

People *DON'T* have issues. Creative sucks *and* the driver coders.

I can't seem to install Creative's own applications (the tool that 'fixes' crashed players - they crash like every 3rd time I turn them on), and I can't install the drivers and importing apps in Vista, so that I can convert videos for my Zen V Plus, I could just copy files into it.



Mmm..what applications?

I can run:
Creative video convertor
Creative Zencast Organizer
ZEN Vision M Series Media Explorer
Sync Manager

I am also running the American versions even if I am in Australia


----------



## d31337

I tell you what. *Lets go attack the real problem - LINKSYS!!!! They dont even have a x64 driver for Vista for ANY of their products.*
Thats the real problematic company right now, not Creative. Atleast I get a new driver from Creative every couple weeks


----------



## edeekeos

Creative FTmutha-f'in win!!!! screw dan_k and all his followers.

i have NEVER ONCE had a driver issure with my x-fi NEVER i use Vista Ultimate x64, everything works perfectly.

its stupid idiots that don't know how to maintain their computer, that have all the problems.

ya, i said it, 'wanna fight about it.


----------



## mhsbrian

Wow....

This has gotten crazy!!!!


----------



## thydevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolf_08*


Mmm..what applications?

I can run:
Creative video convertor
Creative Zencast Organizer
ZEN Vision M Series Media Explorer
Sync Manager

I am also running the American versions even if I am in Australia


Can't run any of those. Just copying files using Vista explorer.


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:



many users have pledged to boycott all creative products and some have even smashed up their Creative hardwares in response to the incident.[4] Infact this very page has been defaced many times, this is a troubling matter for the great wiki admins.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creative_Technology

TBH THIS IMAGE SUMS UP THIS WHOLE SITUATION ROFL:


----------



## mhsbrian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pegasus*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creative_Technology

TBH THIS IMAGE SUMS UP THIS WHOLE SITUATION ROFL:










ROFLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## NuclearCrap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *edeekeos*


Creative FTmutha-f'in win!!!! screw dan_k and all his followers.

i have NEVER ONCE had a driver issure with my x-fi NEVER i use Vista Ultimate x64, everything works perfectly.

its stupid idiots that don't know how to maintain their computer, that have all the problems.

ya, i said it, 'wanna fight about it.


Start thinking outside the box.

I never have problems myself, but I'm not liking their business practices at all. Think about it, they pretty much have monopoly in the sound card market. Their cards are getting more and more expensive, and support is getting worse and worse. We could've keep this quiet with the modded drivers, but they had to stand out to clarify their position in this monopoly.

Sooner or later you'll be affected when they exacerbate these practices.


----------



## 53977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thydevil*


Can't run any of those. Just copying files using Vista explorer.


Mmm...32 bit or 64 bit of Vista?


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap*


Start thinking outside the box.

I never have problems myself, but I'm not liking their business practices at all. Think about it, they pretty much have monopoly in the sound card market. Their cards are getting more and more expensive, and support is getting worse and worse. We could've keep this quiet with the modded drivers, but they had to stand out to clarify their position in this monopoly.

Sooner or later you'll be affected when they exacerbate these practices.


Good past man, totally agree, my X FI also agrees with you








I mean creative got too big for their boots tbh, they had this coming, it's just hillarious that they started this madness!!!


----------



## 53977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap*


Start thinking outside the box.

I never have problems myself, but I'm not liking their business practices at all. Think about it, they pretty much have monopoly in the sound card market. Their cards are getting more and more expensive, and support is getting worse and worse. We could've keep this quiet with the modded drivers, but they had to stand out to clarify their position in this monopoly.

Sooner or later you'll be affected when they exacerbate these practices.


Doesn't that sound like something I know?

Oh..no nvm.


----------



## stumped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *edeekeos*


Creative FTmutha-f'in win!!!! screw dan_k and all his followers.

i have NEVER ONCE had a driver issure with my x-fi NEVER i use Vista Ultimate x64, everything works perfectly.

its stupid idiots that don't know how to maintain their computer, that have all the problems.

ya, i said it, 'wanna fight about it.


Ok, that is not even true. You just *happen* to be an exception. But many here (who *ACTUALLY*) know what they are doing, can't even get the features they paid for to even remotely work correctly. Dan_K was doing a service, and Creative was even supporting him, untill he put Creative to shame, and then they want him to stop. So i think we all are entitled to our opinions,but if the same opinions appears numerous times throughout the internet, there is a problem. And for some _unknown_ reason, nothing is being done about it.


----------



## d31337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pegasus*


Good past man, totally agree, my X FI also agrees with you











It was a good post except for the "more expensive" part.

I paid 150 for my Sound Blaster Live! 24 bit about 6 or 7 years ago and almost 200 for the Audigy 2 Zs Gamer about 4 years ago.

My X-Fi Xtreme Gamer was only 80. All three were purchased about 3 months after release and all are the gamer edition.

Well, I guess getting driver updates every other week just isnt enough for some people


----------



## thydevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolf_08*


Mmm...32 bit or 64 bit of Vista?


64 bits. 64 bit Vista doesn't even let me use NORMAL Latvian keyboard!!


----------



## GANDALFtheGREY

The wikipedia page now has a section about "The daniel_k Incident", that's amazing!


----------



## edeekeos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pegasus*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creative_Technology

TBH THIS IMAGE SUMS UP THIS WHOLE SITUATION ROFL:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3208/...9eaeba.jpg?v=0


HAHA, funny sig. my co-workers and i laugh at you. smash a $90 sound card, ROFL. Please, i beg you.. PLEEEEASE do not breed. the world has enough morons already.


----------



## d31337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


Ok, that is not even true. You just *happen* to be an exception. *But many here (who ACTUALLY) know what they are doing, can't even get the features they paid for to even remotely work correctly.* Dan_K was doing a service, and Creative was even supporting him, untill he put Creative to shame, and then they want him to stop. So i think we all are entitled to our opinions,but if the same opinions appears numerous times throughout the internet, there is a problem. And for some _unknown_ reason, nothing is being done about it.


Well there must be more *exceptions* than noobs because I have yet to have a single problem.









Oh yeah, to the bolded part. They obviously dont know what they are doing. That is an indication of improper workings of their cards. Stop defending those who know not how to run a computer.


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *edeekeos*


HAHA, funny sig. my co-workers and i laugh at you. smash a $90 sound card, ROFL. Please, i beg you.. PLEEEEASE do not breed. the world has enough morons already.


LMAO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d31337*


It was a good post except for the "more expensive" part.

I paid 150 for my Sound Blaster Live! 24 bit about 6 or 7 years ago and almost 200 for the Audigy 2 Zs Gamer about 4 years ago.

My X-Fi Xtreme Gamer was only 80. All three were purchased about 3 months after release and all are the gamer edition.

Well, I guess getting driver updates every other week just isnt enough for some people










Creative could raise the prices at any second and there's nothing anyone could do, instead of doing that though they're making low prices and not supporting their customers at all, yes prices have gone down but you are getting **** all support, and drivers which don't work, also by the time their next product comes out, that cheap soundcard you got won't even be supported anymore. Creative are dicks man, you can't deny it.


----------



## 53977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thydevil*


64 bits. 64 bit Vista doesn't even let me use NORMAL Latvian keyboard!!


Have you tried on a 32bit? I heard that they will only allow signed drivers in 64bit.


----------



## 98uk

Key Stats & RatiosQuarterly

(Dec '07) , Annual (2007) , Annual(TTM)

*Net Profit Margin* , 2.91% , 2.99% , -4.81%
*Operating Margin* , 2.68% , -6.68% , -20.87%
*EBITD Margin* - ,-4.85% , -
*Return on Average Assets , 4.33% , 3.52% , -4.34%
Return on Average Equity* , 7.79% , 7.03% , -8.23%


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap*


Thought admin got the quads ready for this? Bring it on!


Yeah, true lol.

LET THEM QUADS DO THE WORK.

GOGOGO MULTI CORE PROCESSING!!!


----------



## GANDALFtheGREY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pegasus*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creative_Technology

TBH THIS IMAGE SUMS UP THIS WHOLE SITUATION ROFL:










wow, you just posted a motivational poster from /b/, do you feel proud? this isn't 4chan dude, if you want to post irrelevant and slightly funny pictures instead of using words to make a point then go back to your interesting little image board.

but on a lighter note and one thats more to the point of this thread, can anybody tell me if i'm missing out on any features using an X-Fi extreme audio in Vista?


----------



## thydevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolf_08*


Have you tried on a 32bit? I heard that they will only allow signed drivers in 64bit.


Yeah, I tried 32-bit before 64. Didn't work either.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALFtheGREY*


wow, you just posted a motivational poster from /b/, do you feel proud? this isn't 4chan dude, if you want to post irrelevant and slightly funny pictures instead of using words to make a point then go back to your interesting little image board.


Sorry, I agree with you...to a degree.

I was just caught laughing in my morality class rofl...

"WHAT IS SO FUNNY? WOULD YOU LIKE TO SHARE IT WITH THE CLASS?"


----------



## GANDALFtheGREY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


Sorry, I agree with you...to a degree.

I was just caught laughing in my morality class rofl...

"WHAT IS SO FUNNY? WOULD YOU LIKE TO SHARE IT WITH THE CLASS?"


lol, definitely hate when that happens


----------



## d31337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pegasus*


LMAO

Creative could raise the prices at any second and there's nothing anyone could do, instead of doing that though they're making low prices and not supporting their customers at all, yes prices have gone down but you are getting **** all support, and drivers which don't work, also by the time their next product comes out, that cheap soundcard you got won't even be supported anymore. Creative are dicks man, you can't deny it.



There is plenty you could do instead of ***** and ride coattails. You could buy a Xonar from Asus and emulate EAX, or you could use *ting-y* onboard sound. Either way, your not getting the best sound quality, but going with the latter, atleast your not e-thuggin when it isnt necessary.

I find it funny that all of these "1337 h4x0rz" are having all this difficulty when I along with many others, have yet to have a single problem.

Maybe we just need to do some educating on how to update your drivers







because god knows, they have came out with a new driver about every 2 weeks. This I know because I am 1337 and I know how to do the "complicated" driver update


----------



## NuclearCrap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d31337*


There is plenty you could do instead of ***** and ride coattails. You could buy a Xonar from Asus and emulate EAX, or you could use *ting-y* onboard sound. Either way, your not getting the best sound quality, but going with the latter, atleast your not e-thuggin when it isnt necessary.

I find it funny that all of these "1337 h4x0rz" are having all this difficulty when I along with many others, have yet to have a single problem.

Maybe we just need to do some educating on how to update your drivers







because god knows, they have came out with a new driver about every 2 weeks. This I know because I am 1337 and I know how to do the "complicated" driver update

















Please refer to post #540.


----------



## d31337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALFtheGREY*


wow, you just posted a motivational poster from /b/, do you feel proud? this isn't 4chan dude, if you want to post irrelevant and slightly funny pictures instead of using words to make a point then go back to your interesting little image board.

but on a lighter note and one thats more to the point of this thread, can anybody tell me if i'm missing out on any features using an X-Fi extreme audio in Vista?


Nope. My 5.1 works just fine and all the features and functionality are there.

The ones having issues never figured out how to do the update every couple weeks.

Thats why they are pi55ed...they just found out about that feature


----------



## 53977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thydevil*


Yeah, I tried 32-bit before 64. Didn't work either.


Have you tried inserting your cd when it want to install the drivers? Not download it from Creative?

As I am just using my drivers from the Cd.


----------



## GANDALFtheGREY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d31337*


Nope. My 5.1 works just fine and all the features and functionality are there.

The ones having issues never figured out how to do the update every couple weeks.

Thats why they are pi55ed...they just found out about that feature










i don't really get it. yeah my 5.1 works but they said something about DD and DTS not working or something like that. I dunno, i know for what I use it for I get great sound, and i downloaded the daniel_k drivers but have yet to install them. just want to know if its worth it and if i will gain anything from them.


----------



## Kluit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d31337*


There is plenty you could do instead of ***** and ride coattails. You could buy a Xonar from Asus and emulate EAX, or you could use *ting-y* onboard sound. Either way, your not getting the best sound quality, but going with the latter, atleast your not e-thuggin when it isnt necessary.


Could you elaborate on what quality? If you listen to music, the Xonar definately has better sound quality then the Creative ones. For games the X-Fi chipset seems best because of the EAX etc, etc, but Auzentech has higher quality then that, and if you don't care to much for the sound in games, Creative is somewhere along the bottom of my list.


----------



## d31337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kluit*


Could you elaborate on what quality? If you listen to music, the Xonar definately has better sound quality then the Creative ones. For games the X-Fi chipset seems best because of the EAX etc, etc, but Auzentech has higher quality then that, and if you don't care to much for the sound in games, Creative is somewhere along the bottom of my list.


Alright. Well, you are somewhat right. The Xonar is SLIGHTLY better with music while crappy with games and the Auzentech is SLIGHTLY better all the way around.

Ill take the XFi Gamer for 80 bucks over those two at 200+ any day. But I guess some dont like to save money on the same stuff....


----------



## dougm0

I havent read all 57 pages... but maybe Creative is already hurting and that is why they are cracking down? This is from their investor relations page, they are in the process of selling their headquarters.

Creative Signs MOU for the Proposed Sale and Leaseback of its Headquarters Building - Creative Resource for S$250 Million

SINGAPORE - March 24, 2008 - Creative Technology Ltd., a worldwide leader in digital entertainment products, today announced that the Company has signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) with a buyer for the proposed sale and leaseback of the Creative Resource building, which houses the corporate headquarters of the Company and its subsidiaries in Singapore.

The sale price for this proposed transaction is S$250 million (US$180 million), with a leaseback of the whole building for a period of five years with an option for additional periods of three and two years.

The proposed sale and leaseback transaction is conditional upon and subject to certain conditions, including but not limited to, satisfactory completion of legal and building due diligence by the purchaser, the Company's shareholders' approval of the transaction, and applicable regulatory approvals.

The proposed sale of the property constitutes a major transaction under Rule 1006 of the Singapore Exchange Securities Trading Limited Listing Manual and accordingly is subject to shareholders' approval at an Extraordinary General Meeting of the Company (EGM) to be convened at a later date. A circular to the Company's shareholders, together with notice of the EGM, will be dispatched to shareholders in due course. The circular will contain more details of the proposed transaction.

The proposed transaction is expected to be completed by the end of June 2008.

Creative expects to make a gain on sale of the property of about S$200 million (US$144 million) from this transaction. In accordance with US GAAP, this amount will be treated as a deferred gain and will be amortised and recognised in the Company's Income Statements over the lease term of five years.


----------



## 98uk

I wonder if either Creative or Newegg will try and trace the rumour starter?


----------



## Kluit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d31337*


Alright. Well, you are somewhat right. The Xonar is SLIGHTLY better with music while crappy with games and the Auzentech is SLIGHTLY better all the way around.

Ill take the XFi Gamer for 80 bucks over those two at 200+ any day. But I guess some dont like to save money on the same stuff....










Unmodded the mentioned cards aren't slightly better, but there's a pretty big gap between them. Especially if you have a sound system behind it which can do something with it. I've tested many cards, and on a good system, the creative cards are quite simply far behind.


----------



## 53977

Well if Creative goes then. AMD is next. Aww crap now it looks like this is the end of computer era.


----------



## thydevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolf_08*


Have you tried inserting your cd when it want to install the drivers? Not download it from Creative?

As I am just using my drivers from the Cd.


I was using the drivers from the CD...


----------



## Dueling Banjo's

might have something to do with the study they did where they took a group of self-proclaimed "audiophiles" and put them to their own senses test. none could tell the difference between monster gold cables and regular coat hangers used for media. hilarious


----------



## d31337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kluit*


Unmodded the mentioned cards aren't slightly better, but there's a pretty big gap between them. Especially if you have a sound system behind it which can do something with it. I've tested many cards, and on a good system, the creative cards are quite simply far behind.


Well from testing some myself and MANY, MANY reviews out there you are a first to say that the Xonar is better than Creative. He11, the Xonar cannot even do EAX 3-5, they have to emulate it which causes fps loss in games. And as for Auzentech, it IS an X-FI chip so how can you make that comparison. Not to mention both are 200+ plus dollars and I can pick up the X-Fi for 80.

Nice way to put yourself out there and say the opposite of nearly every reviewer and tester on the market


----------



## Soundzilla

Microsoft rips out direct hardware driver support in Vista.

Some guy on the Internet uses Creative's IP to work around it and in the process distributes Creative's IP.

Creative warns user that the IP is theirs.

Outrage ensues.

What am I missing here? From what I can tell, someone distributed IP without the right to do so. It doesn't matter how honorable his intent was. I don't get it. What's to be outrage about?


----------



## Dueling Banjo's

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolf_08*


Well if Creative goes then. AMD is next. Aww crap now it looks like this is the end of computer era.


now u know THAT will get so many fanboy rants. waa wwaaaaa wwaaaaaa AMD is the best, just not right now, waa waaa.


----------



## edeekeos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d31337*


Well from testing some myself and MANY, MANY reviews out there you are a first to say that the Xonar is better than Creative. He11, the Xonar cannot even do EAX 3-5, they have to emulate it which causes fps loss in games. And as for Auzentech, it IS an X-FI chip so how can you make that comparison. Not to mention both are 200+ plus dollars and I can pick up the X-Fi for 80.

Nice way to put yourself out there and say the opposite of nearly every reviewer and tester on the market










QFT


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creativ...ology#Products

LOL.



Does that mean that they intentionally made the drivers crap in order to get people to buy newer cards with 'real" Vista drivers?? If so thats some shady stuff


----------



## d31337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Soundzilla*


Microsoft rips out direct hardware driver support in Vista.

Some guy on the Internet uses Creative's IP to work around it and in the process distributes Creative's IP.

Creative warns user that the IP is theirs.

Outrage ensues.

What am I missing here? From what I can tell, someone distributed IP without the right to do so. It doesn't matter how honorable his intent was. I don't get it. What's to be outrage about?


You nailed it right on the head.

Its a lot of people who dont know how to update their drivers that want their 15 min of fame. I find it funny that these "problems" didnt arise until this guy, who probably breached the EULA by using the source code that hasnt been released, raised a stink and charged people for altering Creatives own drivers.

Everyone these days is looking for someone to point the blame. The problem with pointing out someone is that you have 3 fingers pointing back at yourself

Once again, if people are unhappy with say VoodooPC support, and I start building computers in my basement and slap a VoodooPC sticker on it because "I was unhappy with my support" I think Voodoo is going to be a little more than ticked, and I have no right to do so, and no one has no right to support me and anyone who does is an idiot.


----------



## 53977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thydevil*


I was using the drivers from the CD...


Mmmm..Do you downloaded the programs from the creative site?


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d31337*


Alright. Well, you are somewhat right. The Xonar is SLIGHTLY better with music while crappy with games and the Auzentech is SLIGHTLY better all the way around.

Ill take the XFi Gamer for 80 bucks over those two at 200+ any day. But I guess some dont like to save money on the same stuff....










$200+? Try $170 at newegg......and I've seen it for lower. It's not the 'same stuff' either, as it has MUCH higher quality PCB components, not to mention separate optical and jacks.......I've owned both cards and I will pay the extra $80 for the Prelude any day of the week.


----------



## 53977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dueling Banjo's*


now u know THAT will get so many fanboy rants. waa wwaaaaa wwaaaaaa AMD is the best, just not right now, waa waaa.


I know. But it's the truth. It's going negative at AMD.


----------



## l V l

2000+ Guests on OCN. GG.


----------



## GANDALFtheGREY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d31337*











You nailed it right on the head.

Its a lot of people who dont know how to update their drivers that want their 15 min of fame. I find it funny that these "problems" didnt arise until this guy, who probably breached the EULA by using the source code that hasnt been released, raised a stink and charged people for altering Creatives own drivers.

Everyone these days is looking for someone to point the blame. The problem with pointing out someone is that you have 3 fingers pointing back at yourself

Once again, if people are unhappy with say VoodooPC support, and I start building computers in my basement and slap a VoodooPC sticker on it because "I was unhappy with my support" I think Voodoo is going to be a little more than ticked, and I have no right to do so, and no one has no right to support me and anyone who does is an idiot.


I'm so confused right now. Is there proper Vista support or not from Creative?! Or are people really that dumb that they can't update their drivers online? Really, what's going on?


----------



## dralb

So, this is what it would be like if the world were run by preteens. Destroying hardware and posting silly pictures and expecting them to care that some immature forum posters do not like their products. I don't know if any of you realize, but it helps to make a point when you intelligently act out. Write a letter. Start a petition. Blindly following the popular consensus without any real platform as to why you are doing what you are doing makes you all look stupid. It is so easy for you to be written off that way. If you all TRULY hated creative so much, why did it all of a sudden happen today? Why didn't you smash your card and boycott them once you realized that it wasn't working properly for you? It is things like this that hurt OCN. I have always liked the fact that this was a (usually) mature crowd that liked to think a little. I just think it is amusing that there seems to be the most reaction when it is something bad and there wouldn't be half the response if it were trying to praise something good. It is always easier to put something down without justification than it is to praise it. I guess that is because most of you just want to be accepted and popular and it doesn't matter the validity of your arguments. Maybe when you grow up you will realize that.


----------



## d31337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*


$200+? Try $170 at newegg......and I've seen it for lower. It's not the 'same stuff' either, as it has MUCH higher quality PCB components, not to mention separate optical and jacks.......I've owned both cards and I will pay the extra $80 for the Prelude any day of the week.


I wont and guess what, our human ears will hear the same thing









As I have said before, there are some who will pay to hear essentially and for all intensive purpouses the same thing but I sure wont.

Forgive me if I am wrong but the Prelude is an X-Fi chip right? WHy are you paying almost 100 bucks more for a minimal if any gain?? Even if it does have higher quality PCB components, I didnt know better capacitors would make a chip have an auditory sound difference


----------



## jinja_ninja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Soundzilla*


Microsoft rips out direct hardware driver support in Vista.

Some guy on the Internet uses Creative's IP to work around it and in the process distributes Creative's IP.

Creative warns user that the IP is theirs.

Outrage ensues.

What am I missing here? From what I can tell, someone distributed IP without the right to do so. It doesn't matter how honorable his intent was. I don't get it. What's to be outrage about?


Have you had various Creative hardware fail on you?
Have you experienced their terrible "Support" service?
Have you used their Vista drivers with limited functionality?

If you can answer "no" to those questions, then please keep quiet.

Regardless of yesterday's Daniel_K events, Creative have been riding on a monopoly for years, selling a reasonable amount of defective produce. The recent events have basically brought the whole situation to boiling point.


----------



## d31337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dralb*


So, this is what it would be like if the world were run by preteens. Destroying hardware and posting silly pictures and expecting them to care that some immature forum posters do not like their products. I don't know if any of you realize, but it helps to make a point when you intelligently act out. Write a letter. Start a petition. Blindly following the popular consensus without any real platform as to why you are doing what you are doing makes you all look stupid. It is so easy for you to be written off that way. *If you all TRULY hated creative so much, why did it all of a sudden happen today? Why didn't you smash your card and boycott them once you realized that it wasn't working properly for you? It is things like this that hurt OCN.* I have always liked the fact that this was a (usually) mature crowd that liked to think a little. I just think it is amusing that there seems to be the most reaction when it is something bad and there wouldn't be half the response if it were trying to praise something good. It is always easier to put something down without justification than it is to praise it. I guess that is because most of you just want to be accepted and popular and it doesn't matter the validity of your arguments. Maybe when you grow up you will realize that.



+REP


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dralb*


So, this is what it would be like if the world were run by preteens. Destroying hardware and posting silly pictures and expecting them to care that some immature forum posters do not like their products. I don't know if any of you realize, but it helps to make a point when you intelligently act out. Write a letter. Start a petition. Blindly following the popular consensus without any real platform as to why you are doing what you are doing makes you all look stupid. It is so easy for you to be written off that way. If you all TRULY hated creative so much, why did it all of a sudden happen today? Why didn't you smash your card and boycott them once you realized that it wasn't working properly for you? It is things like this that hurt OCN. I have always liked the fact that this was a (usually) mature crowd that liked to think a little. I just think it is amusing that there seems to be the most reaction when it is something bad and there wouldn't be half the response if it were trying to praise something good. It is always easier to put something down without justification than it is to praise it. I guess that is because most of you just want to be accepted and popular and it doesn't matter the validity of your arguments. Maybe when you grow up you will realize that.


I'm with you on this......it seems that this is getting blown way out of proportion. This has turned into a big lynch mob for Creative full of angry little kids with nothing better to do than spam a forum................

I'm sorry, but if I hadn't heard about this I would be perfectly happy with the drivers for my Auzentech Prelude......my other two X-Fis worked fine in Vista as well (aside from a few issues when I first got Vista in August, but that was fixed a few weeks later)

I've seen a LOT of immaturity in the Creative forums......and most of the things people are saying are backed by misinformation.


----------



## d31337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jinja_ninja*


Have you had various Creative hardware fail on you?
Have you experienced their terrible "Support" service?
Have you used their Vista drivers with limited functionality?

If you can answer "no" to those questions, then please keep quiet.

Regardless of yesterday's Daniel_K events, Creative have been riding on a monopoly for years, selling a reasonable amount of defective produce. The recent events have basically brought the whole thing to boiling point.


Proof of the "defective" product or you keep quiet.

Umm monopoly?? I think onboard sound is more prevelant than a Creative card, or havent you noticed?? There are probably 20 other manufacturers of sound cards so that hardly makes them a monopoly.


----------



## Mehdi

This... is truly epic. I could care less about creative, to be perfectly honest. Dedicated sound cards are the past, and this situation will only help advance software sound processing, which is the clear future.


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dralb*


So, this is what it would be like if the world were run by preteens. Destroying hardware and posting silly pictures and expecting them to care that some immature forum posters do not like their products. I don't know if any of you realize, but it helps to make a point when you intelligently act out. Write a letter. Start a petition. Blindly following the popular consensus without any real platform as to why you are doing what you are doing makes you all look stupid. It is so easy for you to be written off that way. If you all TRULY hated creative so much, why did it all of a sudden happen today? Why didn't you smash your card and boycott them once you realized that it wasn't working properly for you? It is things like this that hurt OCN. I have always liked the fact that this was a (usually) mature crowd that liked to think a little. I just think it is amusing that there seems to be the most reaction when it is something bad and there wouldn't be half the response if it were trying to praise something good. It is always easier to put something down without justification than it is to praise it. I guess that is because most of you just want to be accepted and popular and it doesn't matter the validity of your arguments. Maybe when you grow up you will realize that.



Wow, you do realise you wasted 120 seconds of your life posting that? It's been said sooo many times, no one gives a ****, now shutup already, I didn't even bother wasting my time reading the whole post.
Yay I'm officially immature


----------



## edeekeos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dralb*


So, this is what it would be like if the world were run by preteens. Destroying hardware and posting silly pictures and expecting them to care that some immature forum posters do not like their products. I don't know if any of you realize, but it helps to make a point when you intelligently act out. Write a letter. Start a petition. Blindly following the popular consensus without any real platform as to why you are doing what you are doing makes you all look stupid. It is so easy for you to be written off that way. If you all TRULY hated creative so much, why did it all of a sudden happen today? Why didn't you smash your card and boycott them once you realized that it wasn't working properly for you? It is things like this that hurt OCN. I have always liked the fact that this was a (usually) mature crowd that liked to think a little. I just think it is amusing that there seems to be the most reaction when it is something bad and there wouldn't be half the response if it were trying to praise something good. It is always easier to put something down without justification than it is to praise it. I guess that is because most of you just want to be accepted and popular and it doesn't matter the validity of your arguments. Maybe when you grow up you will realize that.


QFT!!!.

+


----------



## l V l

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dralb*


So, this is what it would be like if the world were run by preteens. Destroying hardware and posting silly pictures and expecting them to care that some immature forum posters do not like their products. I don't know if any of you realize, but it helps to make a point when you intelligently act out. Write a letter. Start a petition. Blindly following the popular consensus without any real platform as to why you are doing what you are doing makes you all look stupid. It is so easy for you to be written off that way. If you all TRULY hated creative so much, why did it all of a sudden happen today? Why didn't you smash your card and boycott them once you realized that it wasn't working properly for you? It is things like this that hurt OCN. I have always liked the fact that this was a (usually) mature crowd that liked to think a little. I just think it is amusing that there seems to be the most reaction when it is something bad and there wouldn't be half the response if it were trying to praise something good. It is always easier to put something down without justification than it is to praise it. I guess that is because most of you just want to be accepted and popular and it doesn't matter the validity of your arguments. Maybe when you grow up you will realize that.


THANK YOU. This is a great post, and explains the truly best way to approach something like this. I have to rep you for this post for putting my thoughts in text. Thank you!


----------



## edeekeos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pegasus*


Wow, you do realise you wasted 120 seconds of your life posting that? It's been said sooo many times, no one gives a ****, now shutup already, I didn't even bother wasting my time reading the whole post










you just proved his point. HARDY HAR HAR..


----------



## d31337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pegasus*


Wow, you do realise you wasted 120 seconds of your life posting that? It's been said sooo many times, no one gives a ****, now shutup already, I didn't even bother wasting my time reading the whole post










Would you shutup already?? You have been owned more times than than a "female companion" in the Red Light District.

Its 15 year old Ethugs like you that kill the internet and forums such as this.


----------



## l V l

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pegasus*


Wow, you do realise you wasted 120 seconds of your life posting that? It's been said sooo many times, no one gives a ****, now shutup already, I didn't even bother wasting my time reading the whole post










I suppose posting an intelligent, in depth post is a waste of time? Well that is truly great news for you since you can't seem to accomplish that.


----------



## jinja_ninja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d31337*


Proof of the "defective" product or you keep quiet.

Umm monopoly?? I think onboard sound is more prevelant than a Creative card, or havent you noticed?? There are probably 20 other manufacturers of sound cards so that hardly makes them a monopoly.


How will I show proof? Its about a year ago since I had my last defective Creative device.

- 3 failed Zen Micros
- 1 Zen Vision
- Dodgy headphone jack on Zen Micro
- Varying success/disappointment with sound drivers, even in XP

In terms of monopoly, Creative certainly dominate the dedicated sound card market. Its not very often you see or hear about other sound card manufacturers. From my experience anyway.


----------



## 53977

Mmmm..guys it is Microsoft fault. As they have tighten up Vista.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DirectSound


----------



## d31337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jinja_ninja*


How will I show proof? Its about a year ago since I had my last defective Creative device.

- 3 failed Zen Micros
- 1 Zen Vision
- Dodgy headphone jack on Zen Micro
- Varying success/disappointment with sound drivers, even in XP

In terms of monopoly, Creative certainly dominate the dedicated sound card market. Its not very often you see or hear about other sound card manufacturers. From my experience anyway.


Well I am sorry for your bad cards and components but you cannot project your own misfortunes onto the rest of us. Your just adding fuel to the small flame that is these kids having problems.

I have owned 4 times that many Creative products with nary a problem. Does that make me right or you?? Neither. It just means you have had some bad luck or I have had some good luck or both.

I dont tear into AMD and start a AMD hate thread because I have had some bad luck with their procs and motherboards. I especially dont rewrite their code and try to sell it to other consumers, thats lunacy.


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolf_08*


Mmmm..guys it is Microsoft fault. As they have tighten up Vista.


How is it vista? Please provide proof before blindly posting something as "fact"

Onboard sound, while it is lackluster compared to an x-fi (sound wise) onboard sound drivers WORK, and other sound card companies' drivers work, it's creatives' that suck. I've been wanting to get rid of my sound card for a while now. This whole daniel_k thing was the final straw for me.


----------



## d31337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


How is it vista? Please provide proof before blindly posting something as "fact"

Onboard sound, while it is lackluster compared to an x-fi (sound wise) onboard sound drivers WORK, and other sound card companies' drivers work, it's creatives' that suck. I've been wanting to get rid of my sound card for a while now. *This whole daniel_k thing was the final straw for me*.



Thats pretty sad that another guy getting caught *stealing* and trying to resell it was the "final straw for you."


----------



## Benny99

Lol Vista is not at fault here.

Other Sound cards have drivers that work perfectly well with Vista (32 bit and 64 bit )

Its now ure decision if you choose to accept it or not to change soundcards!

The funny thing is Daniel K actually made a GOOD driver for vista which actually WORKS!


----------



## dralb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pegasus*


Wow, you do realise you wasted 120 seconds of your life posting that? It's been said sooo many times, no one gives a ****, now shutup already, I didn't even bother wasting my time reading the whole post.
Yay I'm officially immature











*sigh* Some people just don't get it. Is it a waste as you took offense to it? Is it a waste as you assumed I was talking about you? Or, it is just a waste as it isn't something you don't agree with? Lets see, 4 posts that they think it is a valid point and one that doesn't. (and didn't even take the time to read it.) Thanks for backing up my argument.


----------



## GibbyGano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolf_08*


Mmmm..guys it is Microsoft fault. As they have tighten up Vista.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DirectSound


Not a great idea as a new user to come in a thread and post random nonsense and expect to not get called on it. There doesn't seem to be much issues with other drivers for other soudcards or hardware out there, my opinion. 
Microsoft gave Creative Labs plenty of time to work through this with Betas and RC1 of Vista, FACT.


----------



## Jhanfosho

915 Current Viewers. Holy ****


----------



## kmo_9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d31337*


Well I am sorry for your bad cards and components but you cannot project your own misfortunes onto the rest of us. Your just adding fuel to the small flame that is these kids having problems.

I have owned 4 times that many Creative products with nary a problem. Does that make me right or you?? Neither. It just means you have had some bad luck or I have had some good luck or both.

I dont tear into AMD and start a AMD hate thread because I have had some bad luck with their procs and motherboards. I especially dont rewrite their code and try to sell it to other consumers, thats lunacy.


did you bother to go look at the creative forums?? Look at how many people are pissed off at creative. And from what I can tell they are asking for money to download a driver set in order to get full functonality of their cards. Daniel_K is just a person who was trying to help a few people with his drivers. How would you feel if you bought a sound card but creative said you have to pay us 20$ extra to get optical sound and two types of 5.1 surround sound to work? My friend has one of the cards in question and as soon as he read this he downloaded Daniel_K's drivers because they allow him to use his card to its fullest.


----------



## 53977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


How is it vista? Please provide proof before blindly posting something as "fact"

Onboard sound, while it is lackluster compared to an x-fi (sound wise) onboard sound drivers WORK, and other sound card companies' drivers work, it's creatives' that suck. I've been wanting to get rid of my sound card for a while now. This whole daniel_k thing was the final straw for me.


As it is integrated of course it will work.

In basic words:

DirectSound is gone in Directx10 and Creative is trying to re use it.


----------



## d31337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kmo_9000*


did you bother to go look at the creative forums?? Look at how many people are pissed off at creative. And from what I can tell they are asking for money to download a driver set in order to get full functonality of their cards. Daniel_K is just a person who was trying to help a few people with his drivers. How would you feel if you bought a sound card but creative said you have to pay us 20$ extra to get optical sound and two types of 5.1 surround sound to work? My friend has one of the cards in question and as soon as he read this he downloaded Daniel_K's drivers because they allow him to use his card to its fullest.


There wasnt that many hate threads until yesterday my friend..once agian, a bunch of coattail riders.

You cannot steal, package up the stolen product as original, charge for said stollen product, and expect the offendee not to be ticked off.

Whether he was right or wrong with this drivers he has no right to steal, which is essentially what happened.

What are you talking about, pay 20 bucks?? My X-Fi works spectacularly.

If you are suppose to pay for some functionality then pay for it. Dont cry about it. All dan k did was upload a *torrent* because people didnt want to pay for a *game*.

I hope they throw him in jail for starting the pre teen uprising over nothing.


----------



## d31337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kmo_9000*


did you bother to go look at the creative forums?? Look at how many people are pissed off at creative. And from what I can tell they are asking for money to download a driver set in order to get full functonality of their cards. Daniel_K is just a person who was trying to help a few people with his drivers. How would you feel if you bought a sound card but creative said you have to pay us 20$ extra to get optical sound and two types of 5.1 surround sound to work? My friend has one of the cards in question and as soon as he read this he downloaded Daniel_K's drivers because they allow him to use his card to its fullest.


So you are saying you dont pay for games either because no one LIKES to fork out 50 bucks.









I didnt know it was Ok to steal because I was unhappy


----------



## weidass

I think that alot of people here have the wrong idea. Daniel_k was NOT selling the drivers as his own or anyone elses. He was however, accepting voulentary contributions.

The monies he may or may not have recieved, should not even be mentioned in this whole episode because they are of no consequence. He is not charging people for the drivers.
If people want to give him money, they can. 
Working on the assumptions creative appear to be working on, an example would be " i just gave my mate 20 quid, and now the bank of england is telling him he cant accept it."
thats just ******ed at best.

The reason that people are pissed off, is that this is a problem that has been simmering for a while.
like gas escaping from a pipe, it just needed a spark for the whole thing to blow up.


----------



## 53977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GibbyGano*


Not a great idea as a new user to come in a thread and post random nonsense and expect to not get called on it. There doesn't seem to be much issues with other drivers for other soudcards or hardware out there, my opinion. 
Microsoft gave Creative Labs plenty of time to work through this with Betas and RC1 of Vista, FACT.



I have OpenAL and I don't get any noises with it. Will have you thought that those sound cards are different then creative.


----------



## GANDALFtheGREY

I really don't understand why all these people are saying their soundcards don't work.....my X-fi extreme audio works PERFECTLY fine. I get 5.1 when watching movies, bluray and dvd alike, and i also get 5.1 in games.........what am i missing here?! the drivers work, i get sound, and its much better than my onboard......really really really i'm so effing confused right now.


----------



## edeekeos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jhanfosho*


915 Current Viewers. Holy ****


yup, and 900 of them are 12 or younger.


----------



## d31337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALFtheGREY*


I really don't understand why all these people are saying their soundcards don't work.....my X-fi extreme audio works PERFECTLY fine. I get 5.1 when watching movies, bluray and dvd alike, and i also get 5.1 in games.........what am i missing here?! the drivers work, i get sound, and its much better than my onboard......really really really i'm so effing confused right now.


Dont be. Its like trying to "keep up" with a 13 year old girl going through puberty. These kids are all over the place.

My X-Fi works great too


----------



## 53977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *weidass*


I think that alot of people here have the wrong idea. Daniel_k was NOT selling the drivers as his own or anyone elses. He was however, accepting voulentary contributions.

The monies he may or may not have recieved, should not even be mentioned in this whole episode because they are of no consequence. He is not charging people for the drivers.
If people want to give him money, they can. 
Working on the assumptions creative appear to be working on, an example would be " i just gave my mate 20 quid, and now the bank of england is telling him he cant accept it."
thats just ******ed at best.

The reason that people are pissed off, is that this is a problem that has been simmering for a while.
like gas escaping from a pipe, it just needed a spark for the whole thing to blow up.


SO will it be okay if I modify Vista to support DirectX11? And then ask for money to support me?


----------



## Benny99

And the thread continues!


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d31337*


I wont and guess what, our human ears will hear the same thing









As I have said before, there are some who will pay to hear essentially and for all intensive purpouses the same thing but I sure wont.

Forgive me if I am wrong but the Prelude is an X-Fi chip right? WHy are you paying almost 100 bucks more for a minimal if any gain?? Even if it does have higher quality PCB components, I didnt know better capacitors would make a chip have an auditory sound difference































It DEFINITELY will. The DAC chips make a HUGE difference, and you can change out the OP AMPs without having to solder anything. 
If you're gaming on some cheap headset then it won't matter, but I have my PC going through surround sound, so I want good SQ.


----------



## Melcar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *weidass*


I think that alot of people here have the wrong idea. Daniel_k was NOT selling the drivers as his own or anyone elses. He was however, accepting voulentary contributions.

The monies he may or may not have recieved, should not even be mentioned in this whole episode because they are of no consequence. He is not charging people for the drivers.
If people want to give him money, they can. 
Working on the assumptions creative appear to be working on, an example would be " i just gave my mate 20 quid, and now the bank of england is telling him he cant accept it."
thats just ******ed at best.

The reason that people are pissed off, is that this is a problem that has been simmering for a while.
like gas escaping from a pipe, it just needed a spark for the whole thing to blow up.



The point is he can't accept those contributions, period. Not while working on someone else's software. It's very different from, say, a guy making his own code and distributing it freely.


----------



## kmo_9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d31337*


So you are saying you dont pay for games either because no one LIKES to fork out 50 bucks.









I didnt know it was Ok to steal because I was unhappy










wow what the hell are you talking about? where did I ever talk about stealing games? you have to pay for a program called Alchemy thats what I was talking about.


----------



## lordikon

I don't believe Creative's stock: CREAF is traded in US markets, so we may no be able to see whether or not the stock fluctuates until tonight or tomorrow sometime.


----------



## The_Rocker

Does the Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer ork with vista 64 properly?

I want a good soundcard at some point and I was kind of set on this... But I don't know what exactly is going on.

The Asus Xonar D2 looks nice but it only supports EAX2?


----------



## d31337

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binormalkilla* 
It DEFINITELY will. The DAC chips make a HUGE difference, and you can change out the OP AMPs without having to solder anything.
If you're gaming on some cheap headset then it won't matter, but I have my PC going through surround sound, so I want good SQ.

I did not know you were talking about the DAC chips, you stated PCB components so I thought you were talking about caps, gates, and the actual PCB









You are right about the DAC, but as for the human ear being able to hear an audible difference, that will always be debatable because we all hear something different.


----------



## dralb

Accepting money, even when it is not required, for something that you do not own is stealing. Just because he offered them without forcing people to pay, does not make it right.


----------



## JackMcIntyre

Wow - I thought that message to Daniel was bad but I never expected this.

The Creative Headset I had on my head just "fell" off.


----------



## d31337

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kmo_9000* 
wow what the hell are you talking about? where did I ever talk about stealing games? you have to pay for a program called Alchemy thats what I was talking about.

Games was a metaphor...that one flew right over your head didnt it?

Same difference. If you want alchemy you have to pay for it..big deal. Just because you dont like it doesnt give you the right to steal it.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

My X-fi worked fine under Vista...im not sure what the fuss is about really.


----------



## X-Ravin

Quote:

SO will it be okay if I modify Vista to support DirectX11? And then ask for money to support me?
If MS pulls a Creative which would mean that XP would get DX11 and Vista wouldn't, then go for it lol. See a smart company supports their product on the latest hard/software.


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Rocker* 
Does the Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer ork with vista 64 properly?

I want a good soundcard at some point and I was kind of set on this... But I don't know what exactly is going on.

The Asus Xonar D2 looks nice but it only supports EAX2?

Yep it works fine,and it's been working fine since September 2007.


----------



## The_Rocker

Good, any specific drivers I should download now before something happens?


----------



## jinja_ninja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
My X-fi worked fine under Vista...im not sure what the fuss is about really.

So does my Audigy2, but I have about half of the usual features compared to when I was on XP. I have barely any EAX options and functionality at all.


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jhanfosho* 
915 Current Viewers. Holy ****

The truth is that since a few years ago, Creative is the only mainstream sound card supplier and when buying a new sound card we usually have to choose between creative, creative, creative or maybe rest with the onboard realtek. There are others, but too few and not very well known.

If ASUS managed to emulate the EAX 5.0 effects in the CPU, there's no more need of Creative, as simple as that.

I'm pissed just like everybody that not only they failed to publish good drivers, but are threatening to sue decent people that provide them. Their attitude is simply anti-consumer, they wouldn't honestly imagine that daniel_k's drivers would really hurt anything more than the company's ego.

If AMD had tried some stunt like this they would have been out of business by now considering the state of their product lineup.


----------



## d31337

Quote:


Originally Posted by *X-Ravin* 
If MS pulls a Creative which would mean that XP would get DX11 and Vista wouldn't, then go for it lol. See a smart company supports their product on the latest hard/software.

How much more support do you want? Creative probably has a driver update every couple weeks...thats even better than the graphics card market.

I guess you dont know a Creative product nor do you know how to update a driver


----------



## ted

I always saw Creative as the type of company that would be OK with third party drivers and development on their products. Maybe they should be less concerned with this kind of stuff and more concerned with making a 30gb+ MP3 player. Creative Zen Vision:M replacement would be nice anytime now.
I've heard the old management came back to save the company, but I haven't seen any results. I guess a slow economy isn't helping....


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Rocker* 
Good, any specific drivers I should download now before something happens?

Try to find daniel_k's drivers if you can, imo they are pretty good, but since this whole scandal broke loose they are very hard to come by.


----------



## d31337

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dragosmp* 
The truth is that since a few years ago, Creative is the only mainstream sound card supplier and when buying a new sound card we usually have to choose between creative, creative, creative or maybe rest with the onboard realtek. *There are others, but too few and not very well known.*
If ASUS managed to emulate the EAX 5.0 effects in the CPU, there's no more need of Creative, as simple as that.

I'm pissed just like everybody that not only they failed to publish good drivers, but are threatening to sue decent people that provide them. Their attitude is simply anti-consumer, they wouldn't honestly imagine that daniel_k's drivers would really hurt anything more than the company's ego.

If AMD had tried some stunt like this they would have been out of business by now considering the state of their product lineup.

And this is Creatives fault? Someone stole thier code and altered it to get free software. They are rightfully pi55ed off at someone stealing their product.
Dan K and his leage of preteen followers have an argument that doesnt even hold its own.


----------



## chailvr

up to 738 viewers and still going, I think this thread is some sort of OCN record.

Smarter thing for creative --> buy out the OP.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jinja_ninja* 
So does my Audigy2, but I have about half of the usual features compared to when I was on XP. I have barely any EAX options and functionality at all.

I think alot of people were concerned with the fact the drivers were buggy . As for the support for EAX and whatnot..then you can indeed blame creative to a point as they were slow to come to a workaround and such however MS did not help by removing one of the sound API layers.


----------



## dralb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dragosmp* 
The truth is that since a few years ago, Creative is the only mainstream sound card supplier and when buying a new sound card we usually have to choose between creative, creative, creative or maybe rest with the onboard realtek. There are others, but too few and not very well known.

If ASUS managed to emulate the EAX 5.0 effects in the CPU, there's no more need of Creative, as simple as that.

*I'm pissed just like everybody that not only they failed to publish good drivers, but are threatening to sue decent people that provide them*. Their attitude is simply anti-consumer, they wouldn't honestly imagine that daniel_k's drivers would really hurt anything more than the company's ego.

If AMD had tried some stunt like this they would have been out of business by now considering the state of their product lineup.


From what I read, they have not threatened legal action. Besides, intentions do not make the law. I am not defending creative here, I am just saying that there is more than one issue. It is one thing to blame them for lack of support (whether intentional or not) and quite another to attack them for protecting their interests and property.


----------



## R3ap3R

HOLY WOW


----------



## d31337

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dralb* 
From what I read, they have not threatened legal action. Besides, intentions do not make the law. I am not defending creative here, I am just saying that there is more than one issue. It is one thing to blame them for lack of support (whether intentional or not) and quite another to attack them for protecting their interests and property.

Well I am sticking up for Creative here.

I cannot believe how many of my internet community bretherin are supporting this guys drivers which unlock functionality that must be paid for.

Since when do we support stealing and piracy, because, in short, thats all he is doing, pirating.


----------



## ljason8eg

So....what's with creative's stock price not moving at all this morning? Seems...odd to me...unless i'm not looking in the right place lol


----------



## Murlocke

Story made the front page.. currently 2,700 viewers on OCN and the servers seem fine.


----------



## The_Rocker

I think I downloaded the Daniel_K drivers for X-Fi yesterday off here.


----------



## R3ap3R

We got the front page of the Consumerist, and almost 1200 Diggs


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Rocker* 
I think I downloaded the Daniel_K drivers for X-Fi yesterday off here.

off overclock.net? how ironic that those drivers have created something as huge as this


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pegasus* 
off overclock.net? how ironic that those drivers have created something as huge as this

I think someone attached them here.


----------



## Cool Matty

Okay, this thread is giving me a headache with all the lies, slander and general misinformation. So here's a list to clear it up for those with serious cranial thickness issues:

A. Dan_k accepting donations had absolutely nothing to do with Creative C&D'ing him. They C&D'ed him because he was enabling features on cards that should have been enabled in the first place, on Vista.
B. X-Fi is not the issue here, folks. If you have an X-Fi and it works, great, wonderful. That's not what everyone is uproaring about. We're talking about the other 95% of products Creative makes, such as the _completely abandoned_ Audigy line.
C. Expanding upon the previous point, Audigy users have been totally ripped off. Not only do they get next to NONE of the advertised features available on XP under Vista, but they were LIED to. Creative specifically blamed the lack of features on Audigy cards to Vista's change in DirectSound. This is _not true_. How do I know? Because Dan_K had absolutely no problem giving us the missing features! If _one man_ can fix what Creative has been unable to fix in over a year, there is *something wrong*.
D. Oh, and let's not forget that Creative has the nerve to charge money for what is advertised on the box of those cards.

THIS IS WHY EVERYONE IS MAD, FOLKS. Hopefully you all will understand (but probably not).


----------



## RaiDer

Epic fail on behalf of Creative on so many levels, one guy can produce better drivers than your gigantic company.. You fail to support your customers, your sales tactics, are basically lies.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d31337* 
And this is Creatives fault? Someone stole thier code and altered it to get free software. They are rightfully pi55ed off at someone stealing their product.
Dan K and his leage of preteen followers have an argument that doesnt even hold its own.

There would be no issues if Creative could put out half decent drivers, but yea I'd be rightfully pissed if my mega million dollar company couldn't put out decent drivers, when one loan guy can. I'd be flipping fuming, infact I'd be sacking software developers left right, and center.

Tis Creative's mess, all Daniel seems to have done is improve on their own shoddy drivers or "our technology", he's doing the job right where Creative couldn't. As for unlocking features thats another matter.. He's given Creative's customers the support Creative isn't giving them. If Creative where doing their job properly in the first place..

Bad show Creative bad show.


----------



## l V l

So wait, did DanK make better drivers so that the lower cards will have surround sound in CSS? That's the only issue I have with my card.


----------



## d31337

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cool Matty* 
Okay, this thread is giving me a headache with all the lies, slander and general misinformation. So here's a list to clear it up for those with serious cranial thickness issues:

A. Dan_k accepting donations had absolutely nothing to do with Creative C&D'ing him. They C&D'ed him because he was enabling features on cards that should have been enabled in the first place, on Vista.
B. X-Fi is not the issue here, folks. If you have an X-Fi and it works, great, wonderful. That's not what everyone is uproaring about. We're talking about the other 95% of products Creative makes, *such as the completely abandoned Audigy line.*C. Expanding upon the previous point, Audigy users have been totally ripped off. Not only do they get next to NONE of the advertised features available on XP under Vista, but they were LIED to. Creative specifically blamed the lack of features on Audigy cards to Vista's change in DirectSound. This is _not true_. How do I know? Because Dan_K had absolutely no problem giving us the missing features! If _one man_ can fix what Creative has been unable to fix in over a year, there is *something wrong*.
D. Oh, and let's not forget that Creative has the nerve to charge money for what is advertised on the box of those cards.

THIS IS WHY EVERYONE IS MAD, FOLKS. Hopefully you all will understand (but probably not).


Well they cannot continue to support old product forever.

Upgrade and move on. Dont support stealing.

Creative couldve "fixed" it but it is a pay-for software. Therefore you must pay for it. This guy stole it and gave it to the public.


----------



## R3ap3R

Woot, I'm famous









Over 35K views in ~ 15 hours


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cool Matty* 
Okay, this thread is giving me a headache with all the lies, slander and general misinformation. So here's a list to clear it up for those with serious cranial thickness issues:

A. Dan_k accepting donations had absolutely nothing to do with Creative C&D'ing him. They C&D'ed him because he was enabling features on cards that should have been enabled in the first place, on Vista.
B. X-Fi is not the issue here, folks. If you have an X-Fi and it works, great, wonderful. That's not what everyone is uproaring about. We're talking about the other 95% of products Creative makes, such as the _completely abandoned_ Audigy line.
C. Expanding upon the previous point, Audigy users have been totally ripped off. Not only do they get next to NONE of the advertised features available on XP under Vista, but they were LIED to. Creative specifically blamed the lack of features on Audigy cards to Vista's change in DirectSound. This is _not true_. How do I know? Because Dan_K had absolutely no problem giving us the missing features! If _one man_ can fix what Creative has been unable to fix in over a year, there is *something wrong*.
D. Oh, and let's not forget that Creative has the nerve to charge money for what is advertised on the box of those cards.

THIS IS WHY EVERYONE IS MAD, FOLKS. Hopefully you all will understand (but probably not).

Good post, this is really accurate information. The X-Fi users still do have stuff to complain about though, as the quality of X-Fi under vista is no where near as good as it is under XP. Running a dual boot and it is easily noticable on wether i'm running XP or Vista when listening to music with the exact same console settings.









--

Also, breaking cards is childish, and if you really wanted to hurt creative reselling the card would hurt them more than breaking you own.


----------



## l V l

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R3ap3R* 
Woot, I'm famous









Over 35K views in ~ 15 hours









Yes, yes you are... You made the biggest thread on OCN for this subject, and possibly soon to be one of the largest threads ever made (not including the ridiculously long threads in the off topic section)









You also made one of the biggest back and forth flame wars







but as long as we don't take it out of hand, this thread will boom like crazy.


----------



## d31337

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RaiDer* 
Epic fail on behalf of Creative on so many levels, one guy can produce better drivers than your gigantic company.. You fail to support your customers, your sales tactics, are basically lies.

There would be no issues if Creative could put out half decent drivers, but yea I'd be rightfully pissed if my mega million dollar company couldn't put out decent drivers, when one loan guy can. I'd be flipping fuming, infact I'd be sacking software developers left right, and center.

Tis Creative's mess, all Daniel seems to have done is improve on their own shoddy drivers or "our technology", he's doing the job right where Creative couldn't. As for unlocking features thats another matter.. He's given Creative's customers the support Creative isn't giving them. If Creative where doing their job properly in the first place..

Bad show Creative bad show.

He is enabling a pay-for software. That is stealing. He didnt "fix" anything.

I cannot beleive how many people are promoting this guy for stealing code and unlocking software you must otherwise pay for.

This is lunacy. I guess we dont need to pay for any games anymore either because they might be a little buggy and I dont like that.


----------



## Cool Matty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d31337* 
Well they cannot continue to support old product forever.

Upgrade and move on. Dont support stealing.

Creative couldve "fixed" it but it is a pay-for software. Therefore you must pay for it. This guy stole it and gave it to the public.

Excuse me? It's not an "OLD PRODUCT" if they're STILL SELLING IT.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1138084673510

This guy didn't steal anything. All he did was enable crap that was already in the drivers. The cards already have these features, they HAD THEM IN XP. Wake up.


----------



## binormalkilla

BTW the drivers are on TPB

Make sure you seed them indefinitely so everyone with older cards can get them.......


----------



## edeekeos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R3ap3R* 
Woot, I'm famous









Over 35K views in ~ 15 hours









RIGHT...







ur not, the scandal is, sorry to burst your bubble


----------



## d31337

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cool Matty* 
Excuse me? It's not an "OLD PRODUCT" if they're STILL SELLING IT.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1138084673510

This guy didn't steal anything. All he did was enable crap that was already in the drivers. The cards already have these features, they HAD THEM IN XP. Wake up.

Yes it is old. Tech is old about 2 years after it comes out. The fact that companies support products for 5-7 years is amazing. I can still buy a pentium 133 so it isnt old because I can still buy it??







That makes NO SENSE.

He enabled functionality that you must pay for through Creative. How is that not stealing?????

He enabled Alchemy, which you must pay for with Audigy cards.

You didnt read the post did you? You need to double check yourself before you make such a bold post on your second post


----------



## RaiDer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d31337* 
He is enabling a pay-for software. That is stealing. He didnt "fix" anything.

I cannot beleive how many people are promoting this guy for stealing code and unlocking software you must otherwise pay for.

This is lunacy. I guess we dont need to pay for any games anymore either because they might be a little buggy and I dont like that.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *RaiDer* 
Tis Creative's mess, all Daniel seems to have done is improve on their own shoddy drivers or "our technology", he's doing the job right where Creative couldn't. *As for unlocking features thats another matter*.. He's given Creative's customers the support Creative isn't giving them. If Creative where doing their job properly in the first place..

Take it you didn't catch that part eh.


----------



## R3ap3R

I can't read it all, but if you have something _important_ that you want in the OP of this thread, send me a private message. FYI: It is now an OCN record!


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cool Matty* 
Excuse me? It's not an "OLD PRODUCT" if they're STILL SELLING IT.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1138084673510

This guy didn't steal anything. All he did was enable crap that was already in the drivers. The cards already have these features, they HAD THEM IN XP. Wake up.

If you read the specifications, that card doesn't list Vista as a supported OS.


----------



## lattyware

Heh, check the linkbacks to the thread.

Anywho, This was probably started by a raid team of fewer people than it would seem, and it's snowballed. I'd like to see creative take a hit - maybe we'd get better products.


----------



## Cool Matty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d31337* 
Yes it is old. Tech is old about 2 years after it comes out. The fact that companies support products for 5-7 years is amazing. I can still buy a pentium 133 so it isnt old because I can still buy it??







That makes NO SENSE.

He enabled functionality that you must pay for through Creative. How is that not stealing?????

He enabled Alchemy, which you must pay for with Audigy cards.

You didnt read the post did you? You need to double check yourself before you make such a bold post on your second post









You need to stop posting if you aren't going to pay attention.

A. Pentium 133's are not sold new at Best Buy ffs.
B. He didn't enable anything the cards weren't already supposed to have.
C. Alchemy was not included in the drivers, only allowed support for it.


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinji2k* 
If you read the specifications, that card doesn't list Vista as a supported OS.

Ignore me, it is listed as supported on creative's site.


----------



## Pegasus

...


----------



## R3ap3R

Creative stock down 2% and falling









BTW: Welcome all you new OCN members.... you are welcome to stick around and do more than just this thread


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shinji2k* 
If you read the specifications, that card doesn't list Vista as a supported OS.

While it doesn't, it is a very very bad move on creatives part not to support it in vista when it has been asked by thousands over the last year. They simply don't care about their customers and want them all to go buy X-fis.

They havn't done anything wrong or illegal, but they surely have made enemies with the consumer that spent money on their hardware. It is clear they are greedy and acting like a monopoly, and thats why most people are so mad.


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R3ap3R* 
Creative stock down 2% and falling









BTW: Welcome all you new OCN members.... you are welcome to stick around and do more than just this thread









Good to hear.


----------



## Benny99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R3ap3R* 
Creative stock down 2% and falling









BTW: Welcome all you new OCN members.... you are welcome to stick around and do more than just this thread










Someone thinks their special!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d31337* 
Wow, I guess when something is sold at best buy then its not old..









HE DID ENABLE ALCHEMY..A 10-20 dollar program bought through creative.

There is no hope for you...continue to support piracy.

Good luck on OCN Mr. 3 posts









I'm getting rather tired of your attitude. For one you have a very small post count as well, and since when does that mean ANYTHING? It might have ment something when you were 9. I've never seen you before and i'm on this forum daily for the last 4 years. So what does that mean? Does that mean your a nobody? With your logic, I guess it does.

If you can't post in a mature manner without flaming people each post than just get out of the thread. Thank you.

*Clean up this thread, or theres not going to be a thread soon most likely.*


----------



## killnine

Dugg.

I have an X-fi, and am happy with it now. However, it was IMMENSELY frustrating last year when my system was incompatible with Vista because it had TOO MUCH ram!!! (4gb).

I work for a software company and have to deal with difficult hardware. Creative can't convince me that a dozen driver programmers can get their cards working with vista. They just cant.

So, this is how big companies like Creative fall.


----------



## shinji2k

This is starting to heat up, better make some popcorn.


----------



## Benny99

http://www.gdworld.com.au/product_in...oducts_id=4621

My replacement sound card for my X-FI


----------



## stargate125645

I'm still confused. The Creative post makes it sound like software was enbaled for non-Creative products, but most of the responses make it seem like software was just enabled for Creative products for which it was not intended to work. Which is it?


----------



## 53977

Mmm..still don't support stealing. End of story.


----------



## mhsbrian

Honestly,
I just downloaded his vista support packages for the X-FI series cards(doesnt support extreme audio but everything else it does) for my fatility edition card and ****....My midi sequencing doesn't garbage up anymore or no more half-cutt off clicks and lots of stuff added.

This daniel_k is a gem







.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

This Thread is closed for the next 10 minuits for cleaning.

For those insulting eachother *STOP NOW*. _This thread will be closed if this poor attitude towards eachother continues. _


----------



## ENTERPRISE

_Thread Re-opened._

I *ONLY* want to see creative ( No pun intended ) conversation. If I see any more insults thrown around then it WILL lead to infractions or the entire thread being closed.

Keep it friendly .

ENTERPRISE


----------



## R3ap3R

Thanks for cleaning that up, Enterprise.... I realize it must have been a lot of work


----------



## Cool Matty

Nah probably not that much, VB makes it easy









I'm glad I can return to the intelligent conversation though.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


Thanks for cleaning that up, Enterprise.... I realize it must have been a lot of work










Anytime









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cool Matty*


Nah probably not that much, VB makes it easy









I'm glad I can return to the intelligent conversation though.


Well it was a mess !


----------



## 53977

I am buying Creative to support them.


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cool Matty*


Nah probably not that much, VB makes it easy









I'm glad I can return to the intelligent conversation though.


Keep the intelligent posts coming, you seem like a good member








Unlike a certain someone we all know


----------



## mhsbrian

Thanks enterprise,

Has anyone besides me actually installed this guys drivers ?

They are really fantastic, I've tested them in The Witcher and Crysis and I've ran Sibelius 5.1(Composing software that eats computers and soundcards for breakfast) and it's amazing !!!!!

This guy has really done some impressive work.


----------



## FrankenPC

Shall I add Creative to my list?









http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/1...echnology.html


----------



## R3ap3R

I have used Dan's drivers, and I can comfortably say that they are without a doubt a million times better than the "official" drivers... they integrate with Vista smoothly, and enable all the features advertised (but undelivered) on Creative's cards...


----------



## Cool Matty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolf_08*


I am buying Creative to support them.


You'll probably be able to buy the whole company at the rate it's going now, if you like.


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FrankenPC*


Shall I add Creative to my list?









http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/1...echnology.html


Of course!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cool Matty*


You'll probably be able to buy the whole company at the rate it's going now, if you like.










Haha!!!

Hell the driver maker that started all this should just buy creative to be honest....


----------



## 53977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cool Matty*


You'll probably be able to buy the whole company at the rate it's going now, if you like.










Sweet! Then I am going to make a kick ass driver.


----------



## Pegasus

Page 69








Right after the thread got cleaned up too!


----------



## SZayat

1590 Online Petition Signatures Total ATM!! keep 'em comin


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:



It's hilarious, really. You're a company that makes a product. People are pissed because they can't use your product. A lone man with more coding skill than every developer you've hired in the last decade comes by and write drivers that work and let your customers use your product, making them incredibly happy. Do you:

(A) Thank him and offer to host his drivers
(B) Offer him a job
(C) Offer him a job and lay off the rest of your incompetent staff
(D) Tell him to never let anyone see the drivers again under threat of legal action

If you picked (D), you may be qualified for a management position at a rapidly failing tech company!


Lmao so true!


----------



## FrankenPC

The really sad thing is, X-FI was supposed to be the very REASON you would buy Creative. If you can't have reliable accelerated sound driver, then you might as well use the "free" onboard motherboard audio.


----------



## 98uk

Anyone got a link to Daniel_K's drivers.


----------



## R3ap3R

The post that started the whole revolution on Creative's site is coming up on a quarter-million views


----------



## FrankenPC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


The post that started the whole revolution on Creative's site is coming up on a quarter-million views










Wow this is bad press... Just wow...


----------



## Pegasus

Do the drivers work for XFI cards too? Just kinda confused here, like did they strip down features on the xfi cards too or just audigy?


----------



## Cool Matty

X-Fi drivers have less things missing, but he implemented a LOT of bugfixes, with stuff such as MIDI.


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cool Matty*


X-Fi drivers have less things missing, but he implemented a LOT of bugfixes, with stuff such as MIDI.


Cheers man! Enjoy your first rep


----------



## Murlocke

Has creative made a statement yet?

Or newegg for that matter?


----------



## RaiDer

Quote:



Originally Posted by * [email protected] Forums*

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-news/313210-ocn-creative-s-fall-glory.html : Dugg 1500 times, wow... some people need a life....


Made me lol.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RaiDer*


Made me lol.


Isn't that the same guy who was spamming this link on every single forum on the internet last night? lol.


----------



## RaiDer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murlocke*


Isn't that the same guy who was spamming this link on every single forum on the internet last night? lol.


No idea, but lol if it is!


----------



## Pegasus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murlocke*


Has creative made a statement yet?

Or newegg for that matter?


Not yet man, check newegg, see if you can buy an audigy on there, also creative won't be saying anything till tomorrow man, they got a lot at stake here, they need to think really hard about what they're going to say and do.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murlocke*


Has creative made a statement yet?

Or newegg for that matter?


Doesn't seem like Creative has said anything, and they may not. They may hope people just simmer down and forget about this. And I think people may indeed simmer down, but that doesn't mean they'll ever buy Creative hardware again.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Doesn't seem like Creative has said anything, and they may not. They may hope people just simmer down and forget about this. And I think people may indeed simmer down, but that doesn't mean they'll ever buy Creative hardware again.


Exactly, my next sound card purchase will not be a creative unless they turn this around and release good drivers soon and start giving good and FREE support like the other companies.


----------



## Cool Matty

Guys, the Newegg post was a fakepost by some guy with too much free time. The email address was changed after he registered to make it appear that was his email. Newegg won't be doing any such thing.

Also, Creative will keep silent for a while yet. I doubt they'll release a statement unless this uproar continues through to next week.


----------



## R3ap3R

I called Creative, and got ahold of Phil O'idiot (the OP of the Creative thread) and they are aware of the issue but can not issue a statement at this time... what a waste of 2 hours on the phone


----------



## edeekeos

Creative CEO's are just laughing. they are a MULTI million dollar company, they could give two *winks* less about a couple mad kids in a forum or two, even if you use a hacked driver, you still have to buy their card, which is where they make money.. LMAO.

this has become a daily occurrence, people talking smack, and spouting off at the mouths about some **** product, yet, they go buy it the next day.


----------



## Sazar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElMikeTheMike*


I've been saying for the longest time now Creative is the absolute worst of the worst when it comes to hardware. I'm on my THIRD creative sound card. Their MP3 players are wretched. Their support stinks. I could care less if Creative goes under...I hope they do.


I have a creative MP3 player, that was my first mp3, 256mb
I love it!


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *edeekeos*


Creative CEO's are just laughing. they are a MULTI million dollar company, they could give two *winks* less about a couple mad kids in a forum or two, even if you use a hacked driver, you still have to buy their card, which is where they make money.. LMAO.

this has become a daily occurrence, people talking smack, and spouting off at the mouths about some **** product, yet, they go buy it the next day.


If I had to "guesstimate", I would say that they lost at least a million customers... I am sure they give two "winks" about it


----------



## Dman

I have news for you people, if this has not been brought up in this thread already, the newegg post is obviously a fake, since that is not how retailers work with companies. All major retailers have direct contacts to the companies of products they sell. If newegg was to drop all creative products they would have contacted creative directly and discretely since that would be the professional thing to do, and after the fact if they were going to discontinue their products they would announce it on their website, NOT on creative labs public message boards.


----------



## Criswell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


I called Creative, and got ahold of Phil O'idiot (the OP of the Creative thread) and they are aware of the issue but can not issue a statement at this time... what a waste of 2 hours on the phone










Cool?


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cool Matty*


Guys, the Newegg post was a fakepost by some guy with too much free time. The email address was changed after he registered to make it appear that was his email. Newegg won't be doing any such thing.

Also, Creative will keep silent for a while yet. I doubt they'll release a statement unless this uproar continues through to next week.


The problem with people calming down over this, is that eventually this will be old news, and new and uninformed customers of Creative products will end up with shoddy product support as well. I hope this story stays as big or gets bigger, so that Creative is forced to man-up.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *edeekeos*


Creative CEO's are just laughing. they are a MULTI million dollar company, they could give two *winks* less about a couple mad kids in a forum or two, even if you use a hacked driver, you still have to buy their card, which is where they make money.. LMAO.

this has become a daily occurrence, people talking smack, and spouting off at the mouths about some **** product, yet, they go buy it the next day.


Um its much bigger than you think. There have been thousands of people claiming they will never buy creative again. The story has made its way to some of the most popular sites on the web and its over a quarter of a million views on the single creative thread. I highly doubt they are laughing, as their stocks are falling rapidly right now and they are losing alot of customers. Not just one or two people, thousands.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dman*


I have news for you people, if this has not been brought up in this thread already, the newegg post is obviously a fake, since that is not how retailers work with companies. All major retailers have direct contacts to the companies of products they sell. If newegg was to drop all creative products they would have contacted creative directly and discretely since that would be the professional thing to do, and after the fact if they were going to discontinue their products they would announce it on their website, NOT on creative labs public message boards.


The post was fake, yes, but the issue still remains and was the cause of the entire uproar. Creative is falsely advertising things on their boxes and their drivers disable those features, when a guy enabled them and released the drivers they threatened him... Creative advertises those features with a vista ready sticker. They HAVE to allow those feature to be useable and they havn't been for the last year.


----------



## RaiDer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murlocke*


Um its much bigger than you think. There have been thousands of people claiming they will never buy creative again. The story has made its way to some of the most popular sites on the web and its over a quarter of a million views on the single creative thread. I highly doubt they are laughing, as their stocks are falling rapidly right now and they are losing alot of customers. Not just one or two people, thousands.

The post was fake, yes, but the issue still remains and was the cause of the entire uproar.



The way it's going I'l be sitting down and watching it on BBC1 News come 6pm tonight.


----------



## dskina




----------



## Cool Matty

Guys, you need to put this in perspective:

A. Creative's stock isn't falling very much. As a matter of fact, the stock market is closed right now (it's not an american market, folks!)
B. Even 10,000 lost customers would not cause Creative to crumble.
C. The internet can make things seem much bigger than it is.

The only way Creative is going to really start caring is if this starts hitting real news channels (newspapers, tv, etc), and lasts more than a few days.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RaiDer*


The way it's going I'l be sitting down and watching it on BBC1 News come 6pm tonight.


Yea if creative was smart theyd announce that they are going to offer him a position and apoligize for the false advertising for the last year. That is about the only way they would be forgiven by most people IMHO.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cool Matty*


Guys, you need to put this in perspective:

A. Creative's stock isn't falling very much. As a matter of fact, the stock market is closed right now (it's not an american market, folks!)
B. Even 10,000 lost customers would not cause Creative to crumble.
C. The internet can make things seem much bigger than it is.

The only way Creative is going to really start caring is if this starts hitting real news channels (newspapers, tv, etc), and lasts more than a few days.


Honestly, I hope it does..


----------



## edeekeos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murlocke*


Um its much bigger than you think. There have been thousands of people claiming they will never buy creative again. The story has made its way to some of the most popular sites on the web and its over a quarter of a million views on the single creative thread. I highly doubt they are laughing, as their stocks are falling rapidly right now and they are losing alot of customers. Not just one or two people, thousands.


HA, a petition of even 5,000 people is not going to cause a wave. because at the end of the day a million people still bought their products. what you guys fail to realize, is creative is not JUST sound cards. they have a huge market. they will be fine if a couple crybabies dont want to buy their stuff again.

but, good luck with your crusades. ill be watching the stocks, and ill keep you informed.


----------



## weidass

Quote:



SO will it be okay if I modify Vista to support DirectX11? And then ask for money to support me?


you mean just like how that guy is doing the same with XP and DX 10?


----------



## Turnoz

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 627 (27 members and 600 guests)


----------



## R3ap3R

I agree: The story is huge with or without Newegg... prior to that post, the internet was already in an uproar.. can you blame people? Spend money on something that doesn't work as advertised, and then watch the one guy who can save your hardware be silenced and threatened like that? It is absurd...


----------



## d31337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cool Matty*


Guys, you need to put this in perspective:

A. Creative's stock isn't falling very much. As a matter of fact, the stock market is closed right now (it's not an american market, folks!)
B. Even 10,000 lost customers would not cause Creative to crumble.
C. The internet can make things seem much bigger than it is.

The only way Creative is going to really start caring is if this starts hitting real news channels (newspapers, tv, etc), and lasts more than a few days.


Where did you come from?? Is this the new Matty or what









For the first time today I agree with you wholeheartedly. Although Ill bet by next week this will be a thing of the past.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murlocke*


Um its much bigger than you think. There have been thousands of people claiming they will never buy creative again. The story has made its way to some of the most popular sites on the web and its over a quarter of a million views on the single creative thread. I highly doubt they are laughing, *as their stocks are falling rapidly right now* and they are losing alot of customers. Not just one or two people, thousands.


Eh, not really. Maybe they will in the next few weeks though.

http://finance.google.com/finance?q=OTC%3ACREAF


----------



## Pegasus

Hey reaper well played on this thread man! And you've spread the issue so well!! Dude you should seriously get on the phone to fox news and get this global!!!


----------



## Cool Matty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d31337*


Where did you come from?? Is this the new Matty or what









For the first time today I agree with you wholeheartedly. Although Ill bet by next week this will be a thing of the past.


No, I'm just a realist. But that doesn't mean I don't want this to last and really tear Creative down. I hope it does last.


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


Eh, not really. Maybe they will in the next few weeks though.

http://finance.google.com/finance?q=OTC%3ACREAF


Creative is not traded on NASDAQ anymore, they are traded on SGX (Singapore Exchange) under Creative 50.

http://esite.sgx.com/live/st/STStock...=Creative%2050

They only dropped 1.8% today.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pegasus*


Hey reaper well played on this thread man! And you've spread the issue so well!! Dude you should seriously get on the phone to fox news and get this global!!!


:|


----------



## ChielScape

my only reaction to that thread would be... "So I'm the only one who got my X-Fi working flawlessly on Vista without doing more than simply installing the drivers?"


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pegasus*


Hey reaper well played on this thread man! And you've spread the issue so well!! Dude you should seriously get on the phone to fox news and get this global!!!


Careful now man, if you inflate his head anymore and it's likely to pop.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinji2k*


Creative is not traded on NASDAQ anymore, they are traded on SGX (Singapore Exchange) under Creative 50.

http://esite.sgx.com/live/st/STStock...=Creative%2050

They only dropped 1.8% today.


Good to know, thanks.


----------



## Criswell

And why is the source [OCN] on this thread? Shouldn't it be where it actually came from? And not some kid on the internet that thinks he created this issue aka R3ap3R?


----------



## mhsbrian

Getting the corporate news involved....I could just see it...The internet Pwns Creative with pure 0wn4ge forum spamming skillz. Lol!


----------



## l V l

I just do not get why we are bashing them so hard, YES they do suck for the most part in drivers and support for their products, but we don't make huge explosion threads for the 100 other companies that suck as well... I just think this is blown WAY out of proportion.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Criswell*


And why is the source [OCN] on this thread? Shouldn't it be where it actually came from? And not some kid on the internet that thinks he created this issue aka R3ap3R?



Because the deal with the Newegg post was first broke here on OCN.







Not to mention that not everything is on Creative's site... you don't see the register or the consumerist saying it was Creative... they claim that they are the source as well...
Kid? I was on the interwebz while you were in diapers... get out of here, troll.


----------



## l V l

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Criswell*


And why is the source [OCN] on this thread? Shouldn't it be where it actually came from? And not some kid on the internet that thinks he created this issue aka R3ap3R?


Well he wrote an article himself about the events so he can technically do that, although it doesn't feel too good.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Criswell*


And why is the source [OCN] on this thread? Shouldn't it be where it actually came from? And not some kid on the internet that thinks he created this issue aka R3ap3R?


That is a little harsh. Read through the first page or two and he explains why OCN is the source. I agree though Creative should be the source.

No need to resort to name calling ("Kid"). He never said he thought he created, and listed his sources appropriately. You're slightly out of line.


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d31337*


Well I am sticking up for Creative here.

I cannot believe how many of my internet community bretherin are supporting this guys drivers which unlock functionality that must be paid for.

Since when do we support stealing and piracy, because, in short, thats all he is doing, pirating.


Don't get me started with the fact that they asked to pay for more to use the card at its full potential - the ALchemy ripoff? I'm about to buy a car now, what would happen if I'd have to pay extra for the windows? I mean it can work without, much like my audigy without EAX.

All things considered, Creative are still superb sound cards and I'm convinced that I got what I paid for considering it was refurbished, so at 25% of the original price. This is it's value without working EAX (emulated, simulated, hardware, don't really care), but what began as a good investment is now only a fair deal.

This isn't a support for piracy and you know it. This is just (many) angry customers that feel ripped-off and they feel like fraternizing with the enemy of the enemy.


----------



## l V l

Agreed, however I do want to comment on the title. Fall from glory? They didn't fall from glory, they made a mistake and they aren't going to fall. They might trip and almost fall, but they are most likely going to remain the bigger company in terms of sound cards...


----------



## Benny99

Criswell is always harsh


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l V l*


Agreed, however I do want to comment on the title. Fall from glory? They didn't fall from glory, they made a mistake and they aren't going to fall. They might trip and almost fall, but they are most likely going to remain the bigger company in terms of sound cards...



That title underwent four changes already, lol.... we are stuck with this one; matches Murlocke's Digg post, which is over 1600 diggs now. I harbor no ill will on Creative... I loved their products, and even put up with crappy drivers.. but threatening a respected member of their own community with a lawsuit, and to do it publically? It is the principle.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l V l*


Agreed, however I do want to comment on the title. Fall from glory? They didn't fall from glory, they made a mistake and they aren't going to fall. They might trip and almost fall, but they are most likely going to remain the bigger company in terms of sound cards...


Mods changed the title from "creatives epics phailures" to something more professional.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l V l*


Agreed, however I do want to comment on the title. *Fall from glory? They didn't fall from glory*, they made a mistake and they aren't going to fall. They might trip and almost fall, but they are most likely going to remain the bigger company in terms of sound cards...


*points to his forehead* They did in here... They did in here...


----------



## l V l

Hmm... I suppose it could be relative. Haha. I just think we are making this a bigger deal than it needs to be, especially going as far as smashing your own sound card over it? I mean come on now...


----------



## FrankenPC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Turnoz*


Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 627 (27 members and 600 guests)


AND!!!!! OCN is still responsive!!!

Cheers to Admin and ther gang for doing a good performance tuning job!


----------



## SolShade

holy crap guys we get the point already stop posting.


----------



## l V l

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FrankenPC*


AND!!!!! OCN is still responsive!!!

Cheers to Admin and ther gang for doing a good performance tuning job!


Sorry to be off topic, but you should dual boot with 64bit Vista, I have personally jumped from 32 to 64 and the performance is epic. Just give it a try and let your quad fly free as a bird!


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dralb*


From what I read, they have not threatened legal action. Besides, intentions do not make the law. I am not defending creative here, I am just saying that there is more than one issue. It is one thing to blame them for lack of support (whether intentional or not) and quite another to attack them for protecting their interests and property.


I'm whipped







They are different issues, but quite tied together, at least on moral terms. They sold something and decided not to offer support. Some guy continued where they left off, what is their problem? The problem imho is of prestige: they were beaten in their own court by a teenager. In a multinational like this you can't find a tougher slap on the face for a director than to be shown by a no-one that your software development team is bettered by a kid - live and transparently on the web. Afterwards the user's reaction is just frustration...


----------



## Cool Matty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l V l*


Sorry to be off topic, but you should dual boot with 64bit Vista, I have personally jumped from 32 to 64 and the performance is epic. Just give it a try and let your quad fly free as a bird!










Not really. 99% of your applications are written in 32-bit, meaning equal or less performance, not more.


----------



## dralb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dragosmp*


I'm whipped







They are different issues, but quite tied together, at least on moral terms. They sold something and decided not to offer support. Some guy continued where they left off, what is their problem? The problem imho is of prestige: they were beaten in their own court by a teenager. In a multinational like this you can't find a tougher slap on the face for a director than to be shown by a no-one that your software development team is bettered by a kid - live and transparently on the web. Afterwards the user's reaction is just frustration...



I think, as is almost always the case, it is money. They don't want someone offering support that they do not which would stop those owners from buying newer items. Very rarely is saving face why a corp. would do anything like this. I also think that it has gotten much, much more press than they (creative) intended. As the letter states, it wasn't a problem until he started accepting donations for it.


----------



## lordikon

Look at the repbacks coming in on this thread (toward bottom of this page) even still. This thread may be slowing down on OCN, but this thing is spreading like crazy elsewhere.


----------



## Cool Matty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dralb*


I think, as is almost always the case, it is money. They don't want someone offering support that they do not which would stop those owners from buying newer items. Very rarely is saving face why a corp. would do anything like this. I also think that it has gotten much, much more press than they (creative) intended. As the letter states, it wasn't a problem until he started accepting donations for it.


Incorrect. Donations was not the real issue Creative had. It was "misuse of our IP", which is ridiculous because all he was doing was giving us what we were promised on the box, and lied to on Creative's site.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Look at the repbacks coming in on this thread (toward bottom of this page) even still. This thread may be slowing down on OCN, but this thing is spreading like crazy elsewhere.










Over 150! Maybe some of the guest would like to join and post, that'd be great.... get some fresh opinions and viewpoints


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*









Over 150! Maybe some of the guest would like to join and post, that'd be great.... get some fresh opinions and viewpoints










Most of the guests probably never make it past the first couple of pages







.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Most of the guests probably never make it past the first couple of pages







.



How many pages is it on default? Only 19 when you max out the number of posts per page in your options.


----------



## dralb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cool Matty*


Incorrect. Donations was not the real issue Creative had. It was "misuse of our IP", which is ridiculous because all he was doing was giving us what we were promised on the box, and lied to on Creative's site.



Quote:



When you solicit donations for providing packages like this, you are profiting from something that you do not own.


That is from the letter as well. It clearly states that they have an issue with him accepting compensation for his drivers.

edit: I agree that they can word it how ever they like and go after him for any number of reasons, but it boils down to money in the end.


----------



## dirtylarryuk

Creatives share price is falling!

When shareholders and banks start to sell, suddenly upset users on a forum look like more than a storm in a teacup...


----------



## nepas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


How many pages is it on default? Only 19 when you max out the number of posts per page in your options.


well i am showing 76 pages now


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dirtylarryuk*


Creatives share price is falling!

When shareholders and banks start to sell, suddenly upset users on a forum look like more than a storm in a teacup...


A single day small drop isn't significant. If it is continuous then it might signify something more. Another stat to look at is the amount being sold, not just the prices.


----------



## Cool Matty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dralb*


That is from the letter as well. It clearly states that they have an issue with him accepting compensation for his drivers.


Read the whole letter, not a couple sentences.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dirtylarryuk*


Creatives share price is falling!

When shareholders and banks start to sell, suddenly upset users on a forum look like more than a storm in a teacup...


Since when is a 1% drop in shares the sign of a failing company? Companies in the USA fluctuate more than that on a daily basis.


----------



## jinja_ninja

Not sure whether this is cool or not...

But here is a page which contains some HTTP download links for daniel_k's drivers. Both for Vista and XP.

I'm trying these out for myself


----------



## 98uk

Share prices are to do with the current credit problems, not this


----------



## Murlocke

2nd highest on digg.









Good job guys.

The more popular this gets, the more chance we have of good drivers.


----------



## jinja_ninja

Wow, just installed Daniel_K drivers and now I have all my EAX options back! Yay!

Up yours Creative


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cool Matty*


Incorrect. Donations was not the real issue Creative had. It was "misuse of our IP", which is ridiculous because all he was doing was giving us what we were promised on the box, and lied to on Creative's site.


The problem is that his dvd has allover the "Creative" logo. Had he release them under a different name (like omega, ngo and many others) it would have been fine legally.


----------



## bahbahthelamb

I used to be a large supporter in Creative including multiple purchases of sound cards $200+. That was many years ago, as their software support was declining further and further, it became apparent to me around 2002, that the only thing that made Creative seem prestigious and an industry leader was the inflated prices. It's a scam that many companies have done; a name and logo that you know and an overly-expensive price and people will buy it and delude themselves into thinking they got quality merchandise.

When I had that huge ISA Sound Blaster AWE32, my first Creative product, I was in love. I recommended Creative to everybody, and not just for Sound Cards. I bought their modems, their video cards; if I could get that peripheral from Creative, I trusted it and bought it. When Windows XP was released, they had serious issues getting drivers for their sound cards working properly. At that time, I was using a Sound Blaster Audigy Platinum. While the Audigy 2 was out at that time, I had only owned that $200 sound card (and accessories) for about two years and I was NOT going to be spending $100 a year on getting sound to come off my computer, no matter how intricate the audio setup. The XP driver would screw up on the remote, spontaneously max out the volume unprovoked, and wouldn't route out to the rear speakers on half of the applications due to poor DirectX interoperability. On top of that, they offered no Linux support, which was the route that I was heading for at the time. Now I am converted over to Linux and enjoying that I am getting comparable 7.1 surround hardware support and better software support off of a dirt cheap onboard adapter (and thatâ€™s in all four of the OSâ€™s on my computer: openSUSE 10.3, Windows XP (x86), Windows Vista (x86_64), and MacOS X 10.4.8). I have a surround receiver that blows the features of the latest Creative devices away and it cost me less than $120 and has given me good service for 5+ years.

All you need from your computerâ€™s sound card is a good digital input and a good digital output; everything else can be externalized for cheaper and better support.

Iâ€™ve been boycotting Creative for six years due to poor software support and I am completely appalled by this recent incident. As far as I know, Creative has the same Linux support as they did six years ago which is 3rd party drivers only. If this is the case, and they are making a stance against 3rd party drivers, then it will cut-off the Linux community. While they already lost me as a customer, there are many more that they can lose by making such a stance.

I look forward to the downfall of Creative almost as much as I look forward to the downfall of Microsoft; I just see Creativeâ€™s downfall happening a lot sooner.

-Josh


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Anyone got a link to Daniel_K's drivers.


google them and you'll find your link. Does anybody know if it's legal to use them?


----------



## jinja_ninja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bahbahthelamb*


I look forward to the downfall of Creative almost as much as I look forward to the downfall of Microsoft; I just see Creativeâ€™s downfall happening a lot sooner.


The downfall of Microsoft will make us all use horrible Linux distros.

Linux is great for servers... that's about it. For average, non-enthusiast user, its a goddamn nightmare.

But that's another discussion all together


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

I don't think this has been posted, so check out Nordic Hardware's rather impartial commentary on the present hubbub.


----------



## jinja_ninja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dragosmp* 
google them and you'll find your link. Does anybody know if it's legal to use them?

Bah, look back one page and you will see a post of mine with a link.

Nobody reads anything anymore


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dragosmp* 
The problem is that his dvd has allover the "Creative" logo. Had he release them under a different name (like omega, ngo and many others) it would have been fine legally.

IP means Intellectual Property. Creative doesn't care about the logos, they care about their code being changed and repackaged.


----------



## Murlocke

This was a triumph.
I'm making a note here:
HUGE SUCCESS.
It's hard to overstate
my satisfaction.

Yea i'm bored.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murlocke* 
2nd highest on digg.









Good job guys.

The more popular this gets, the more chance we have of good drivers.

Woot









@ any mod: Can I link the reputable torrents in the OP, please?


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jinja_ninja* 
Wow, just installed Daniel_K drivers and now I have all my EAX options back! Yay!

Up yours Creative










Daniel_K is a genius... he should be offered a job @ Creative, and then he should turn it down and tell them where to shove it.


----------



## Mattngsx

HAHA to Creative. Onboard SOUND forever!!!!

You can't link the torrent but you can link to the page that has the link for the torrent. I believe this is ok???


----------



## Metalica732

WHY DID YOU SUBMIT THIS THREAD TO DIGG YOU FOOL!! Do you not remember what happned last time when the whole site went down because of that GFX ranking thread that was posted. You better hope all the server upgrades will protect against this because everything will be blamed on you.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metalica732* 
WHY DID YOU SUBMIT THIS THREAD TO DIGG YOU FOOL!! Do you not remember what happned last time when the whole site went down because of that GFX ranking thread that was posted. You better hope all the server upgrades will protect against this because everything will be blamed on you.

Fool? The servers are way faster than the last time we were dugg, admin recently upgraded the servers quite a bit... We've already surpassed the last digg by 400 people and the servers are still snappy and fast. We had permission from a mod to post it on digg to make sure the servers could handle it.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metalica732* 
WHY DID YOU SUBMIT THIS THREAD TO DIGG YOU FOOL!! Do you not remember what happned last time when the whole site went down because of that GFX ranking thread that was posted. You better hope all the server upgrades will protect against this because everything will be blamed on you.

Its been on digg all day. Hell, we even set the record for most people on OCN earlier today, and the site didn't even slow down. With our server upgrades, we're not one of those poor sites that get raped by the Digg effect.


----------



## sublime0

wow...... Dissapointing


----------



## Choggs396

1,800+ posts in 3 days! O.O

I think Creative may have just shot themselves in the foot with this one.... wow.


----------



## Soundzilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jinja_ninja* 
Have you had various Creative hardware fail on you?
Have you experienced their terrible "Support" service?
Have you used their Vista drivers with limited functionality?

If you can answer "no" to those questions, then please keep quiet.

Regardless of yesterday's Daniel_K events, Creative have been riding on a monopoly for years, selling a reasonable amount of defective produce. The recent events have basically brought the whole situation to boiling point.

As a matter of fact, I do have two Creative sound cards. An Audigy 2ZS and an X-Fi Platinum. They work perfectly and have done so for years. To me, not having to use their support service is a positive reflection on them.

I won't use Vista because Microsoft broke audio hardware acceleration by ripping out the guts of DirectSound. They removed the Hardware Abstraction Layer from Vista. No sense in blaming Creative for that. It looks more like Microsoft sticking it to Creative and consumers by requiring all the cool processing that the X-Fi does to be done by your host CPU instead of offloading it to the X-Fi.

The reason other sound cards don't have any trouble is because other sound cards don't have all the hardware processing horsepower that the X-Fi has built-in. Other manufacturers are simply providing codecs for clean audio I/O and any game audio processing follows the Vista model by processing at the host level.

People need to read up before flipping out and calling for Creative's head on a plate. This is a ridiculous overreaction by people who don't understand what Creative's hardware is designed to do. It isn't a simple on/off switch that magically does everything you want or doesn't.

Would you react the same way if Microsoft suddenly decided that everything your nVidia 8800 does could be done in software, so they removed hardware acceleration support in the next Vista update? Would that somehow be nVidia's problem?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Soundzilla* 
As a matter of fact, I do have two Creative sound cards. An Audigy 2ZS and an X-Fi Platinum. They work perfectly and have done so for years. To me, not having to use their support service is a positive reflection on them.

I won't use Vista because Microsoft broke audio hardware acceleration by ripping out the guts of DirectSound. They removed the Hardware Abstraction Layer from Vista. No sense in blaming Creative for that. It looks more like Microsoft sticking it to Creative and consumers by requiring all the cool processing that the X-Fi does to be done by your host CPU instead of offloading it to the X-Fi.

The reason other sound cards don't have any trouble is because other sound cards don't have all the hardware processing horsepower that the X-Fi has built-in. Other manufacturers are simply providing codecs for clean audio I/O and any game audio processing follows the Vista model by processing at the host level.

People need to read up before flipping out and calling for Creative's head on a plate. This is a ridiculous overreaction by people who don't understand what Creative's hardware is designed to do. It isn't a simple on/off switch that magically does everything you want or doesn't.

Would you react the same way if Microsoft suddenly decided that everything your nVidia 8800 does could be done in software, so they removed hardware acceleration support in the next Vista update? Would that somehow be nVidia's problem?

I think your missing the point, Daniel's drivers have all the advertised features that you would have in XP. While creative's do not. So either creative is purposely not releasing these features (which are advertised) or they don't know how to code them in vista. The bottomline is, its possible to have all these features in Vista and creative is choosing not to do it and is banning the one member that made it possible from doing it. This is false advertisement, and it is illegal.


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Soundzilla* 
As a matter of fact, I do have two Creative sound cards. An Audigy 2ZS and an X-Fi Platinum. They work perfectly and have done so for years. To me, not having to use their support service is a positive reflection on them.

I won't use Vista because Microsoft broke audio hardware acceleration by ripping out the guts of DirectSound. They removed the Hardware Abstraction Layer from Vista. No sense in blaming Creative for that. It looks more like Microsoft sticking it to Creative and consumers by requiring all the cool processing that the X-Fi does to be done by your host CPU instead of offloading it to the X-Fi.

The reason other sound cards don't have any trouble is because other sound cards don't have all the hardware processing horsepower that the X-Fi has built-in. Other manufacturers are simply providing codecs for clean audio I/O and any game audio processing follows the Vista model by processing at the host level.

People need to read up before flipping out and calling for Creative's head on a plate. This is a ridiculous overreaction by people who don't understand what Creative's hardware is designed to do. It isn't a simple on/off switch that magically does everything you want or doesn't.

Would you react the same way if Microsoft suddenly decided that everything your nVidia 8800 does could be done in software, so they removed hardware acceleration support in the next Vista update? Would that somehow be nVidia's problem?


Then why is it that daniel_k can do it on their hardware on vista?


----------



## R3ap3R

As for being dugg: 50K+ views of this thread in less than 24 hours, and not even a hint of lag... wtg OCN admins, great job









EDIT: Most users ever online was 2,737, 5 Hours Ago at 08:09 AM.... an hour later, I saw 980 guests in this thread alone


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R3ap3R* 
As for being dugg: 50K+ views of this thread in less than 24 hours, and not even a hint of lag... wtg OCN admins, great job









I got some minor slow downs about 15 mins ago but nothing major... Was taking about 6 seconds a page... seems fine now.


----------



## thedarklordjay

have to say until vista i was always a fan of creative, but because of the vista issues i never did get a X-Fi. I was thinking of getting one soon, but not if there is no decent drivers. Bad decision by Creative, and i hope euro suppliers like Komplett follow the example of Newegg


----------



## Chipp

We're getting a new linkback about every 5 minutes - interesting.

I'm approving them as often as I can.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
We're getting a new linkback about every 5 minutes - interesting.

I'm approving them as often as I can.

That is because I saw it on theconsumerist, reddit, digg (of course), and some ass won't quit spamming the OP @ Creative.... elsewhere, I dunno but it seems many of the linkbacks are other forums.

EDIT: Also on the front page of http://boycottcreative.com


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
We're getting a new linkback about every 5 minutes - interesting.

I'm approving them as often as I can.

This "MJC420" Guy is spamming this thread all over the net. All those new linkbacks are basically just that guy spamming. We asked him to stop yesterday but we have no clue who he is on OCN.

Possible to do a IP check and infract this guy for spamming or something? Its going to give OCN a bad name if he keeps spamming the creative forums.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
We're getting a new linkback about every 5 minutes - interesting.

I'm approving them as often as I can.

Great publicity for OCN. Best forum I've been to IMO, maybe others will get a chance to see its greatness.

Hopefully some decent drivers come out of this mess as well. An apology from Creative would be nice as well, at the very least.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I offered for the DanielK Drivers but that got rejected, along with 10-15 of my rep.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murlocke* 
This "MJC420" Guy is spamming this thread all over the net. All those new linkbacks are basically just that guy spamming. We asked him to stop yesterday but we have no clue who he is on OCN.

Possible to do a IP check and infract this guy for spamming or something? Its going to give OCN a bad name if he keeps spamming the creative forums.

Granted he has spammed in there, and I told him to stop the nonsense several times (so have others), but many of the link backs are from other sites where reputable members of the third-party site linked back to us.... word just travels fast; don't let "MJC" think he had any real part in it.... he is a tool.


----------



## Starholdest

I know everyone is now boycotting Creative, but has anyone thought of what sound cards they will buy if Creative goes bankrupt? I also think that throwing out perfectly good sound cards is a total waste of money and the people that do it are just plain stupid. If you're not happy with the product, send it back, don't snap it in half.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


As for being dugg: 50K+ views of this thread in less than 24 hours, and not even a hint of lag... wtg OCN admins, great job









EDIT: Most users ever online was 2,737, 5 Hours Ago at 08:09 AM.... an hour later, I saw 980 guests in this thread alone


Wow, broke the record. Dang. Now that's a lot of people!

This thing is a big deal, huh?


----------



## joemaniaci

I recognize that mjc420 for some reason, i want to say he is on the evga forum.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

WELL since creative pulled the driver support which they werent even producing, I see they have every right to be angry with creative, and they have a right to demonstrate by however means they want.

But LOL at jinja_ninja's idea.... Burn a CDR with the driver software on it lolzzz

I think that the small demonstration going on will push creative for better support, something always happens eventually when things like this occur.

Althogh I still dont understand why Creative did what they did


----------



## txtmstrjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starholdest*


I know everyone is now boycotting Creative, but has anyone thought of what sound cards they will buy if Creative goes bankrupt?


My ears love the CMI8788 cards (Razer Barracuda AC-1; HT Omega Claro; Auzentech X-Meridian; I've tried all these, but the Bluegears B-Enspirer is another card with the same APU) more than the X-Fi.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starholdest*


I also think that throwing out perfectly good sound cards is a total waste of money and the people that do it are just plain stupid. If you're not happy with the product, send it back, don't snap it in half.


Very true.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joemaniaci*


I recognize that mjc420 for some reason, i want to say he is on the evga forum.



Anyone know a mod on the evga forum who can get us an IP or real name? Maybe pass it on to an OCN mod?

EDIT: @ 800 ppl still


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


As for being dugg: 50K+ views of this thread in less than 24 hours, and not even a hint of lag... wtg OCN admins, great job









EDIT: Most users ever online was 2,737, 5 Hours Ago at 08:09 AM.... an hour later, I saw 980 guests in this thread alone


i forget what time it was at, but i saw close to 1100 in this thread alone


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


Anyone know a mod on the evga forum who can get us an IP or real name? Maybe pass it on to an OCN mod?


searching for him right now


----------



## Cool Matty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Soundzilla*


As a matter of fact, I do have two Creative sound cards. An Audigy 2ZS and an X-Fi Platinum. They work perfectly and have done so for years. To me, not having to use their support service is a positive reflection on them.


Congratulations on being the minority.

Quote:



I won't use Vista because Microsoft broke audio hardware acceleration by ripping out the guts of DirectSound. They removed the Hardware Abstraction Layer from Vista. No sense in blaming Creative for that. It looks more like Microsoft sticking it to Creative and consumers by requiring all the cool processing that the X-Fi does to be done by your host CPU instead of offloading it to the X-Fi.


This is terribly misinformed and rather shortsighted.

1. This is the last year for XP. Microsoft will be ending retail boxes of XP in June, and OEM licenses in January of '09. Not upgrading to Vista despite having the hardware to run it is ridiculous at this point.
2. It's Creative's fault because it was their terrible programming in the first place that put them in this situation. Also, you can have hardware accelerated sound cards, you just can't use the hacky method Creative used before. It means companies will need to write better, more stable drivers, which results in a better experience. 
3. Daniel_K proved that the HAL had nothing to do with the driver issues. Microsoft cannot be blamed for this. Creative knows how to fix it, they just won't.

Quote:



The reason other sound cards don't have any trouble is because other sound cards don't have all the hardware processing horsepower that the X-Fi has built-in. Other manufacturers are simply providing codecs for clean audio I/O and any game audio processing follows the Vista model by processing at the host level.


That's a sweeping generalization if I ever saw one, and is also mostly incorrect. Yes, onboard sound cards generally don't have much in the way of hardware acceleration, but there are numerous other cards out there that do. And Vista's driver model has nothing to do with it.

Quote:



People need to read up before flipping out and calling for Creative's head on a plate. This is a ridiculous overreaction by people who don't understand what Creative's hardware is designed to do. It isn't a simple on/off switch that magically does everything you want or doesn't.


But, it is a simple switch. Daniel_K proved this. They have the means to make it work, and easily. They just refuse to do it. It's their responsibility, and they lied to their customers about it.

Quote:



Would you react the same way if Microsoft suddenly decided that everything your nVidia 8800 does could be done in software, so they removed hardware acceleration support in the next Vista update? Would that somehow be nVidia's problem?


You do realize that Microsoft did change the video driver model also, in Vista? I don't see any loss of hardware acceleration there, just far more stable drivers and future support for amazing DX10 features. Why don't you leave the blame where it really belongs?


----------



## joemaniaci

Great, my memory isnt the greatest but I know the mjc420 some how, looked at his photobucket and hes a marine like me, no wonder hes an ass. Ill send him a message.


----------



## rx7speed

I just hope this wakes creative up a little bit.

at this point I admit I'm a little miffed with them being I used to own one of their x-fi platinum cards taht supported dolby and DTS decoding. updated the drivers and all of a sudden dolby decoding is gone. it's not an issue with the card on this one just the drivers as an uninstall of their "updated" drivers and reinstalling off the disk fixed the "problem"
that card broke bought a x-fi gamer fatality it said on back of the box dolby and DTS decoding, if you looked on their website for support with the x-fi fatality gamer series it showed you how to enable dolby and dTs decoding yet if tried to follow their own instructions it didn't work as they had no dolby tab. contacting their own tech support was a joke and took a few weeks worth of emails back and forth for them to finally tell me oh sorry the fatality series doesn't support dolby. even though I gave them that info off the bat it still took a few weeks for them to finally tell me it has been disabled.


----------



## PiratesRule

I see a lot has happened since I was on last night. Nice to see the servers were able to handle the load unlike the last time we were on Digg.


----------



## shajbot

Of course, the server has Intel under the hood.


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


Anyone know a mod on the evga forum who can get us an IP or real name? Maybe pass it on to an OCN mod?

EDIT: @ 800 ppl still


sent him a message, hopefully he won't do it again.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joemaniaci*


Great, my memory isnt the greatest but I know the mjc420 some how, looked at his photobucket and hes a marine like me, no wonder hes an ass. Ill send him a message.



Are you saying that marines are all asses? Lol


----------



## highwhey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Hundred Gunner*


I was called a moron for saying this isn't a joke




















there's lots of jerks in these forums


----------



## serialtoon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *txtmstrjoe*


NewEgg wins.

(To Creative): Fatal1ty.


ROFL!!!


----------



## R3ap3R

Update: Broke 55K views here @ OCN, coming up on 1000 replies... story dugg for OCN 2300+ times, making it the second most dugg of the day. OP @ Creative almost a quarter million views







Where are the mods on the creative forums? Hiding??


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


Are you saying that marines are all asses? Lol










yeh.


----------



## highwhey

LOL at the 1 billion linkbacks


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


Where are the mods on the creative forums? Hiding??


Cashing in their 401k's while they still have value.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *highwhey*


LOL at the 1 billion linkbacks


They're all from one user spamming this thread on the creative forum.


----------



## joemaniaci

Well he seems to only be spamming the digg article now, which ironically leads right back to OCN. Not much can be done on diggs end.

Plus if someone wants to be sneaky, he has an account at digg, but only registered users that are his friends can see his info. So go make a friend.


----------



## R3ap3R

Digg doesn't haven't to worry about reputation... so long as he quits linking the article directly, let him digg all he wants until he gets tired and cries his 8 yo self to sleep....

We hit the blogosphere! http://jackwhispers.blogspot.com/ is just one among hundreds on blogspot and other blogging sites.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joemaniaci*


Well he seems to only be spamming the digg article now, which ironically leads right back to OCN. Not much can be done on diggs end.

Plus if someone wants to be sneaky, he has an account at digg, but only registered users that are his friends can see his info. So go make a friend.


On the plus side, at least he's busy spamming from his computer desk, rather than doing something like drinking and driving, or other stupid things that have more serious repercussions.


----------



## PiratesRule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


There all from one user spamming this thread on the creative forum.


It looks like a majority of them aren't from the Creative forums.


----------



## R3ap3R

Looking through the refbacks, it appears that most people are ignoring MJC and many are coming from other sites, blogs, and forums _other_ than Creative's site









EDIT: PiratesRule beat me to it by less than 10 seconds.... lol

EDIT2: Digg count is going up, btw, but being on the front page makes that a no-brainer


----------



## Guruboy

Darn it...I'm joining the no-more-Creative bandwagon. With the right drivers and the right customer relations (NOT this), they could have my business forever. I agree, I'm tired of wating for decent Vista drivers to come out and I'm amazed that Creative would go the "here's the IP law so there" route. Screw it. No more Creative for me.


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


Digg doesn't haven't to worry about reputation... so long as he quits linking the article directly, let him digg all he wants until he gets tired and cries his 8 yo self to sleep....

We hit the blogosphere! http://jackwhispers.blogspot.com/ is just one among hundreds on blogspot and other blogging sites.


Well when you click on the article at digg, it takes you directly to this thread.


----------



## Jacko87

OCN has like 2000 guests online right now because of the link backs!!!







Thats a lot more than I've ever seen.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joemaniaci*


Well when you click on the article at digg, it takes you directly to this thread.



True, but anyone reading this conversation can clearly see that we don't condone such actions and that sort of BS doesn't fly here


----------



## FrankenPC

I linked this post with a lowdown to CNN. I think enough people are interested that this could make a tech article. Wee shall see if they bite.


----------



## ratn9ne

Every single creative product i have ever owned broke before it should have. From $100 7.1 external sound cards, to cd-roms, to video cards. I think 4 out of 5 of the sound blaster lives i owned back in the day all broke. I ditched creative a long time ago. I'm glad to see them fall.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jacko87*


OCN has like 2000 guests online right now because of the link backs!!!







Thats a lot more than I've ever seen.


It happened last time when we got on digg for a graphics card ranking thread, but the servers seem to be handeling the traffic quite well this time.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jacko87*


OCN has like 2000 guests online right now because of the link backs!!!







Thats a lot more than I've ever seen.


We broke 2,700 this morning... new record


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FrankenPC*


I linked this post with a lowdown to CNN. I think enough people are interested that this could make a tech article. Wee shall see if they bite.



I emailed: CNN, G4, ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, NYTIMES, and the Washinton Post


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


True, but anyone reading this conversation can clearly see that we don't condone such actions and that sort of BS doesn't fly here










Of course, but its hard to get upset when the results are the same regardless.

All I know is, two nights ago I emailed all the websites that pretty much show up here, about 20 I think, and the majority of them now have articles. I used the original creative forum thread though.


----------



## R3ap3R

Posted here:

Quote:



OK Folks...just got off the Phone with Newegg concerning RMA. They will be E-Mailing all their customers who bought Creative cards in the near future regarding this issue and RMA's. I told them that if I do end up RMAing my card if Creative does not correct this situation (I may end up RMAing anyway and washing my hands of this company anyway), I would buy my new card from them and buy most of all my future purchases from them (kind of do that already!) NEWEGG is supporting US (the Customer) and they deserve our business now and in the future. In this age of Corporate greed, Corruption, and stepping on the little guy by the big corporations in the name of STOCK APPRECIATION where the wealthy shareholders benefit the MOST, NEWGG is a breath of fresh air. Once again, THANK YOU Newegg for your support here. Please pass the word about NEWEGG regarding this issue to other forums on the NET. NEWEGG deserves our support too (i.e. Business)!!!!!


----------



## Guruboy

Newegg rules, as usual.

Creative had better make some changes.


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


Posted here:


I wonder if someone should contact newegg and just let them know about the imposter on the creative forum.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Guruboy*


Newegg rules, as usual.

Creative had better make some changes.


It really wouldn't surprise me if they make a one-hundred percent reversal and even offer daniel_k a job. Thats only if some other company doesnt try to hire him


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


Posted here:


Wow so it was real! Awesome.


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jinja_ninja*


For those people trying to "defend" Creative:

- Two broken Zen Micros (both just a few months after warranty period)
- One broken Zen Vision (within warranty, but horrendous support)
- One Creative Zen Micro with a dodgy headphone jack
- Difficulty finding fully working 5.1 drivers for XP and Live! series card
- Limited functionality in Vista with Audigy2 ZS compared to XP (only get 5.1 support, no working equalizers and other options)

And that is just MY experience over the past few years.

Enough said.


Cool, let's compile a list of creative mp3 player (or any creative product for that matter) problems!

My list:

- I went through 2 zen touches
- My cousin went through 2 zen micros
- My friend went through 2 zen micros
- My other friends went through 1 of... whatever they had... One had a zen sleek, the others had some MuVos
- I went through a SB live 24-bit that crackled like a bag of popcorn
- I went through an x-fi xtrememusic that just couldn't play sound right at all
- My speakers' headphone jack needs to have the plug plugged in at exactly the right angle for it to work now (this has been a problem that gets worse and worse)

My audigy 4 is the only creative product I own that hasn't given me any problems.

I think it's pretty easy to see that creative has some hardware quality issues going on.


----------



## R3ap3R

To find out once and for all, I called Newegg:

They said that they are aware of a post on Creative's site, which "may have been made by a Newegg representative with or without prior authorization"; however, they are "considering their options" and will release a press announcement "shortly"... that was all I could get out of them.


----------



## MNiceGuy

This is by far the most interesting if not amazing things I have seen in my years with computer hardware. There are people who have had no trouble with Creative products and think this whole forum business is immature. There are those that have a had some problems but think all this is overreaction. Then there are those that want nothing less than Creative to end the day as a pile of smoking rubble.

I have read some of the pre-incident reviews on Newegg and it seems that there actually are quite a few people having trouble getting things working with Vista. Reading through the Creative forum, it seems that there are quite a few people scorned by Creative's support.

I honestly believe a lot of what I'm seeing out there right now in relation to this is just people jumping on the bandwagon and throwing wood on the flames. At any rate I am glad this is happening. Some of you will disagree but I think something like this has been a long time coming and unfortunately for Creative, they're the ones that broke the camel's back.

As of late, it's been OK for hardware companies to release products with advertised features that aren't even enabled at the time of launch. These features are promised in a later release date. The 3870x2 had no business being released when it was when considering the number of people having driver issues at launch. The early 8800GTs should have had their thermal issues worked out before they hit the shelves. Certain 680i boards should have had their Kentsfield overclocking (the board was advertised as being able to do so) capabilities worked out ahead of time and so on...

Mediocrity, delays, and broken promises are more common than they should be. With a couple of the examples I listed above, it was a godsend that some of the Nvidia distributers stepped up and took care of these issues for their customers without hassle. Creative made the double-mistake of skipping that step and being caught holding back on Vista-capable drivers. The latter probably being the thing that really got people going.

Creative does make many products true and even 10,000 angry customers aren't going to do much to them in the short-term. What's not being factored is the company's graceful stock price decrease over the last few years despite them having the majority of the market. People that are now in the know will most definitely spread the word (it's the American way afterall) and I think Creative will suffer from this in the more long-term sense.


----------



## d31337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Hundred Gunner*


Cool, let's compile a list of creative mp3 player (or any creative product for that matter) problems!

My list:

- I went through 2 zen touches
- My cousin went through 2 zen micros
- My friend went through 2 zen micros
- My other friends went through 1 of... whatever they had... One had a zen sleek, the others had some MuVos
- I went through a SB live 24-bit that crackled like a bag of popcorn
- I went through an x-fi xtrememusic that just couldn't play sound right at all
- My speakers' headphone jack needs to have the plug plugged in at exactly the right angle for it to work now (this has been a problem that gets worse and worse)

My audigy 4 is the only creative product I own that hasn't given me any problems.

I think it's pretty easy to see that creative has some hardware quality issues going on.


*in a non smartass tone*

If you are so disgruntled by their products why did you continue time and time again to buy them????


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


To find out once and for all, I called Newegg:

They said that they are aware of a post on Creative's site, which "may have been made by a Newegg representative with or without prior authorization"; however, they are "considering their options" and will release a press announcement "shortly"... that was all I could get out of them.


----------



## Jhanfosho

Roflcopterspam!


----------



## R3ap3R

Creative down ~ 2.5% on the Euro stock exchange :: jump

EDIT: I wonder how long "shortly" is?? (for newegg).










^ Not fake! Creative's stock value on a five day view!


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d31337*


*in a non smartass tone*

If you are so disgruntled by their products why did you continue time and time again to buy them????










I have to ask too *also without smartass tone*

I had problems with a hardware company but after a couple failed pieces of hardware I just stopped buying them and that was that.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


Creative down ~ 2.5% on the Euro stock exchange :: jump

EDIT: I wonder how long "shortly" is?? (for newegg).











Well it's definitely on the downward slope (especially if you narrow that chart to 5 days) but that drop isn't significant beyond normal daily trading.


----------



## d31337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*


I have to ask too *also without smartass tone*

I had problems with a hardware company but after a couple failed pieces of hardware I just stopped buying them and that was that.


Exactly.

*in another no smartass tone*









There are plenty of posts on here with the classic "I have had 14(random) different Creative products and they all broke..."

Wouldnt you stop buying them if your luck with their product was that bad?


----------



## R3ap3R

Same source as last post, but Munich:


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d31337*


Exactly.

*in another no smartass tone*









There are plenty of posts on here with the classic "I have had 14(random) different Creative products and they all broke..."

Wouldnt you stop buying them if your luck with their product was that bad?










lol...exactly. Whenever I see someone say "I've RMAed my ______ 5 times!" or "This is the 7th bad ______ from ______" I really start to wonder...


----------



## Higgins

My audigy 2ZS is perfectly stable.. but i havent updated my drivers since november so whatever.

I despise creative.. so maybe i'll just use my onboard and burn my audigy


----------



## d31337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*


lol...exactly. Whenever I see someone say "I've RMAed my ______ 5 times!" or "This is the 7th bad ______ from ______" I really start to wonder...


You and I both my friend, you and I both...


----------



## MNiceGuy

What's the speculation why Creative hasn't responded to this? Hoping it will blow over? Working on a spin?

Also, I'm sure given the attitudes of people here and in other forums that Newegg is more than likely experiencing some angry people wanting RMAs. Is is possible that the Egg would really do something like was outlined in the fake post in the Creative forum?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*


What's the speculation why Creative hasn't responded to this? Hoping it will blow over? Working on a spin?

Also, I'm sure given the attitudes of people here and in other forums that Newegg is more than likely experiencing some angry people wanting RMAs. Is is possible that the Egg would really do something like was outlined in the fake post in the Creative forum?


Probably hoping it just flies over and people stop.. but thats not going to happen.. its to big.

If newegg actually posts on their site they are going to stop selling creative "vista ready" cards then i'm pretty sure it'll cause a reaction.

Considering that they are "considering their options" even if that post is fake, they might just go along with it. Supporting the consumers is sure to net them many many fans.


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murlocke*


Probably hoping it just fly over and people stop.. but thats not going to happen.. its to big.


----------



## d31337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*


What's the speculation why Creative hasn't responded to this? Hoping it will blow over? Working on a spin?

Also, I'm sure given the attitudes of people here and in other forums that Newegg is more than likely experiencing some angry people wanting RMAs. Is is possible that the Egg would really do something like was outlined in the fake post in the Creative forum?


But wouldnt they have had the RMA problem a long time ago?? I mean the 2ZS and Vista hasnt changed alot so these problems have been going on for over a year right??

I dont see many people just straight RMAing their cards just for the hell of it, or just because of this little "uproar"
Besides, most people who are within the 30 day RMA window wouldve spent a few dollars more for the X-FI and those have no problems anyway.


----------



## MNiceGuy

My theory is that they are letting everyone huff and puff until they wear themselves out. What else can they do? Release Vista drivers even though they already told people that they would have to buy another card to get those features (a.k.a. getting caught in a lie)?


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*


My theory is that they are letting everyone huff and puff until they wear themselves out. What else can they do? Release Vista drivers even though they already told people that they would have to buy another card to get those features (a.k.a. getting caught in a lie)?



Good point.. I'll bet they pin it all on the mod who posted the OP @ Creative, claiming that he acted "by himself" without direction


----------



## catmmm

i've had problems with creative sound cards before.....yet i still have one. haven't had any problems with it though...so whatever.

i highly doubt whatever boycott that's happening is even going to hurt creative that bad. they make tons of products...and i bet 75% of the people who buy them probably don't even know what's happening with all of this right now.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d31337*


But wouldnt they have had the RMA problem a long time ago?? I mean the 2ZS and Vista hasnt changed alot so these problems have been going on for over a year right??

I dont see many people just straight RMAing their cards just for the hell of it, or just because of this little "uproar"
Besides, most people who are within the 30 day RMA window wouldve spent a few dollars more for the X-FI and those have no problems anyway.


But what about someone as customer-centric as Newegg selling cards advertised as Vista Ready when not all of the features actually are? I'm not sure if that is the heart of the issue here. I've been trying to read as much about all this as I can but it's growing so fast there's a good chance i may have missed something.


----------



## d31337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*


*My theory is that they are letting everyone huff and puff until they wear themselves out*. What else can they do? Release Vista drivers even though they already told people that they would have to buy another card to get those features (a.k.a. getting caught in a lie)?


Thats exactly what they are going to do.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catmmm*


i've had problems with creative sound cards before.....yet i still have one. haven't had any problems with it though...so whatever.

i highly doubt whatever boycott that's happening is even going to hurt creative that bad. they make tons of products...*and i bet 75% of the people who buy them probably don't even know what's happening with all of this right now.*


This is probably true


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catmmm*


i've had problems with creative sound cards before.....yet i still have one. haven't had any problems with it though...so whatever.

i highly doubt whatever boycott that's happening is even going to hurt creative that bad. they make tons of products...and i bet 75% of the people who buy them probably don't even know what's happening with all of this right now.



I'll bet that the majority of people are not aware of the various products marketed under other trade names either.... welcome to OCN btw


----------



## d31337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*


But what about someone as customer-centric as Newegg selling cards advertised as Vista Ready when not all of the features actually are? I'm not sure if that is the heart of the issue here. I've been trying to read as much about all this as I can but it's growing so fast there's a good chance i may have missed something.


True, but Vista Ready is only at the driver level. This is the same for NICs, Wireless, etc. They have tons of features in XP(mostly ones you do not need) and just the driver to get you by in Vista.

Being Vista Ready is very broad. If it works AT ALL its technically vista ready.


----------



## coffeejunky

Wow this thread really won't die. Look at the linkbacks.
Reaper, I fear for your ego









I think this truly shows the power of consumers when you get them uptight. It should be a lesson to other manufacturers out there.

OCN is getting laggy-
The servers...They can't handle the strain Capt'N


----------



## MNiceGuy

The absolutely ironic thing about all this is I was at a store Friday night looking at a Creative card. I am only using a 2.1 speaker system and all I'd be interested is a boost in SQ over onboard. According to what I can interpret, I myself probably would have never known about all this if I wasn't a regular of this forum


----------



## Nonchalant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy* 
What's the speculation why Creative hasn't responded to this? Hoping it will blow over? Working on a spin?

Dont know but I noticed about 12 hours ago a few threads on their site showed as locked all of a sudden then nothing.

I'd bet they are currently considering how they are going to approach the problem (ie war room type scenario).


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Wow this thread really won't die. Look at the linkbacks.
Reaper, I fear for your ego









I think this truly shows the power of consumers when you get them uptight. It should be a lesson to other manufacturers out there.

OCN is getting laggy-
The servers...They can't handle the strain Capt'N

prolly just your internet because the site is working just dandy for me.
.78043 second to open this post box


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Wow this thread really won't die. Look at the linkbacks.
Reaper, I fear for your ego









I think this truly shows the power of consumers when you get them uptight. It should be a lesson to other manufacturers out there.

OCN is getting laggy-
The servers...They can't handle the strain Capt'N

Snappy and fast for me still.


----------



## prosser13

Same for me.

Bloody hell - I posted the first thread to do with this issue a few days back...must have been yesterday night (24 hours ago) in fact.

Didn't realise what a massive uprising on OCN there would be!


----------



## tomaskir

Going well from me as well. And creative is responding, responding by addind disclaimers and not notifying anyone at all. As pointed out on the creativer forums, that doesnt help them at all after what already happend. They are just covering their azzez atm...

edit: they even misspelled the desclaimer, LOL


----------



## coffeejunky

Ah sorry guys.
My tubes must be blocked again.


----------



## h00chi3

It is all good that this is happening to show what they are doing wrong, but all in all, investors don't look at message boards. I don't think the fall in stock has to do with people posting on the internet. But, once this shows up on major sites like Fox or MSNBC, then the downfall will be theirs!

Go job Reaper, I have to give you that...


----------



## Nonchalant

*Silence From Sound Card Maker After Customer Revolt*

http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/0...e-from-so.html


----------



## Choggs396

Dang, this event is like the French Revolution for sound card owners. LOL.


----------



## Soundzilla

So people are just hoping they can say "I killed a company"?
Whatever.

Cutting through all the BS and bandwagoning, did Daniel_K's driver function exactly to specifications for the hardware under Windows XP? In other words, was this something that he put together and "worked" in that it made noise, provided basic functions, or worked in Vista with FULL FEATURES as if it were from Creative, with full HW acceleration, and EMU chip processing availability?

It's one thing to call Creative a bunch of liars (anyone can and has done that here), but it's another to actually prove that they intentionally crippled something. Until that scenario can be proven in a court, I would trust Creative more than a bunch of Internet cowboys flailing their arms around and calling for everyone at Creative to lose their jobs.

Some of these people contacting major media outlets are really embarrassing for the entire online community. Never underestimate the power of large groups of stupid people.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Soundzilla* 
Never underestimate the power of large groups of stupid people.











...... nice.


----------



## _^MeRcY

cant believe how huge this thread became in one day


----------



## Zulli85

I signed that petition and was damn happy to do so. Here is an example of how bad Creative is in an email that I got from them.


----------



## weidass

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Soundzilla* 
Cutting through all the BS and bandwagoning, did Daniel_K's driver function exactly to specifications for the hardware under Windows XP? In other words, was this something that he put together and "worked" in that it made noise, provided basic functions, or worked in Vista with FULL FEATURES as if it were from Creative, with full HW acceleration, and EMU chip processing availability?


second part, they were fully functional. not just basic.


----------



## grunion

Oh look..my Platinum still works.


----------



## stargate125645

Is Auzentech's support for Vista any better?


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_^MeRcY* 
cant believe how huge this thread became in one day


Me neither... I knew it was a decent story, but this is EPIC... I was just trying to get the word out; not cause a riot, lol


----------



## RickJS

All you did was start a thread about it, don't take so much credit.


----------



## weidass

the azuntech drivers for my explosion are from what i can see, faultless, and im not even using the most up to date versions yet.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R3ap3R* 
Granted he has spammed in there, and I told him to stop the nonsense several times (so have others), but many of the link backs are from other sites where reputable members of the third-party site linked back to us.... word just travels fast; don't let "MJC" think he had any real part in it.... he is a tool.

too late?
http://www.overclock.net/software-ne...ike-forum.html


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
too late?
http://www.overclock.net/software-ne...ike-forum.html

Not there anymore


----------



## TangerineSky

/Sticky


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RickJS* 
All you did was start a thread about it, don't take so much credit.


A: never took any credit
B: did a lot of research and hunting down, even calling people to make the thread a success and make the OP informative.... nobody wants to read all 100(?) pages, lol...
C: The source seyz OCN, not r3ap3r







It is a community success; without members like Murlocke who set it up on Digg and tracked down a mod's "o.k.", and the mod's who have helped keep everything civil and clean, this thread would be just like any other or locked a while ago.


----------



## Lt.JD

More news:http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post...i-drivers.html


----------



## legoman786

Whoa... 526 viewing









Let's hope OCN doesn't crash again *knocks on wood*


----------



## stargate125645

This thread has become useless. Any legitmate questions posted get swallowed up in the finger pointing and posturing.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lt.JD* 
More news:http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post...i-drivers.html


Nice! That just got written today







Have a rep+ for the find


----------



## d31337

The problem, at this point (over a year down the road), is not Creative's but rather ours.
This has been a problem since Vista came out and this little "riot" should have happened then, not now. Why do we as a society know there is a problem, but wait for it to explode before we fix it?!

Example: (metaphorically speaking)
9/11 bombings. WE knew there was a problem with airport security but we waited until it was too late to do anything about it. Then we BLEW IT WAY out of proportion and now it takes you 8 hours just to board your flight. Why didn't we just address the issue when it was in its infancy?
The bridge collapse last November: We knew that bridge inspections in this country were piss poor yet we did nothing about it until many people had to die and now we devote WAAAY too much money into what should have been getting done in the first place. Why didn't we just do it right in the beginning?

I know these are far fetched, but the same principal applies here.

We knew we were getting the shaft with their Vista drivers in the beginning but all we did was the "Well, you suck but, OK ill take it....." mentality toward Creative. Now a company wants to protect their IP and we BLOW UP like mad men.

*I don't agree with what they are doing or have done in the past but if it were this big a deal (i.e. calling ABC, FOX, CNN, Newegg







) it should have been done back when the problem arose.
*
At this point they will probably do nothing about it, which IS crappy, but do you expect anything else?

At this point in the life cycle, its our fault for not addressing it like this over a year ago.

/rant *grabs a beer







*


----------



## Spud387

This is why I am happy with my built in audio hehehe


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


Whoa... 526 viewing









Let's hope OCN doesn't crash again *knocks on wood*


It was over 1000 this morning, digg effect is dying down though. (knock on wood.. peak time soon







)


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


Whoa... 526 viewing









Let's hope OCN doesn't crash again *knocks on wood*


It'll be ok







Hit over 1200 in this thread this morning, and we set a new OCN record for "most people on OCN" today as well... these new servers are teh p1mp


----------



## voice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


It'll be ok







Hit over 1200 in this thread this morning, and we set a new OCN record for "most people on OCN" today as well... these new servers are teh p1mp










Yeah, good thing we faked this article to try them out.


----------



## h3xw1z4rd

opps bad move creative, you may want to think of fireing your drivers team aswell as the guy that thought it would be a good idea to try to stop 3rd party support for your cards


----------



## killerhz

Where might I find and get these drivers?


----------



## Cool Matty

That ArsTechnica thread was probably the most well written, non-biased article I've read on the matter since it started. It should be used as a reference to anyone who wants to know what is going on. Also kudos for them not falling for the NewEgg fakepost crap and writing that in.


----------



## RaiDer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RaiDer*


Quote:



Originally Posted by * [email protected] Forums*

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-news/313210-ocn-creative-s-fall-glory.html : Dugg 1500 times, wow... some people need a life....


Made me lol.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murlocke*


Isn't that the same guy who was spamming this link on every single forum on the internet last night? lol.



I really am LMAO at that guy now, who needs to get a life omlol? Fair do's I mean support the cause. But damn, what a hypocrite. -See attachment..


----------



## forcifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerhz*


Where might I find and get these drivers?


http://thepiratebay.org/tor/4106373/...by.daniel_k%5D seems to be pretty fast. im getting 242 which isnt bad for torrents.

is this ok that im posting this? it isnt illegal...i think..not sure if its illegal just remove it or pm me and i will...


----------



## prosser13

http://www.custompc.co.uk/news/60232...der/page1.html

UK coverage


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *forcifer*


seems to be pretty fast. im getting 242 which isnt bad for torrents.

is this ok that im posting this? it isnt illegal...i think..not sure if its illegal just remove it or pm me and i will...



Considering the circumstance, and the fact that you can find 'em everywhere, I would not be suprised if it is "o.k." this time.... have to ask a mod I guess


----------



## killerhz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *forcifer*


http://thepiratebay.org/tor/4106373/...by.daniel_k%5D seems to be pretty fast. im getting 242 which isnt bad for torrents.

is this ok that im posting this? it isnt illegal...i think..not sure if its illegal just remove it or pm me and i will...


Thanks I getting 345 now.


----------



## tomaskir

This just in from the main creative forums: "Dell's XPS system builder no longer has an option for the X-Fi card" i didnt verify it, if true, thats hillarious!


----------



## prosser13

*me races over*

It's a lie.

http://www.dell.com/content/products...=19&l=en&s=dhs


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tomaskir*


This just in from the main creative forums: "Dell's XPS system builder no longer has an option for the X-Fi card" i didnt verify it, if true, thats hillarious!


It's a lie.


----------



## prosser13

Disproved before you.

Huzzah xD

(Yes, this thread is a shambles)


----------



## tomaskir

I figured it probably was, didnt bother to check, now we know


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy*


Creative does make many products true and even 10,000 angry customers aren't going to do much to them in the short-term.


10,000 x $150 = $1.5 million. A hefty chunk of change, gotta come from somewhere. This company has a $360 million market cap value. A company like Microsoft has $264 billion, so it is the equivilent of screwing Microsoft out of $1.1 billion....


----------



## Jhanfosho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Soundzilla*


So people are just hoping they can say "I killed a company"?
Whatever.

Cutting through all the BS and bandwagoning, did Daniel_K's driver function exactly to specifications for the hardware under Windows XP? In other words, was this something that he put together and "worked" in that it made noise, provided basic functions, or worked in Vista with FULL FEATURES as if it were from Creative, with full HW acceleration, and EMU chip processing availability?

It's one thing to call Creative a bunch of liars (anyone can and has done that here), but it's another to actually prove that they intentionally crippled something. Until that scenario can be proven in a court, I would trust Creative more than a bunch of Internet cowboys flailing their arms around and calling for everyone at Creative to lose their jobs.

Some of these people contacting major media outlets are really embarrassing for the entire online community. Never underestimate the power of large groups of stupid people.


fanboy?


----------



## h33b

So I've been reading this thread since the beginning, gave up a night of studying, and probably failed a test in systems analysis and design due to this site, so i think I might finally weigh in.

I have no yet installed the dan_k drivers, that's next on my list of things to do.

When I was running XP, I absolutely hated my onboard sound, which was on some ECS motherboard. I upgraded to the Sound blaster Live! 24 then and was amazed at how much better a dedicated card was compared to onboard at the time. When i built my next rig, knowing that dedicated was better, I bought an X-fi for it right off the bat because it was "the best." On XP, it was great, I got soooo much functionality, and even without modding I've always been satisfied with it. This is one of the cards that I thought would probably last me forever, or at least another 5-10 years.

Then vista was realeased, and i remember not having any drivers for my x-fi, which made me sad. I then found some dell drivers because for some reason creative gave dell some drivers for the x-fi, but not the rest of the world. I finally got some sound to come out my speakers, and I was elated. But much of my functionality was not there, and at the time I had just shoved the thought away thinking "Vista is new, and many of my components don't have fully supported drivers yet. I'll just keep using XP and be fine for awhile." Now I'm using Vista full time, and though Creative has official drivers for me, it still seems like something is missing. For a long time I attributed this simply to the fact that Vista has reworked sound code. After reading all 90 (at this time) pages of this thread, I will be very upset with Creative if they purposely aren't enabling part of my hardware. This card is supposed to be Creative's flagship product, which to me means that they should be working constantly to enable all of the features that I paid for. Props to Daniel_K if he was able to *fix* my card, and shame on Creative.

Now let's just hope I passed that test!


----------



## R3ap3R

Digg is down for maintenance... should slow a little bit before the storm of prime time


----------



## bentrinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


Digg is down for maintenance... should slow a little bit before the storm of prime time










With the sheer amount of link backs, I don't think it's going to stop anytime soon.


----------



## dralb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


10,000 x $150 = $1.5 million. A hefty chunk of change, gotta come from somewhere. This company has a $360 million market cap value. A company like Microsoft has $264 billion, so it is the equivilent of screwing Microsoft out of $1.1 billion....










Doesn't work like that. Out of the $150 for the card, maybe $70 goes to Creative. Subtract the R&D and advertising/packaging costs and it isn't as much as you think. Besides, there are many more people that will buy their products that remain ignorant of this issue. By the end of the week, it will be old news.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bentrinh*


With the sheer amount of link backs, I don't think it's going to stop anytime soon.



Good point. BTW: the mods @ creative are deleting posts and banning users


----------



## rx7speed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dralb*


Doesn't work like that. Out of the $150 for the card, maybe $70 goes to Creative. Subtract the R&D and advertising/packaging costs and it isn't as much as you think. Besides, there are many more people that will buy their products that remain ignorant of this issue. By the end of the week, it will be old news.


you can't really subtract R&D and packaging cost and say it doesn't count as that is an expense that needs to be covered somehow.


----------



## R3ap3R

Originally seen here


----------



## catmmm

Lol


----------



## ReignsOfPower

So, can anyone link me to Daniel_K's Vista drivers? I may as well download them if Creative isn't going to do anything about it themselves.

If Daniel really disliked Creative because of their actions, then he would have released source code for the drivers already.

I still think my Azuntech X-Fi Prelude is the best Sound Card I have ever used or ever will use. Although, I've not used it on a Vista system before, I never knew there were incompatibilities.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ReignsOfPower* 
So, can anyone link me to Daniel_K's Vista drivers? I may as well download them if Creative isn't going to do anything about it themselves.

If Daniel really disliked Creative because of their actions, then he would have released source code for the drivers already.

I still think my Azuntech X-Fi Prelude is the best Sound Card I have ever used or ever will use. Although, I've not used it on a Vista system before, I never knew there were incompatibilities.


They are linked within the last few pages somewhere... too lazy to find em again









Seen in the other OCN thread:


----------



## dralb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rx7speed* 
you can't really subtract R&D and packaging cost and say it doesn't count as that is an expense that needs to be covered somehow.


I was assuming the poster was referring to lost profits as that is what counts most.

edit: Just to be clear, I meant to subtract R&D and ad. from the $150, not the $70.


----------



## R3ap3R

Coming up on 3,000 Diggs :: Digg it if you haven't


----------



## Duckydude

Are there even Dainel_K drivers for the Auzentech X-Fi Prelude, if so, let me know, that would be sweet.


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Quote:

CREATIVE TECH ORD (CREAF.PK) 4.30 Down 0.15 (3.37%)
One stupid letter from one idiot to his savior? -3% of your company value in one day, thank you.

500 shares = $75 lost.

10,000 shares = $1,500.00 lost


----------



## Pheatton

So it seems that Creative made a big mistake. A very poorly handled PR situation.

No I was reading through thread and it seems that the main thing is the poor driver support. That being said what features does one loose when going from XP to Vista? What are the features that this person was enabling? I really have not noticed and down sides of my Audigy 2ZS under Vista other than the bloody mic not working and thats a Vista issue it seems. Also some bad sound sometimes over Vent.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

I'm in! Byebye Creative!!


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ihatethedukes* 
One stupid letter from one idiot to his savior? -3% of your company value in one day, thank you.

500 shares = $75 lost.

10,000 shares = $1,500.00 lost

It was posted earlier that one financial website listed Creative has have something like 2.4 million shares out there









I'll bet uninformed investors want answers...


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
So it seems that Creative made a big mistake. A very poorly handled PR situation.

No I was reading through thread and it seems that the main thing is the poor driver support. That being said what features does one loose when going from XP to Vista? What are the features that this person was enabling? I really have not noticed and down sides of my Audigy 2ZS under Vista other than the bloody mic not working and thats a Vista issue it seems. Also some bad sound sometimes over Vent.

Its not even that you loose some features, its that features they claim you get on the box are intentionally disabled.


----------



## R3ap3R

Not as big as Newegg, but they handle decent traffic... notice what it says under each Creative product.


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d31337* 
*in a non smartass tone*

If you are so disgruntled by their products why did you continue time and time again to buy them????









I bought them within like a year of each other. They started failing when I had them all in my possession at the same time. It's not like I bought one, it broke, bought something else, it broke, then went out to buy 2 other things that broke.

And my friends had got their stuff around the same time I did, and ours started all falling apart together.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R3ap3R* 
Not as big as Newegg, but they handle decent traffic... notice what it says under each Creative product.


Need more eTailers to do that, then will Creative truly take a hit...

Yes the riot made a big hit, but with no e-tailers selling their products... Ouch.


----------



## Soundzilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jhanfosho* 
fanboy?

If you equate having no troubles with a product and really enjoying what it does for me with being a "Fanboy" then label away. As long as you don't mind a label of your own...

Uneducated bandwagon moron? Yeah, that sounds about right. I will grant you one thing, that the PR guy is probably a tool who overreacted.

Have fun with your virtual lynch mob. Maybe if you're really lucky, thousands of people at Creative will lose their jobs. If you really play your cards right, maybe some will become depressed when they can't find work and commit suicide! Wow! You're changing the world, one person at a time with your posts! You'll be able to tell your kids, "Check out my posts! I helped kill a giant, evil, monopolistic corporation that intentionally screwed people because of their own greed. I showed them!". You can finally be really be proud about something you did on the Internet!

There's even whiny little snits complaining that they have to PAY for support! OMG! Call the authorities! Have you looked at how support works in the computer industry in the last 15 years? You'd be hard pressed to find a corporation that doesn't charge you for out of warranty repair and tech support help. Microsoft= $ for support. Apple= $ for support. HP = $ for support. Seriously, someone posted their little complaint that a Creative support rep asked them to pay for support. Boo-frickity hoo! Whatta bunch of babies. Toughen up. Grow a pair. It's a freakin' SOUND CARD!

Vista's a POS anyway. I'm using an X-Fi with the latest games like COD4 so what the hell would I need Vista for? Jeez. If you love Vista and motherboard audio so much, don't let the door hit you on the way out. I've heard MB audio compared to my X-FI and MB audio blows.


----------



## d31337

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Soundzilla* 
If you equate having no troubles with a product and really enjoying what it does for me with being a "Fanboy" then label away. As long as you don't mind a label of your own...

Uneducated bandwagon moron? Yeah, that sounds about right. I will grant you one thing, that the PR guy is probably a tool who overreacted.

Have fun with your virtual lynch mob. Maybe if you're really lucky, thousands of people at Creative will lose their jobs. If you really play your cards right, maybe some will become depressed when they can't find work and commit suicide! Wow! You're changing the world, one person at a time with your posts! You'll be able to tell your kids, "Check out my posts! I helped kill a giant, evil, monopolistic corporation that intentionally screwed people because of their own greed. I showed them!". You can finally be really be proud about something you did on the Internet!

There's even whiny little snits complaining that they have to PAY for support! OMG! Call the authorities! Have you looked at how support works in the computer industry in the last 15 years? You'd be hard pressed to find a corporation that doesn't charge you for out of warranty repair and tech support help. Microsoft= $ for support. Apple= $ for support. HP = $ for support. Seriously, someone posted their little complaint that a Creative support rep asked them to pay for support. Boo-frickity hoo! Whatta bunch of babies. Toughen up. Grow a pair. It's a freakin' SOUND CARD!

Vista's a POS anyway. I'm using an X-Fi with the latest games like COD4 so what the hell would I need Vista for? Jeez. If you love Vista and motherboard audio so much, don't let the door hit you on the way out. I've heard MB audio compared to my X-FI and MB audio blows.

*SICKLY LAUGH ENSUES*
















*You are VERY blunt sir*, but I do agree with you LOL


----------



## Jhanfosho

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Soundzilla* 
If you equate having no troubles with a product and really enjoying what it does for me with being a "Fanboy" then label away. As long as you don't mind a label of your own...

Uneducated bandwagon moron? Yeah, that sounds about right. I will grant you one thing, that the PR guy is probably a tool who overreacted.

Have fun with your virtual lynch mob. Maybe if you're really lucky, thousands of people at Creative will lose their jobs. If you really play your cards right, maybe some will become depressed when they can't find work and commit suicide! Wow! You're changing the world, one person at a time with your posts! You'll be able to tell your kids, "Check out my posts! I helped kill a giant, evil, monopolistic corporation that intentionally screwed people because of their own greed. I showed them!". You can finally be really be proud about something you did on the Internet!

There's even whiny little snits complaining that they have to PAY for support! OMG! Call the authorities! Have you looked at how support works in the computer industry in the last 15 years? You'd be hard pressed to find a corporation that doesn't charge you for out of warranty repair and tech support help. Microsoft= $ for support. Apple= $ for support. HP = $ for support. Seriously, someone posted their little complaint that a Creative support rep asked them to pay for support. Boo-frickity hoo! Whatta bunch of babies. Toughen up. Grow a pair. It's a freakin' SOUND CARD!

Vista's a POS anyway. I'm using an X-Fi with the latest games like COD4 so what the hell would I need Vista for? Jeez. If you love Vista and motherboard audio so much, don't let the door hit you on the way out. I've heard MB audio compared to my X-FI and MB audio blows.

Let me spell the situation out for you. Reaper posts some news. And then we have someone who just created on account start to bash him and stand up for creative. I'm using an X-Fi on XP and couldnt be happier with it. I just call it as I see them.


----------



## d31337

Quote:


Originally Posted by *legoman786* 
Need more eTailers to do that, then will Creative truly take a hit...

Yes the riot made a big hit, but with no e-tailers selling their products... Ouch.

Yeah, only if other e-tellers do this will they do anything. Until that they don't really care because no one complained loud until now.

If we wanted something done, it should have been done over a year ago when Vista came out.

At this point they don't care.

If this was such a big problem, why wait till now guys?? The right thing to do would have been stinkin' up a forum when it first arose, not wait until someone breaches their EULA and takes IP from them, let them say something , and then jump on their back.... Thats the equivalent of spanking your child 1 year down the road for something they did today. You address the problem at the source when it happens or you keep your mouth shut, especially when you are in the wrong.

Some companies have sdks and open source drivers, Creative is not one of them. Live with it.


----------



## h3xw1z4rd

lol reading though the original post creative dont have any defence for the decision, only thing I can see is him taking donations for drivers... but even then they should have just asked him to stop taking donations, this guy daniel_k seems more capable then the whole of creatives software devolpment team... creative need to start working on customer service. They have done a immoral thing by not includeing thease options in vista like they were in xp, forceing customers to upgrade to newer models to make a extra buck is wrong, this daniel_k guy isnt in the wrong.... creative is


----------



## d31337

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Hundred Gunner* 
I bought them within like a year of each other. They started failing when I had them all in my possession at the same time. It's not like I bought one, it broke, bought something else, it broke, then went out to buy 2 other things that broke.

And my friends had got their stuff around the same time I did, and ours started all falling apart together.

IC


----------



## d31337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h3xw1z4rd*


lol reading though the original post creative dont have any defence for the decision, only thing I can see is him taking donations for drivers... but even then they should have just asked him to stop taking donations, this guy daniel_k seems more capable then the whole of creatives software devolpment team... creative need to start working on customer service. They have done a immoral thing by not includeing thease options in vista like they were in xp, forceing customers to upgrade to newer models to make a extra buck is wrong, this daniel_k guy isnt in the wrong.... creative is


Can I ask you an honest question?

How are they forcing you to upgrade?

I have a Live! 24bit, Audigy 2Zs and an X-Fi Xtreme gamer and they haven't "forced" me to upgrade the older two









I still get 24 bit and full functionality with each...

Even if they did shove you into the next product, thats business. The CPU and GPU markets do basically the same thing so why don't we raise a stink about them too?

Or how about Linksys, their software does the same thing...cut off at the knees in one OS and not in another. So why don't we go after them too??

Too many people causing too much a stink.

*I would have joined the bandwagon had this been over a year ago when we first learned of the problem, but now its just a lesson in futility.*


----------



## bucdan

wow....alot of linkbacks...freakin 94 pages...early april fools anyone???? the stock isnt cheaper than the paper it is on its 4.30 as of now.... the sound card support for 7.1 and the soundblaster anme is the heart of the company, but almost everyone uses it really, unless you use the asus zonar card, or realtek stuff...

oh and above, linksys is part of cisco systems so im perfectly fine if the name brand dies off... cause they will replace it really.


----------



## d31337

WOW! I just said the word *too* A LOT LOL







^^^^^


----------



## PiratesRule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d31337*


Can I ask you an honest question?

How are they forcing you to upgrade?

I have a Live! 24bit, Audigy 2Zs and an X-Fi Xtreme gamer and they haven't "forced" me to upgrade the older two









I still get 24 bit and full functionality with each...

Even if they did shove you into the next product, thats business. The CPU and GPU markets do basically the same thing so why don't we raise a stink about them too?

Or how about Linksys, their software does the same thing...cut off at the knees in one OS and not in another. So why don't we go after them too??

Too many people causing too much a stink.

*I would have joined the bandwagon had this been over a year ago when we first learned of the problem, but now its just a lesson in futility.*


They purposely disabled features on the card in Vista that they advertised it had. The sole reason was to force customers that wanted those features would have to buy a new card. The drivers this guy made re-enabled said features. No video card manufacturer has disabled features of its card for a new operating system so you would have to upgrade. (Upgrading so you can have more power for newer games isn't the same.)


----------



## h3xw1z4rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d31337*


Can I ask you an honest question?

How are they forcing you to upgrade?

I have a Live! 24bit, Audigy 2Zs and an X-Fi Xtreme gamer and they haven't "forced" me to upgrade the older two









I still get 24 bit and full functionality with each...

Even if they did shove you into the next product, thats business. The CPU and GPU markets do basically the same thing so why don't we raise a stink about them too?

Or how about Linksys, their software does the same thing...cut off at the knees in one OS and not in another. So why don't we go after them too??

Too many people causing too much a stink.

*I would have joined the bandwagon had this been over a year ago when we first learned of the problem, but now its just a lesson in futility.*


look at nvidia and ati for example... I dont see them making a fuss about the omega drivers, why is creative?


----------



## d31337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h3xw1z4rd*


look at nvidia and ati for example... I dont see them making a fuss about the omega drivers, why is creative?


Its because of IP rights and Open source.

Correct me if I am wrong but I thought at least ATI had made its drivers publicly available.

If a company doesn't open source its products or open up with an SDK, every line of code is theirs and theirs alone.

If he had written his own code from the ground up it would have been a different story.


----------



## d31337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PiratesRule*


They purposely disabled features on the card in Vista that they advertised it had. The sole reason was to force customers that wanted those features would have to buy a new card. The drivers this guy made re-enabled said features. No video card manufacturer has disabled features of its card for a new operating system so you would have to upgrade. (Upgrading so you can have more power for newer games isn't the same.)


Which features are they? Ones that even matter when *playing a game*(aka just so people have a reason to whine and complain) or ones that actually make a difference when tweaking, hooking up to a receiver, watching tv, or adjusting your eq??

(BOLDED = not that everyone plays games but most who buy a creative card do)


----------



## PiratesRule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d31337*


Which features are they? Ones that even matter when *playing a game*(aka just so people have a reason to whine and complain) or ones that actually make a difference when tweaking, hooking up to a receiver, watching tv, or adjusting your eq??

(BOLDED = not that everyone plays games but most who buy a creative card do)


So the only people that buy sound cards are gamers? I mentioned the video card and games just to make a point that other companies don't intentionally remove features in drivers to force you to upgrade.

Here is a list of features I found.

Quote:



Exclusive features in this unofficial driver:

- Equalizer

- CMSS and Stereo Surround with Stereo focus control

- Advanced EQ and Special FX available (see notes below)

- Dolby/DTS decoder (working on 32-bit/64-bit, requires Windows Vista Service Pack 1)

- DVD Audio (32-bit only)

- Hardware MIDI synthesizer (includes 2Mb, 4Mb and 8Mb SoundFont banks)

- 4 Gb RAM approved (tested on Intel C2D E6400, Gigabyte 965P-DS3, 4Gb RAM)


----------



## R3ap3R

Apparently, Creative removed many posts to include the "Newegg post"... you can find a copy at this site..

The* entire thread*, including deleted posts, is backed up @ http://creative.edited.us









You can find the Newegg post from that mirror over here as well


----------



## sP00N

Man I hope they fall flat on their faces for being a bunch of douche bags. Ive never bought a creative product in my life. Onboard FTW!


----------



## XFreeRollerX

at 40posts per page, 24 pages..... nearly 1k posts

holy crap this is epic

Well Im sure creative will eventually do something right... Companies like this dont just FAIL spontaneously! I hope... lol


----------



## ljason8eg

So do these drivers help the x-fi sound cards too? Cause i don't have the dolby decoder or DTS...but my Z-5500s do...if that accomplishes the same thing....

I also don't have the "stereo surround" and i'd really like that so i don't have to listen to music in 2.1 on my 5.1 speakers, but all the links for the drivers say they're for the audigy cards...do they work for the x-fi cards as well?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sP00N*


Man I hope they fall flat on their faces for being a bunch of douche bags. Ive never bought a creative product in my life. Onboard FTW!


Sigh.


----------



## sP00N

Hmm anyone notice that newegg only has 18 creative cards?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...=Creative+Labs

Wow that is more epic then I thought


----------



## ramenmeal

95 pages in a day? ohly crap.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX*


at 40posts per page, 24 pages..... nearly 1k posts

holy crap this is epic

Well Im sure creative will eventually do something right... Companies like this dont just FAIL spontaneously! I hope... lol



The biggest reason is Digg... over 3,000 people dugg it


----------



## Nihilist

Heelarious


----------



## Stewpot

Anyone know anything about his card 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...s%2bxonar%2bdx
can't find any reviews


----------



## h3xw1z4rd

lol creative losing stocks pretty bad http://finance.google.com/finance?q=OTC:CREAF


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h3xw1z4rd*


lol creative losing stocks pretty bad http://finance.google.com/finance?q=OTC:CREAF


Well, we knew they weren't going up today... that's for sure


----------



## forcifer

o.o 342 link backs. kinda annoying but wow


----------



## gymenii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sP00N*


Hmm anyone notice that newegg only has 18 creative cards?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...=Creative+Labs

Wow that is more epic then I thought










Newegg carries over 150+ Creative products in a dozen different categories. Epic, no. Inventory Refresh, probably yes.

Also, there was a major rebate program going on so even if this " canceling sales " rumor were true, Newegg would have just as much at stake, in terms of lost revenue as Creative.


----------



## grunion

Just checked..my X-FI is still working.


----------



## stumped

Ok, i've seen some posts comparing what creative did to *Linksys* and *Video Cards*.

*GPU:* First of all, all this is hardware related, and not software related. They make better processors and give you more power. You pay for the power and are not forced to "re-buy" the card to enable features you have paid for. This is the same for CPU's too.

*Linksys:* You can find drivers for your card, you just have to know what to look for. Each card has a chip in it developed by a company (atheros, ralink, broadcom, etc.) You just have to do some "investigating" into what chip you have, and then you can get the driver directly from the chipset manufacturer. It just takes some research. (although it shouldn't)

*Creative:* What they did here, was software related, and not hardware related. Why should have have to buy 2nd physically identical soundcard, just because you bought it before Vista came out? They have intentionally disabled *key* features of the card with their "free" drivers, so you are forced to buy the same card, or better, just to regain the features you paid for. This is not the same, as the GPU's/CPU's all work the same no matter what OS you use (except for going way back in time, like 98, etc) ad there is no *specific* diver from VIA or AMD or intel on what lets you use features of your hardware.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


Ok, i've seen some posts comparing what creative did to *Linksys* and *Video Cards*.

*GPU:* First of all, all this is hardware related, and not software related. They make better processors and give you more power. You pay for the power and are not forced to "re-buy" the card to enable features you have paid for. This is the same for CPU's too.

*Linksys:* You can find drivers for your card, you just have to know what to look for. Each card has a chip in it developed by a company (atheros, ralink, broadcom, etc.) You just have to do some "investigating" into what chip you have, and then you can get the driver directly from the chipset manufacturer. It just takes some research. (although it shouldn't)

*Creative:* What they did here, was software related, and not hardware related. Why should have have to buy 2nd physically identical soundcard, just because you bought it before Vista came out? They have intentionally disabled *key* features of the card with their "free" drivers, so you are forced to buy the same card, or better, just to regain the features you paid for. This is not the same, as the GPU's/CPU's all work the same no matter what OS you use (except for going way back in time, like 98, etc) ad there is no *specific* diver from VIA or AMD or intel on what lets you use features of your hardware.


I'll give you one...7950GX2 and Quad SLI drivers


----------



## R3ap3R

@ stumped: With Linksys, there is "tomato" firmware... don't see them threatening to sue the third-party that created it









EDIT: welcome to the thread Grunion... I look forward to your opinion... they are always so verbose and well-stated


----------



## stumped

@grunion: and how many of us regular people can afford quad sli?


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


@grunion: and how many of us regular people can afford quad sli?


C.D., maybe Syrillian... that's about it afaik...


----------



## l V l

And this thread is still being discussed why?


----------



## igob8a

Guess what my next sound card is gonna be.... NOT CREATIVE, that's what.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *igob8a*


Guess what my next sound card is gonna be.... NOT CREATIVE, that's what.


you tell 'em


----------



## Starholdest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *igob8a* 
Guess what my next sound card is gonna be.... NOT CREATIVE, that's what.

Wow you're really going to show them. Lol.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l V l* 
And this thread is still being discussed why?









It is mostly guests anyway... if guests could post anonymously, all hell would break loose I'm sure


----------



## The Bartender Paradox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l V l* 
And this thread is still being discussed why?









We have to get the thread to break 100 pages, thats why.


----------



## ted

Quote:


Originally Posted by *igob8a* 
Guess what my next sound card is gonna be.... NOT CREATIVE, that's what.

Chaintek AV-710 ftw. VIA chipset is good enough for someone who can't afford an X-fi like me. Even though I want to hate Creative for this, I can't. They are still one of my favorite companies, although their ignorance of the high capacity/ high quality DAP customers is getting to bug me.


----------



## dskina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ted* 
Chaintek AV-710 ftw. VIA chipset is good enough for someone who can't afford an X-fi like me. Even though I want to hate Creative for this, I can't. They are still one of my favorite companies, although their ignorance of the high capacity/ high quality DAP customers is getting to bug me.


----------



## Out2kill

I'm waiting for an apology or something from creative.The crazy amount of people that are swearing off creative due to this it would be suicide too not apologize and at least keep some customers.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Bartender Paradox* 
We have to get the thread to break 100 pages, thats why.










I think that it will happen regardless.... I did some searching and found a total of 68 websites which mention us... about 20 of those mention us in the OP or article/homepage as opposed to a user post







Not to mention 350+ linkbacks...

We broke 3,000 Diggs, btw... keep digging ppl, lol...


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Now for a poor man like me.....Dang I feel used. Anyone got a tissue? Hey what about Realtech I like their on board sounds. Do they make cards as well?


----------



## XFreeRollerX

HURRY! Close this thread before my monitor catches on fire! I can feel the flames coming from the DVI cable already!


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX* 
HURRY! Close this thread before my monitor catches on fire! I can feel the flames coming from the DVI cable already!


Why would you want to close teh thread, lol... it is bringing us new members and fresh insight into how the people feel about this... I think it is safe to say that the majority of people aren't very happy right now.... it is pretty sad if you ask me, but Creative had it coming


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Creative making OCN grow leaps and bounds??? Maybe they are good at something


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh* 
Creative making OCN grow leaps and bounds??? Maybe they are good at something










Lol.... I don't about "leaps and bounds"... pretty big to begin with. As for Creative, it wasn't that they failed @ hardware, just support and drivers and ethics


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

i think of it this way. with all the new members all of us that have say 200 rep will be more important lol there will be more 0 rep guys now HAHAHAHAHA jk.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


i think of it this way. with all the new members all of us that have say 200 rep will be more important lol there will be more 0 rep guys now HAHAHAHAHA jk.



Lol.. this coming from the guy over 200 reps, of course







I have been on here all day, and I haven't seen any less than 100 people reading the thread at any given time.... coming up on 75K views, in only ~ 30 hours... that's about one new view every 2 seconds


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

lol no 0 rep here just 1 hehehehehehe


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

lol. i love noobs i really do they are so clue less to some things. YOU HEAR THAT I LOVE NOOBS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*


lol no 0 rep here just 1 hehehehehehe



You don't count 'cause you joined a while ago! Lol.. j/k... you count; and you are @ 2 rep, btw...


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


lol. i love noobs i really do they are so clue less to some things. YOU HEAR THAT I LOVE NOOBS!!!!!!!!!!



Gotta remember that many of these new members, and many of the older members as well, belong to multiple forums... as for the rep, it doesn't really mean anything; I myself have been stuck @ my current number... also, just because they just joined OCN, they aren't neccessarily noobs... I have seen some of the best comments in this thread made by people who just registered today or yesterday









EDIT: srry double post, so I split it into two seperate posts, one for each response.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Thanks I feel as if I am stepping up in life







Not lol Hey can we figure out how to fold with sound cards from Creative????

Fold with OCN


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*


Thanks I feel as if I am stepping up in life







Not lol Hey can we figure out how to fold with sound cards from Creative????

Fold with OCN



Fold with a sound card?? Now I've heard it all... once this blows over, that is soooo sigged









EDIT: Poor mods who had to approve each of the 350+ linkbacks.... thx for your hard work!


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


Lol.... I don't about "leaps and bounds"... pretty big to begin with. As for Creative, it wasn't that they failed @ hardware, just support and drivers and ethics










Exactly. The hardware is very nice, not the best by any means, but nice. I bet it would be great with some drivers that actually functioned correctly and get that "X-fi" name out of the Xtreme Audio!!

That's the first thing creative did to me, they falsely advertised that card, and i bit, and was very disappointed when i found out that it lacked the features that i wanted and i couldn't get a refund. But that's ok, it's in my dad's PC now that runs XP and it's perfect for his needs.

The second thing, and this really gets me is the poor sound quality when using the official drivers for vista, even on an X-Fi card. I get pops, crackles, you name it when i used the official drivers. I mean...some games are OK, but some are like...unplayable. I have this old NASCAR game (NASCAR Racing 2003 Season by Sierra- best racing sim ever!! lol) anyway...and it sounds like the cars are driving over those monster snap things that the little kids throw on the 4th of July, it's THAT BAD.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Its a thought







just wish I had the knowledge you younger fellas have


----------



## lordikon

One more page till 100....in just over 24 hours. That is seriously insanity. That is what happens when you tell a bunch of computer enthusiasts (use our crippled hardware, and like it, *****).

If nothing else comes of this, at the very least we can say there were likely thousands, maybe tens of thousands who will be very reluctant to touch Creative hardware, knowing Creative won't hesistate to screw them over and not think twice about it.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


If nothing else comes of this, at the very least we can say there were likely thousands, maybe tens of thousands who will be very reluctant to touch Creative hardware, knowing Creative won't hesistate to screw them over and not thing twice about it.


That's what bugged me more than anything. I can forgive incompetence, we can't figure out how to make the drivers work right in Vista, that's a learning curve and they will get there. But to me this smacks of down right cutting features which were there to push another card.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


One more page till 100....in just over 24 hours. That is seriously insanity. That is what happens when you tell a bunch of computer enthusiasts (use our crippled hardware, and like it, *****).

If nothing else comes of this, at the very least we can say there were likely thousands, maybe tens of thousands who will be very reluctant to touch Creative hardware, knowing Creative won't hesistate to screw them over and not think twice about it.



I would rather see Creative not lose tens of thousands of customers... it would be better if they listened to the united voice of the Internet, and made some changes... For starters, it would be nice to see timely, quality drivers and updates, better customer service, honest advertising and no crippling of any functions, and more support for the open source community.... suprised Google isn't in an uproar yet, seing as how they support open source to the core


----------



## arekieh

LOL









I WIN

http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...ou-fail-2.html


----------



## pjlietz

OMG to damn funny


----------



## R3ap3R

OMG... you get a rep+ for that


----------



## Mootsfox

Ouch.


----------



## R3ap3R

OMG :: You can even see the needle nose pliers he used, lol


----------



## arekieh

More lol
Go here to see them all:
http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...ml#post3639535


----------



## h33b

gotta get a post on page 100


----------



## WhiteCrane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh* 
Thanks I feel as if I am stepping up in life







Not lol Hey can we figure out how to fold with sound cards from Creative????

Fold with OCN

ROFLCOPTERS!

How about we get them to actually *make sound* first.

EDIT:
Wow... I did suggest breaking sound card with an axe.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h33b* 
gotta get a post on page 100


Lol... yes, of all the pages thus far (except for the first couple), this is the best... everyone loves epic images :: thanks for your sacrifice, arekieh... get ready for the flame war you just probably started when people question "why?"... I understand the principle behind your choice to destroy your card, but I am holding on to mine for now... I took it out at least; running with on-board sound


----------



## FearMeansControl

all i can say that is its about time creative got theirs. I'm just glad its them that dished it out to themselves.

YOU DO NOT SELL NON-WORKING PRODUCTS.
YOU DO NOT THREATEN THE GUY THAT PUTS IN HIS TIME TO DO YOUR JOB FOR YOU.

for chrissakes, is it that hard to do good business?


----------



## FearMeansControl

HEY GUESTS,

IF YOU'RE ENJOYING ALL THIS GOOD CONVERSATION,

then why don't you join?


----------



## R3ap3R

FTW


















NOTE: After that was taken, the record was beaten for most users ever: go look on the home page: Most users ever online was 2,737 16 Hours Ago at 08:09 AM.... that's nearly double that of this pic, and ~20% more than the old record.... woot to OCN's servers....


----------



## Poser

wait... did I miss something? Since when did creative produce audio products _*AND*_ support them?


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


Lol... yes, of all the pages thus far (except for the first couple), this is the best... everyone loves epic images :: thanks for your sacrifice, arekieh... get ready for the flame war you just probably started when people question "why?"... I understand the principle behind your choice to destroy your card, but I am holding on to mine for now... I took it out at least; running with on-board sound


















the flame war has already begun








http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...ml#post3639803


----------



## joemaniaci

Those pics of the torn up audio card need to be placed in every thread on the creative forums.


----------



## arekieh

lol
im going to make an account on the creative forums..
Good idea joe









oh and guys
if u want digg it
http://digg.com/hardware/Creative_Yo...gy_2_Butchered


----------



## thenailedone

lol... and the fun and games continue I see


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenailedone*


lol... and the fun and games continue I see











It's called sleep deprivation... how come we still have yet for an official creative response







Do they think they can win by ignoring the problem? If so, they are sadly mistaken


----------



## FearMeansControl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


It's called sleep deprivation... how come we still have yet for an official creative response







Do they think they can win by ignoring the problem? If so, they are sadly mistaken










it's called bad business. it seems to be popular these days.
*EDIT: i didnt even see that i started off my post the same way as yours.. creepy.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Poser*


wait... did I miss something? Since when did creative produce audio products _*AND*_ support them?



^^ Congrats.... That was post # 1,000









EDIT: Just broke 75,000 Views as well, woot


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


It's called sleep deprivation... how come we still have yet for an official creative response







Do they think they can win by ignoring the problem? If so, they are sadly mistaken










I'm with you...this isn't just going to go away or blow over, the only way it does is if they agree to fix this problem


----------



## arekieh

No on Createive forums also








http://forums.creative.com/creativel...p=true#M120439


----------



## FearMeansControl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


No on Createive forums also








http://forums.creative.com/creativel...p=true#M120439


LOL yes!

btw, i wonder who will get the coveted 1337 post?

i say arekiah deserves it ceremonially.. i say that creative deserves it for being so... creative.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


No on Createive forums also








http://forums.creative.com/creativel...p=true#M120439



wow.... LOL @ "Niggorex" comments


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FearMeansControl*


LOL yes!

btw, i wonder who will get the coveted 1337 post?

i say arekiah deserves it ceremonially.. i say that creative deserves it for being so... creative.


LOL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


wow.... LOL @ "Niggorex" comments










Lol, what a ******... im not even white....


----------



## R3ap3R

Well, I am done for the night... not going to read every post in the morning if there is another 50 pages, so if anything epic happens that needs added to the OP just send me a PM please someone


----------



## 53977

Maybe Creative is playing games and will release something.

A new mp3 player?


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wolf_08* 
Maybe Creative is playing games and will release something.

A new mp3 player?

....with a 100GB hard drive, but the drivers on the player will only support 50GB worth of space. The other 50GB will require that you upgrade to an even newer player. Unfortunately that player will have "pop and crackle" sounds during playback. Reportedly there is a way to fix that issue, but Creative would rather you not, instead they're creating an EVEN NEWER player, which may have a seperate problem, but will not pop and crackle. Creative FTW?


----------



## arekieh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
....with a 100GB hard drive, but the drivers on the player will only support 50GB worth of space. The other 50GB will require that you upgrade to an even newer player. Unfortunately that player will have "pop and crackle" sounds during playback. Reportedly there is a way to fix that issue, but Creative would rather you not, instead they're creating an EVEN NEWER player, which may have a seperate problem, but will not pop and crackle. Creative FTW?

I would sig that, but its too long lol


----------



## 53977

mmm..i used to get the crackling without a creative card.

http://www.game-accessibility.com/fo...c.php?pid=2238

Same problem with a AC97.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&c...+vista&spell=1

Alot of people with same issue with different sound cards.

Also here how to get your extra features in vista. Like Eax.

http://connect.creativelabs.com/alchemy/default.aspx


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arekieh* 
I would sig that, but its too long lol









. I actually thought about keeping it short, but that wouldn't have been fun enough. You could always sig the first couple lines







.

Honestly, it'd be sweet if just about everyone that supported this cause had some kind of anti-creative thing in their signiture, so that this event isn't forgotten so easily in the coming weeks/months/....

EDIT: 500th post! No better thread to have it in.


----------



## arekieh

Lol, guys look at this,
Look at teh first reply








http://forums.creative.com/creativel...read.id=118223


----------



## vuxdu

Lol I always hated creative!


----------



## highwhey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_^MeRcY* 
cant believe how huge this thread became in one day

yeah me too, if it contained free passes to bangbros i'd understand


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arekieh* 
Lol, guys look at this,
Look at teh first reply








http://forums.creative.com/creativel...read.id=118223


Quote:

Shut up!
LOL! Short, sweet and to the point... all replies should strive to be that way!


----------



## Antho

A Snippet from INQ's analysis of the whole affair, quite a good read actually.

Quote:

Fast forward to today: the Sound Blaster X-Fi family, out now for some two years, still has unmatched processing power. The missing effects like the Dolby stuff, plus better amplifiers and other componentry, were then added by third party vendors like Auzentech from Korea. MSI, on their side, includes X-Fi Extreme on their Nforce 790i Ultra mobo competitor to the Asus Striker II Extreme shown here today.

But then, the Vista migration was un utter nightmare for Creative. For a variety of reasons ranging from Vista's screwed-up direct audio layer to licensing issuse for pieces of code to run on Vista, Creative's Vista drivers became a hodge-podge of half-working stuff, where the critical part - full audio acceleration and offload using the X-Fi processor instead of CPU, wasn't addressed well.

We all know the Daniel_K story and his handmade improved Vista drivers for both X-Fi and Audigy, as well as Creative's recent angry jump to remove those drivers - even though, well, these gave Creative users a solution that Creative didn't. And yes, Creative had a legal avenue to try to stop him but, well above that, it has an obligation to support its customers properly.

OK, what now? Forget about technical details for the moment. Creative is now in a horrible PR nightmare, and enthusiast customer market losses are inevitable. Also, Asus, now the biggest competitor with its sexy but DSP-less Xonars, is nibbling away at Creative's market share, and it does all that Dolby and DTS surround sound.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


LOL









I WIN

http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...ou-fail-2.html


Just lol.


----------



## NuclearCrap

I like how I can't even sign in to Creative's forums anymore. Good, now that I just have to take my messages elsewhere making matters much worse for those tards. If they choose to oppress people for telling the truth, they'll just get a harder punch in return.

EDIT: Nevermind, I can log in now, just some server problems probably. Just shows how bad Creative technically is. Gonna send an email to Washington Post.


----------



## thenailedone

Well, if the old saying "any publicity is good publicity" still holds true the top brass at Creative are already contemplating how they are going to spend their bonusses...


----------



## TheEddie

Quoted from a post on Creative's forum.

"Obviously a business decision was made to force creative customers to purchase new cards for vista due to Creative's financial situation. It was a desperate move that was destined to fail. "

Burrrrrrrrrrrrrrn Creative, burrrrrn.

<< This guy is glad he sold his X-Fi when the gettin was good.


----------



## prosser13

Guys - can we stop destroying the cards?

Creative have your money and one less person to support.

Return the card to your retailer and try and get a refund - that way Creative won't have earnt anything off you


----------



## Benny99

I cant Believe this thread is still going on ! 100 pages +


----------



## 53977

I think it is called people don't want to let it go.

Now if Intel did this I suppose it will be different.


----------



## RaiDer

lol no need to be smashing your soundcards people, your only doing yourselves out of money..


----------



## Brutuz

Time for me to be happy I have onboard.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RaiDer*


lol no need to be smashing your soundcards people, your only doing yourselves out of money..


QFT


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


Time for me to be happy I have onboard.


Yup, onboard never sounded so sweet...


----------



## Limes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolf_08*


I think it is called people don't want to let it go.

Now if Intel did this I suppose it will be different.


I doubt you need driver support for a processor though







.

Yeah, onboard is pretty good right now.


----------



## RaiDer

I'm still using mine never had any issues with it, I damn well don't agree with what Creative are doing. But I have no other 5.1 solution available to me atm. As my the onboard sound isn't 5.1 on the P5N-E SLi, I have to use a lil converter from Logitech with the onboard card.


----------



## 53977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Limes*


I doubt you need driver support for a processor though







.

Yeah, onboard is pretty good right now.


Well I mean if Intel released a buggy CPU much worse then used to be AMD problem.


----------



## Soundzilla

The more I read the more disturbing this "debate" seems to get.

Does anyone here understand how a licensing agreement works? Creative sells different versions of these cards with different features. The hardware may be the same across all of them, but depending on which version you buy, they turn on or off certain features. Some of those features, like DD and DTS decoding, or DD Live, etc. require Creative to pay a licensing fee to other companies for every card they sell with that feature enabled.

If some guy on the Internet starts giving (or selling) everyone the ability to do whatever they want on any of their cards, he is stealing from Creative, and from their licensing partners. He isn't a hero, he's a thief. He will be lucky if Creative doesn't sue him now that he's essentially unlocked the keys to their IP and made it available for everyone. Their legal team could hold him responsible for any resulting millions in losses because of the reaction.

All this feigned "outrage" is pointless.


----------



## jinja_ninja

Is this goddamn topic still going on?

It was fun for a while... now I'm getting sick of it.

To summarise everything:

1. Creative messed up, but they will not "go under".
2. Hopefully they will learn from their mistakes.
3. People who have been smashing their hardware are dumb
4. People who are defending Creative are equally dumb

</topic>


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Soundzilla*


The more I read the more disturbing this "debate" seems to get.

Does anyone here understand how a licensing agreement works? Creative sells different versions of these cards with different features. The hardware may be the same across all of them, but depending on which version you buy, they turn on or off certain features. Some of those features, like DD and DTS decoding, or DD Live, etc. require Creative to pay a licensing fee to other companies for every card they sell with that feature enabled.

If some guy on the Internet starts giving (or selling) everyone the ability to do whatever they want on any of their cards, he is stealing from Creative, and from their licensing partners. He isn't a hero, he's a thief. He will be lucky if Creative doesn't sue him now that he's essentially unlocked the keys to their IP and made it available for everyone. Their legal team could hold him responsible for any resulting millions in losses because of the reaction.

All this feigned "outrage" is pointless.


There are some here who understand that, but we have since moved on to another topic because this is old news (albeit blown out of proportion.)


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Soundzilla*


The more I read the more disturbing this "debate" seems to get.

Does anyone here understand how a licensing agreement works? Creative sells different versions of these cards with different features. The hardware may be the same across all of them, but depending on which version you buy, they turn on or off certain features. Some of those features, like DD and DTS decoding, or DD Live, etc. require Creative to pay a licensing fee to other companies for every card they sell with that feature enabled.

If some guy on the Internet starts giving (or selling) everyone the ability to do whatever they want on any of their cards, he is stealing from Creative, and from their licensing partners. He isn't a hero, he's a thief. He will be lucky if Creative doesn't sue him now that he's essentially unlocked the keys to their IP and made it available for everyone. Their legal team could hold him responsible for any resulting millions in losses because of the reaction.

All this feigned "outrage" is pointless.


But, your forgetting, Creative locked certain features under Vista, that were in XP, so I could of brought a $600 Sound Card, for it to have the functionality of a $200 one, for example.


----------



## rx7speed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Soundzilla*


The more I read the more disturbing this "debate" seems to get.

Does anyone here understand how a licensing agreement works? Creative sells different versions of these cards with different features. The hardware may be the same across all of them, but depending on which version you buy, they turn on or off certain features. Some of those features, like DD and DTS decoding, or DD Live, etc. require Creative to pay a licensing fee to other companies for every card they sell with that feature enabled.

If some guy on the Internet starts giving (or selling) everyone the ability to do whatever they want on any of their cards, he is stealing from Creative, and from their licensing partners. He isn't a hero, he's a thief. He will be lucky if Creative doesn't sue him now that he's essentially unlocked the keys to their IP and made it available for everyone. Their legal team could hold him responsible for any resulting millions in losses because of the reaction.

All this feigned "outrage" is pointless.


only problem with that is if you own a card that does support those features and it did have them when you update the drivers those features are now gone. at least in XP that has happened with my platinum. I know that I am not alone in experiencing that also.

that and from what it seems like having windows vista means that some of these features get disabled from the start with their drivers


----------



## Cool Matty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Soundzilla* 
The more I read the more disturbing this "debate" seems to get.

Does anyone here understand how a licensing agreement works? Creative sells different versions of these cards with different features. The hardware may be the same across all of them, but depending on which version you buy, they turn on or off certain features. Some of those features, like DD and DTS decoding, or DD Live, etc. require Creative to pay a licensing fee to other companies for every card they sell with that feature enabled.

If some guy on the Internet starts giving (or selling) everyone the ability to do whatever they want on any of their cards, he is stealing from Creative, and from their licensing partners. He isn't a hero, he's a thief. He will be lucky if Creative doesn't sue him now that he's essentially unlocked the keys to their IP and made it available for everyone. Their legal team could hold him responsible for any resulting millions in losses because of the reaction.

All this feigned "outrage" is pointless.

That isn't the issue at all. Your feigned "insight" is wrong.

We were promised features from Creative both on the site and the box. Then we were subsequently lied to by Creative that said features couldn't be done on Vista.

We already PAID any such licenses for the cards we own. It works in XP, after all! They simply didn't bother to make a decent driver for Vista, and lied about it on top of that. They even went as far as to blame Microsoft for what was entirely their own greed.

So, yeah, you're wrong.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Benny99* 
I cant Believe this thread is still going on ! 100 pages +


This thread is still active?









- Any word from Creative yet


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *highwhey* 
yeah me too, if it contained free passes to bangbros i'd understand

ROFL









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 







. I actually thought about keeping it short, but that wouldn't have been fun enough. You could always sig the first couple lines







.

Honestly, it'd be sweet if just about everyone that supported this cause had some kind of anti-creative thing in their signiture, so that this event isn't forgotten so easily in the coming weeks/months/....

EDIT: 500th post! No better thread to have it in.


500th post? No... it is already well over 1000....

EDIT: Nm... you mean _your_ 500th post, lol


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R3ap3R* 
This thread is still active?









- Any word from Creative yet









The word is that their a bunch of lying ***holes.


----------



## h3xw1z4rd

woah! thread still going >.< epic! lol


----------



## jinja_ninja

I'm sure the "Post a picture of yourself" thread is bigger than this.

Therefore its not THAT epic.

Maybe based on simultaneous users viewing, yes, but not replies.


----------



## joemaniaci

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Soundzilla* 
The more I read the more disturbing this "debate" seems to get.

Does anyone here understand how a licensing agreement works? Creative sells different versions of these cards with different features. The hardware may be the same across all of them, but depending on which version you buy, they turn on or off certain features. Some of those features, like DD and DTS decoding, or DD Live, etc. require Creative to pay a licensing fee to other companies for every card they sell with that feature enabled.

If some guy on the Internet starts giving (or selling) everyone the ability to do whatever they want on any of their cards, he is stealing from Creative, and from their licensing partners. He isn't a hero, he's a thief. He will be lucky if Creative doesn't sue him now that he's essentially unlocked the keys to their IP and made it available for everyone. Their legal team could hold him responsible for any resulting millions in losses because of the reaction.

All this feigned "outrage" is pointless.


Dude, you need to start looking for another job because its not looking good for creative.


----------



## sorrowfool

So what features or functionalities are missing? I was playing around with my soundcard and speakers and didn't notice anything missing that was there when I had XP, though I never really payed attention on my old computer. I am not really an audiophile, but everything sounds fine to me.

Creative X-Fi XtremeGamer
Logitech X-540 5.1


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h3xw1z4rd* 
woah! thread still going >.< epic! lol

Nice avatar, lol..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jinja_ninja* 
I'm sure the "Post a picture of yourself" thread is bigger than this.

Therefore its not THAT epic.

Maybe based on simultaneous users viewing, yes, but not replies.


Very close... about 300 away.. the biggest difference? "Show yourself" is almost a 4 year old thread, and this thread is less than 48 hours old


----------



## binormalkilla

This is getting out of hand. All of the immature kids at Creative's forum are spamming the help section, and people that need help are getting bumped. 
Lame.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*


This is getting out of hand. All of the immature kids at Creative's forum are spamming the help section, and people that need help are getting bumped. 
Lame.



That is lame.... invite them over here, where they can get real help


----------



## RPIJG

Is creative publicly traded any more, most of the stock charts I've found show that they flatlined in Sept 07, were they acquired or merged with someone else and trade under them now?


----------



## weidass

they pulled out of nasdaq and now trade in the singapore market, using the symbol CREAF.PK


----------



## rx7speed

my understanding is they are not traded on the US stock exchange anymore but rather only trade on the singapore exhance


----------



## Duckydude

Interesting, I think the stocks will return to normal soon.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*


This is getting out of hand. All of the immature kids at Creative's forum are spamming the help section, and people that need help are getting bumped. 
Lame.


I can give them the kind of help Creative would give them.

"Get a new card, we've ruined the Vista drivers for that particular one you own."


----------



## im_not_an_artard

Has Creative made any statements yet?


----------



## igob8a

Not that I've heard of


----------



## Heru

Yay for going with AuzTech. They actually update and develop their drivers quite often. Likewise, they don't heftily take dumps on their customers.


----------



## R3ap3R

Off Topic: Go to youtube, and click on _any_ featured video


----------



## shinji2k

Yup, google is rickrolling everyone for april fools. It's great.


----------



## h33b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


Off Topic: Go to youtube, and click on _any_ featured video










lol made me chuckle in class.


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RPIJG*


Is creative publicly traded any more, most of the stock charts I've found show that they flatlined in Sept 07, were they acquired or merged with someone else and trade under them now?


no they are not, you cannot trade creative publicly


----------



## R3ap3R

.... and the refbacks are on the climb again.... seems that the whole Internet has a short attention span, thanks to April Fools day....


----------



## R3ap3R

Looks like they are recovering from yesterday, but the day is not over yet...


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


Guys - can we stop destroying the cards?

Creative have your money and one less person to support.

Return the card to your retailer and try and get a refund - that way Creative won't have earnt anything off you











Most retailers won't give you a refund after 30 days... if you really don't want it, then either give it away, sell it, or destroy in the name of principle.


----------



## BigKriss

From Daniel_K..source: http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/0..._k-who-fi.html

ALchemy

" It all started when Creative released the first beta of ALchemy for X-Fi cards, saying it used X-Fi's advanced capabilities (EAX5).

After some investigation, I've found an EAX5.0 check and patched it... and it worked!

Sometime later, they released the final version of ALchemy X-Fi and the paid version of ALchemy Audigy.

I was realy mad at them, they didn't release a new Audigy driver and were charging Audigy owners for a software that runs on top of bugged drivers? What is the point of that?

Then I modified the X-Fi "free" version of ALchemy, not the paid version.

I did the same with the later versions, but when they released the 1.00.11, I couldn't patch it anymore.

So I bought it, just for the sake of it.

Well, I did manage to patch the latest version of ALchemy X-Fi to run on any card, without even removing Safecast, but I'm done with that.

The Audigy drivers

They took several days, countless Vista reinstalls.

Creative purposedly modified the Audigy drivers to disable some features when Vista is detected and also purposedly introduced some bugs to prevent some XP utilities from running.

I did a complete analysis of the driver to determine where all the checks and bugs were introduced and started modding.
Features that I've successfully enabled:

- Dolby/DTS decoding (originally discovered by another Creative forum member, but I've explained how to use it)
- CMSS, CMSS2 and Stereo Surround (originally only "CMSS" was available, this setting also affects ALchemy/OpenAL, so it is really useful)
- Advanced EQ and Special FX presets
- DVD Audio
- Hardware MIDI synthetizer (I wrote a small utility that automatically detects and changes the default Vista MIDI Synth during driver install or can change it later using its GUI. Some media players lets you choose the MIDI synthesizer)
- Equalizer (with preset saving, very hard to accomplish, had to deal with bugs in Creative software and use my creativity to find a workaround).
- WaveRT (a Microsoft replacement for ASIO, however I don't know if it really works or not)

The Live!/Live! 5.1 drivers

Creative have always released UDA (Unified Driver Architeture) drivers.

They purposedly ruined the Live! support in Vista: 2.1 speakers setting resulted in distorted sound.

After some investigation, I discovered the culprit module and replaced it with one from the last XP version and the problem was fixed.

In the later releases, Bass Management, Equalizer and EAX effects using software processing and Hardware MIDI support were added.

There was also an ALchemy for Live! cards.

The X-Fi drivers

I've added the following improvements: Hardware MIDI and WaveRT.

I didn't have a X-Fi to test, so modding was then limited to these features.

The Audigy LS/SE/Value/Live! 24-bit drivers

Officially, they lack Bass Management, Equalizer and EAx effects, once available in XP drivers.

I've found that the Audio Center utility (originally from the Vista Audigy Advanced MB drivers) worked just fine with these cards, so I made it available.

Also fixed an annoying bug present in the official drivers that cause the speaker type changing to Full Range speakers on reboot (disabling Bass Management).

The X-Fi Xtreme Audio drivers
Have the same speaker type bug. I fixed it.

Gameport support pack for Vista
Allows a limited number of gameport controllers to work on the x86 version of Windows Vista.

What Creative didn't like

I've learned how Creative enables or disables a feature for a specific model.

Alchemy:
My last ALchemy release (1.00.08) was complately unlocked and could be used with any sound device from any vendor.

Audigy cards:
Successfully enabled the software-based X-Fi Crystalizer for use with Audigy cards.

X-Fi:
Got Dolby Digital Live enabled on any X-Fi card. To clarify, I still didn't manage to enable DDL on Audigy cards.
A friend of mine bought a X-Fi, so I could test it, it really works.
The only current X-Fi based card that supports DDL is the Auzentech Prelude.

The P17 to Xtreme Audio mod
P17 is the codiname for a simple PCI audio controller that powers the Audigy LS/SE/Value, Live! 24-bit and X-Fi Xtreme Audio host-based soundcards.

Completely modded the P17 drivers to transform any Audigy LS/SE/Value and Live! 24-bit into a X-Fi Xtreme Audio (enabling Crystalizer).

Modding is OK

I don't think there was something wrong with mods themselves.

Modding is a common practice among enthusiasts and I don't recall some company threatning a modder, unless you allow an exclusive feature to be used with competitor products (ie: SLI on non-NVIDIA chipsers or ALchemy on competitor products, as I've said before).

Remember the Promise Ultra to Fasttrak mod? It was even published on a well known review site.
There was also the GeForce to Quadro mod, the NVIDIA nForce 4 to SLI mod, also published on review sites.

What I did wrong

I've asked for donations.

Do I really need the money? No, thank God I don't.

I thought it would be ok to ask for donations so I could buy new hardware to support.

I did buy some hardware: an used Live! 5.1 for ~$15 and a new Audigy SE for $60.

Computer hardware is really expensive here in Brazil.

An X-Fi Xtreme Gamer costs about $240 here, with taxes and shipping, The same card can be bought for ~$80 in the US.

I just can't spend my money buying new hardware that I won't even use.

Even the features I've enabled, I don't use.

Later I tried to encourage donations to release the DDL feature for X-Fi and Crystalizer for Audigy.

I said something like "the more people donate, the faster I'll release".

This was even worse, but I was so eager to modding that I didn't think straight. I was hoping to get a X-Fi asap.

While I did ask for donations, once released, the downloads would be public.

I do recognize that I deserve some criticism for that.

To date, I've got $146, with amounts ranging from $1 to $50 (this value is still uncleared).

Reversing ALchemy was also wrong, I know. But I reiterate, what is the point of improving ALchemy and changing for it, when it requires an improved driver? It was my protest against Creative.

What Creative did wrong

- They publicly threatened me, just to show their arrogance.
If they had contacted me by e-mail or private message I would do the same thing (remove everything) and no one would know about their insatisfaction.

- Removed everything I posted in the forums, even if unrelated to the "forbidden" stuff.
If they can't provide better drivers, let people make their own choice.

- They did not recognize my hard work.
I've been supporting about every Creative PCI soundcard, would even support USB devices if I had one of them.

To date, the Audigy Vista Support Pack was downloaded about 20,000 times.

The current situation

DDL encoder and Crystalizer were not publicly released.

I've deleted the P17 to Xtreme Audio mod and ALchemy from FileFront (where I store the files).

I've been told they will allow me to continue with my mods, except the "forbidden" ones.
I'm also allowed to receive donations."

" Download of my mods
http://hosted.filefront.com/braziliantech/ "


----------



## R3ap3R

REP+, great find... can you wrap it in quote tags please?


----------



## R3ap3R

Since it is now "legit", the dl has been added to the OP


----------



## Jhanfosho

APRIL FOOLS!


----------



## arekieh

Who likes my avatar







lol


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arekieh* 
Who likes my avatar







lol


Lol.... way to go


----------



## R3ap3R

From MSN Money Central:

The pattern looks clear to me... all downhill after that post @ Creative...


----------



## Jhanfosho

spam.


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

On a lighter note, Google is up ~$20.

lol


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Hundred Gunner* 
On a lighter note, Google is up ~$20.

lol


Lol..... Google Rick-Rolled everyone on YouTube









Anyway, over @ braziliantech, the filefront hosted Dan K drivers are booming









72 hour statistics:

_Quote:_

_12_ Uploaded Files
_707.00 MB_ of Disk Space Used
_65,374_ File Downloads from FileFront users
_7.78 TB_ of Bandwidth Used for Downloads


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arekieh* 
Who likes my avatar







lol

Heck i made one of your pics my desktop background...i've got some weird looks from people lol


----------



## R3ap3R

Still booming with guests, I see...

Guests: It is not that hard to join, takes only a few minutes, and you can post your comments


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


CustomPC had an interview with him, it's on their site.

This PC is too slow to get load yet another tab though











The details of Dan K's thoughts were posted here


----------



## l V l

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


Reaper,
In size 7 font on the first page, tell all the guests to join,
Im gonna guess theyre not reading all 110 pages,
Only the first couple


As much as I hate to support this thread... That is a good idea...


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


Reaper,
In size 7 font on the first page, tell all the guests to join,
Im gonna guess theyre not reading all 110 pages,
Only the first couple



Quote:



Originally Posted by *l V l*


As much as I hate to support this thread... That is a good idea...










Done


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


The details of Dan K's thoughts were posted here










http://www.custompc.co.uk/news/60234...crackdown.html

Quote:



â€˜I'm NOT a cracker [or] a hacker,â€™ Kawakami told Custom PC


----------



## Joe531

I suppose it was perfect timing that I only had my X-Fi for just a couple weeks now. Brought it back, refund, done. No need to smash it up or nothin like that. lol

Anyways, back to tin can onboard sound I guess until I get around to finding a new sound card.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Are you able to link the "Guests Please Join" to the actual 'join' address for the forums? If not, underlining it is somewhat misleading.


Done









Just in time too... jumped over 150 guests viewing again


----------



## sublime0

I didnt understand what all this was about... I fell bad for daniel_k.. greedy greedy Creative. Im not buying another Creative card again. Im actualy thinking of using onboard.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Bartender Paradox*


Hey R3ap3R just to let you know you are responsible for 15% of the posts in this thread. You have posted 160 times in this thread. Little excessive?



Not really... nothing better to do for starters, and all of my posts sans one have been on topic replies







I think your number is inflated... there are like 40 pages I didn't post in or even read (got to sleep sometime)


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


He's got at least 30 to 50 rep for it so I doubt he'll think it's excessive











I wish... not supposed to talk about 'em, but I can say (and a mod could double check) that I have recieved less than 10 rep for this thread


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catmmm*


people are still talking about this?







lol


Yeah...i personally want to hear what creative has to say about this, since this is not just going to blow over and be forgotten about soon


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Bartender Paradox*


Number is not at all inflated, I went through this entire thread and counted by hand. There is about a 40 page section where you didn't post but outside of that section you had 2-3 posts per page.











Wow... counted 'em by hand? And I thought I was bored, lol.... you get a rep+ for that, btw









Post count = nothing without substance... let's try to steer back on topic









I just want to see what Creative has to say.... mad props to the first person to find an "official" statement by them!

EDIT: 1100th post







... what happened to the thread rating? Just fell in the past hour...


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


Then R3ap3R can put it in his first post and get loads of rep from guests who sign up!











Actually, every rep sans one is signed by the giver, and they are all from existing members... the new people can't even give rep right away, I don't think.

EDIT: we got bumped here... I like the preview window deal.. that's cool.


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Wow, this thread is actually 112 pages long, huh? I have the viewing mode set to 20 posts per page, so mine said 56 lol


----------



## R3ap3R

OP updated, rep+ x-ravin


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


That is pure abuse of the rep system

Post count just shows how much **** you can talk

People realized that th thread is pathetic an just a repost of what prosser originally put

Newbies can give rep straight away, don't chat more ****

Reaper i am sick of you, first it was your bull**** with the SwordM case (with the autoloading dry ice), then the fact you have to tell everyone everywhere to look at you tweak vista guide even though most of it can be found in other guides on the web, and now this, telling everyone to Digg your thread (which *IS *just a repost of Prosser's) hell even in arekiah's thread where he added a digg link i noticed you said "also digg this thread" in a comment.

You are really starting to piss me off reaper and i know i am not the only one angered by you.


Well, here is a quarter.. .call someone who gives a damn... jealousy does not become you. Oh.. wait: look @ your system... you are a Creative TOOL... and FYI: me and Arekieh cleared with each other cross promotion... go shove it.


----------



## Kasaris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Soundzilla*


The more I read the more disturbing this "debate" seems to get.

Does anyone here understand how a licensing agreement works? Creative sells different versions of these cards with different features. The hardware may be the same across all of them, but depending on which version you buy, they turn on or off certain features. Some of those features, like DD and DTS decoding, or DD Live, etc. require Creative to pay a licensing fee to other companies for every card they sell with that feature enabled.

If some guy on the Internet starts giving (or selling) everyone the ability to do whatever they want on any of their cards, he is stealing from Creative, and from their licensing partners. He isn't a hero, he's a thief. He will be lucky if Creative doesn't sue him now that he's essentially unlocked the keys to their IP and made it available for everyone. Their legal team could hold him responsible for any resulting millions in losses because of the reaction.

All this feigned "outrage" is pointless.


The main issue is that certain features which were listed for the products in question along with a with a Vista Certified logo are functional and available in Windows XP, however no longer function if you were to upgrade your OS to Vista.

This not because of a limitation of the hardware or vista, but because Creative deliberatly disabled those features you paid for at the driver level under vista to force you to have to pay again to buy a new product to get those features that your existing product was and is capable of doing.

Its a matter of people being pissed of not getting what they paid for and being lied to about a products features and capabilites.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kasaris*


The main issue is that certain features which were listed for the products in question along with a with a Vista Certified logo are functional and available in Windows XP, however no longer function if you were to upgrade your OS to Vista.

This not because of a limitation of the hardware or vista, but because Creative deliberatly disabled those features you paid for at the driver level under vista to force you to have to pay again to buy a new product to get those features that your existing product was and is capable of doing.

Its a matter of people being pissed of not getting what they paid for and being lied to about a products features and capabilites.



What is worse is that Dan K alleges that Creative set it up so that it on purposely turns off features whenever it sees Vista as the OS.... one post @ Creative showed that you could trick the install into believing it was on XP, and all the functions were available again, and worked in a Vista environment.


----------



## R3ap3R

Welcome back... KEEP IT CIVIL or this thread will be closed


----------



## BFRD

We want this thread to remain visible, but it will remain closed.

Thanks


----------

